# Cable & Sat TV? VPNs?



## Pazcat

Hey all,

I just have a few queries about some tv options and was hoping for a bit of advice.
I understand that Movistar are probably the biggest company for cable tv and Ono seem popular too but are there other providers I should check out too?
Which companies would people recommend?

We will be in the Mutxamel region so if anyone knows which providers service that area and which don't that would be good.

Also do any providers offer any VO content or the ability to switch languages to the original while watching Discovery, Nat Geo, History etc? 
Is one provider better than others for this?

Chances are we will most likely get the one provider for TV, Phone and Internet so is that likely to make a difference?

Secondly can anyone recommend or not recommend someone who can come and sort out a Satellite set up for us?
I don't really know much about it but we just want cbeebies for the kids mainly so it is important. I would consider Sky but I don't think it's worth it just for the sports channels.
Still though it would be good to find someone who can clearly explain it all and set it all up for us the week we arrive.

Finally and it's a long shot but does anyone know about getting the French channels?
It's a different satellite I think but same as above, if anyone knows a good installer then great.

Just to repeat this would be in the Mutxamel region near Alicante.


----------



## Chopera

We have used Ono in the past and currently use Movistar. Both are fine. Your decision might be down to which one runs a cable to your property, if indeed either of them do. Movistar have a relatively good "fusion" package which includes various "free" calls, data for smartphones, etc.

If you have cable then you can watch international TV online (including cbeebies) using a VPN provider. No need for satellite (which might cease to be available quite soon anyway). You can get Discovery, Nat Geo, History in English just using digital terrestial TV (TDT).


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Also do any providers offer any VO content or the ability to switch languages to the original while watching Discovery, Nat Geo, History etc?


I would have thought that cable providers would offer original language options on "foreign" content. But yes, check first.

Discovery Max is a free channel on Spains digital terrestrial TV (TDT) service - you simply need a TV aerial and a digital terrestrial receiver. Most content is UK and USA produced, so content is available in English. You will also have access to around 30-40 other channels, including Clan, and Disney Channel - both of which to kids TV in English (if the content is UK or US produced - Art Attack is not the same in Spanish without Neil Buchannan!).

Nat Geo and History are NOT available on Spains digital terrestrial TV (TDT). .



Pazcat said:


> Secondly can anyone recommend or not recommend someone who can come and sort out a Satellite set up for us?
> I don't really know much about it but we just want cbeebies for the kids mainly so it is important. I would consider Sky but I don't think it's worth it just for the sports channels.
> Still though it would be good to find someone who can clearly explain it all and set it all up for us the week we arrive.


Cbeebies, along with other BBC ITV C4 and Five channels are all available for free, ie subscription free, on satellite.

Currently these channels should be available on a 1m or 1.25m satellite dish.
But come late summer, most of these channels will be moved to a new satellites, whose reception in Spain, and therefore required dish size, will be unknown until the satellite is operational.



Pazcat said:


> Finally and it's a long shot but does anyone know about getting the French channels?
> It's a different satellite I think but same as above, if anyone knows a good installer then great.


French channels are located on two satellites - Astra 1 at 19 east, and Atlantic Bird at 5 west. Both carry the basic channels. Both require a special receiver and a viewing card - although the channels are free to watch, the require the card to "unlock" them.
Both of these satellite should be easily available on a 60-80cm satellite dish.


----------



## Chopera

Yes I should clarify: Nat Geo and History Channel programmes get broadcast by Xplora on TDT (available in English usually)

Clan is also available online (along with other RTVE channels) in English & Spanish:

Dibujos animados y series infantiles online y gratis - ClanTV - RTVE.es

There is also a Clan app for Smartphones, etc (can be very useful on car journeys, provided you don't lose coverage)


----------



## Pazcat

Thanks for the replies and the clarification too. 



Chopera said:


> We have used Ono in the past and currently use Movistar. Both are fine. *Your decision might be down to which one runs a cable to your property, if indeed either of them do.* Movistar have a relatively good "fusion" package which includes various "free" calls, data for smartphones, etc.


I think you are right, I'm not certain that there is cable in the area, the landlord does have a satellite dish and the internet isn't the fastest supposedly, that doesn't necessarily mean it's not available but I'm not expecting it.
Still want to research it though just in case.




Chopera said:


> If you have cable then you can watch international TV online (including cbeebies) using a VPN provider. No need for satellite (which might cease to be available quite soon anyway). You can get Discovery, Nat Geo, History in English just using digital terrestial TV (TDT).


I suppose it depends on the internet really, it is an option but I couldn't see it being a permanent one. 
The TDT we will get I doubt they will take the aerial away but we may need a receiver.



sat said:


> Cbeebies, along with other BBC ITV C4 and Five channels are all available for free, ie subscription free, on satellite.
> 
> Currently these channels should be available on a 1m or 1.25m satellite dish.
> But come late summer, most of these channels will be moved to a new satellites, whose reception in Spain, and therefore required dish size, will be unknown until the satellite is operational.


This is what we were thinking of but have heard of the change over so I'm not sure like everyone else what will actually be required by the end of the year.
I'm kind of hoping the dish already there may be big enough to get freesat now so we would just need a box? and someone to come and point it in the right direction and make sure it was all working.
They are Spanish so they maybe are using it for Canal+, I don't know.
We will ask for the size of the dish and what they are using for once all the official back and forth is taken care of.



sat said:


> French channels are located on two satellites - Astra 1 at 19 east, and Atlantic Bird at 5 west. Both carry the basic channels. Both require a special receiver and a viewing card - although the channels are free to watch, the require the card to "unlock" them.
> Both of these satellite should be easily available on a 60-80cm satellite dish.


That's good to know, that would need a second dish though wouldn't it?
Do the dish's require planning permission first?


----------



## Pazcat

Is it possible that some newer TVs can be used as a receiver for TDT, I don't know why I have that in my mind but is it even possible?

Alternatively can you get a box that does both TDT and Freesat?

It turns out the place already has a dish pointing at an Astra 2 sat and all we need will be a box, supposedly but I would like a proper installer to check on these things and make sure it's all up and running.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pazcat said:


> Is it possible that some newer TVs can be used as a receiver for TDT, I don't know why I have that in my mind but is it even possible?
> 
> Alternatively can you get a box that does both TDT and Freesat?
> 
> It turns out the place already has a dish pointing at an Astra 2 sat and all we need will be a box, supposedly but I would like a proper installer to check on these things and make sure it's all up and running.


I don't need a TDT box to get Spanish digital TV, if that's what you mean...

I get 40+ TV channels & I don't know how many radio...... all free


----------



## Pazcat

Yeah that's what I mean, do you know what function it is on the TV?
I can check and see if our telly does the same thing, that would be good if it did.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pazcat said:


> Yeah that's what I mean, do you know what function it is on the TV?
> I can check and see if our telly does the same thing, that would be good if it did.


It's just plugged into the socket in the wall which is wired up to an aerial......

there's only TDT here now - so if it works without a TDT box, that's all there is to it - if I have it switched to 'air' 

I can't get UK channels though - well, I can, but that's because there's cable piped into the urb - I'd need a special box to get the full range, but I can get a few by switching the TV to 'cable'


----------



## el pescador

how does la liga football get shown?
one chanel like our sky or multiple stations??


----------



## el pescador

also do they show other leagues like the bundesliga , serie a etc?


----------



## Pazcat

Well hopefully that will work with ours then until we can get the box for the satellite, our tv is a Bravia and wouldn't be more than 2 years old but to be honest I have no idea what all the functions it has can do.
It's dreadful, I used understand and do all that technical stuff for my parents and hook things like the internet, surround sound and dvd players up but technology has passed me by in the mean time. 
If only the kids were a bit older I'm sure they'd have it sussed in no time.


----------



## Pazcat

el pescador said:


> how does la liga football get shown?
> one chanel like our sky or multiple stations??


It's probably all through Canal+?
I don't know to be honest. Good question though.


----------



## el pescador

xabiachica said:


> It's just plugged into the socket in the wall which is wired up to an aerial......
> 
> there's only TDT here now - so if it works without a TDT box, that's all there is to it - if I have it switched to 'air'
> 
> I can't get UK channels though - well, I can, but that's because there's cable piped into the urb - I'd need a special box to get the full range, but I can get a few by switching the TV to 'cable'





Pazcat said:


> It's probably all through Canal+?
> I don't know to be honest. Good question though.


is that included in the movistar package?

its just i watch more foreign football than premier league anyway so no point getting a sky dish......just get a mate back home to set up sky go for the matches i want to watch online....through a vpn of course


----------



## xabiaxica

el pescador said:


> is that included in the movistar package?
> 
> its just i watch more foreign football than premier league anyway so no point getting a sky dish......just get a mate back home to set up sky go for the matches i want to watch online....through a vpn of course


the Movistar package is called Imagineo iirc

I don't watch football - so can't say where it's shown.......... I do have a channel called GOL, though - I'd guess that's football...........


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Is it possible that some newer TVs can be used as a receiver for TDT, I don't know why I have that in my mind but is it even possible?.


Most TVs these days have a digital terrestrial tuner built into them.
So yes.
But not all have HD digital tuners built in to them.



Pazcat said:


> Alternatively can you get a box that does both TDT and Freesat?.


I don't thin there is an official freesat box that does digital terrestrial also - why would Freesat do a box for a "rival" service ?

But there are plenty of "non brand" boxes that are can receive both digital terrestrial and digital satellite channels - so called "combo" boxes.

Connect to a TV aerial and it will get the digital terrestrial channels.
Connect to a dish aligned to UK TV at 28 east (astra 2s) and it will get the "free to air" channels - ie those that do not require a viewing card to watch - ie those channels available on Freesat.



el pescador said:


> how does la liga football get shown?
> one chanel like our sky or multiple stations??





el pescador said:


> also do they show other leagues like the bundesliga , serie a etc?


Does who show?
La liga is available on Canal+ (satellite) and Gol TV (TDT) - both subscription services.
Yes these two show other leagues also.
Not too sure about "multiple matches" as they schedule the main games one after another on sat and sunday nights.


----------



## el pescador

sat said:


> Most TVs these days have a digital terrestrial tuner built into them.
> So yes.
> 
> 
> I don't thin there is an official freesat box that does digital terrestrial also.
> 
> But there are plenty of "non brand" boxes that are can receive both digital terrestrial and digital satellite channels.
> 
> Connect to a TV aerial and it will get the digital terrestrial channels.
> Connect to a dish aligned to UK TV at 28 east (astra 2s) and it will get the "free to air" channels - ie those that do not require a viewing card to watch - ie those channels available on Freesat.
> 
> 
> 
> Does who show?
> La liga is available on Canal+ and Gol TV - both subscription services.
> Yes these two show other leagues also.
> Not too sure about "multiple matches" as they schedule the main games one after another on sat and sunday nights.


ok thanks
can you get these subscriptions through freesat or is it like sky where you have to have their service then subscribe to other services like espn etc?


----------



## sat

el pescador said:


> ok thanks
> can you get these subscriptions through freesat or is it like sky where you have to have their service then subscribe to other services like espn etc?


There are no subscription channels on Freesat, hence the "free" in its name!  So no you cannot get these through Freesat!

Canal+ is the Spanish satellite company, ie Spain's Sky TV. It operates on different satellites to UK TV (UK TV is on satellites at 28 east, Canal+ is on a satellite at 19 east) so you will need another dish aligned to 19 east if you want canal+. Just like Sky UK, you need a decoder, card and subscription from Canal+ to watch their channels. You pay for the channels you want to watch. You pay a premium for sports and movies. plus.es

GOL TV requires a Tv aerial, a good TDT signal, a compatible TV which you can insert the smart card, or a separate GOL TV compatible digital terrestrial set top box and card. SO you subscribe t GOL TV and then you get GOL TV - and all the other free TDT channels. goltelevision.com/


----------



## David1979

Do any of the Spanish television companies, such as Canal+ provide a decent amount of English television channels?

I'd always wondered if any of the Spanish companies had thought to cash in on the British (and other English speaking) immigrants to the country?


----------



## Chopera

David1979 said:


> Do any of the Spanish television companies, such as Canal+ provide a decent amount of English television channels?
> 
> I'd always wondered if any of the Spanish companies had thought to cash in on the British (and other English speaking) immigrants to the country?


If a few million Brits end up without UK satellite TV before the end of this year, then I'm pretty sure there'll be a market for UK Gold type channels broadcast over Spanish TDT. You don't need to be a "Spanish company" to do this. You just need to be somebody with an entrepreneurial streak. Any takers?


----------



## Pazcat

sat said:


> Most TVs these days have a digital terrestrial tuner built into them.
> So yes.
> But not all have HD digital tuners built in to them.
> 
> 
> I don't thin there is an official freesat box that does digital terrestrial also - why would Freesat do a box for a "rival" service ?
> 
> But there are plenty of "non brand" boxes that are can receive both digital terrestrial and digital satellite channels - so called "combo" boxes.
> 
> Connect to a TV aerial and it will get the digital terrestrial channels.
> Connect to a dish aligned to UK TV at 28 east (astra 2s) and it will get the "free to air" channels - ie those that do not require a viewing card to watch - ie those channels available on Freesat.



Thanks for that, I'm not too worried about brand really that want to pick up the free channels.

OK if we had two dishes one for UK and one for French tv will that require two boxes as well or will a good combo box cover it?

Turns out our TV has the card slot too, what else other than goal tv can that do?
Sorry for asking questions you probably have heard a million times.


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> Do any of the Spanish television companies, such as Canal+ provide a decent amount of English television channels?
> 
> I'd always wondered if any of the Spanish companies had thought to cash in on the British (and other English speaking) immigrants to the country?


The only UK channels they show are ones like Sky News Int, BBC Worlds, CNN.

However, generally, if the programme is a UK / USA import then most of the time you can change the language from the dubbed Spanish to the original english soundtrack.

BBC Entertainment / Prime used to be on Canal+, but it was removed - lack of interest??? Which is why it is available to expats around the globe as a separate subscription channel.




Chopera said:


> If a few million Brits end up without UK satellite TV before the end of this year, then I'm pretty sure there'll be a market for UK Gold type channels broadcast over Spanish TDT. You don't need to be a "Spanish company" to do this. You just need to be somebody with an entrepreneurial streak. Any takers?


But them most of the Sky channels, and probably UK Gold, are expected to be on the "easy to receive" European beam, so you will always receive some uK TV channels via satellite, but maybe not the ones you want!

I suppose a expat tv channel on TDT would eb an idea, but again, would anyone watch it? It would be expensive to have up to date UK TV programmes on it, as they would be competing for rights from the more established and better funded Spanish TV companies (Downton, Dr WHo Merlin, Top Gear are all on Spanish TV),

In fact I am sure I saw old Red Dwarfs on Spanish TV a few weeks ago...

So whoever is "up for it" would have to ensure that they would get the revenue to pay for all the rights and TDT broadcast licences - which is highly doubtful....


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> OK if we had two dishes one for UK and one for French tv will that require two boxes as well or will a good combo box cover it?.


Where did French TV suddenly come from.....
For French TV you will need a dish at 19 east or 5 west - as french TV is on two satellites also - just like Spanish satellite tv!
And a box and French tv card (TNTsat or Fransat)

So it can be done with one dish (28 and 19 east), 2 lnbs, 1 French box and card.

A "combo" box, as I described it was a TDT / satellite box. 



Pazcat said:


> Turns out our TV has the card slot too, what else other than goal tv can that do?


The card slow can be used to read a card for an encrypted terrestrial digital TV channel.

So, if your TV is compatible with the GOL TV card / card reader (not all tvs are compatible) you get GOL TV and AXN as part of the subscription. And the free TDT channels.


----------



## Pazcat

Lol, my wife is French so if down the track we could get the French signal as well then she would be happy. 

I think that's as complicated as we want to make things for the moment but it's good to know it can be done.
And then the Satellites change over which may change things again I guess.

Thanks for the clarification on the combo box too.


----------



## David1979

I just found out that Sky are charging over £200 for their standard HD+ box! That's making me rethink my television ideas now!


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> I just found out that Sky are charging over £200 for their standard HD+ box! That's making me rethink my television ideas now!


It is usually free with a new installation by a Sky engineer in the UK as part of their "keep connected to a uk phone line for a year" deal.

Only if you do want them to install it or not to have it as part of their discounted installation agreement (ie connected to the phone line) will you be charged full price for it.


----------



## David1979

Basically, my parents have Sky. I asked my dad to phone up and ask about getting another multi-room sorted, which I would take with me (if & when Sky complain about the box not being connected I'd simply start paying for a full sub).

He was quoted around £215 for a standard HD+ box, with no install.


----------



## Chopera

sat said:


> The only UK channels they show are ones like Sky News Int, BBC Worlds, CNN.
> 
> However, generally, if the programme is a UK / USA import then most of the time you can change the language from the dubbed Spanish to the original english soundtrack.
> 
> BBC Entertainment / Prime used to be on Canal+, but it was removed - lack of interest??? Which is why it is available to expats around the globe as a separate subscription channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But them most of the Sky channels, and probably UK Gold, are expected to be on the "easy to receive" European beam, so you will always receive some uK TV channels via satellite, but maybe not the ones you want!
> 
> I suppose a expat tv channel on TDT would eb an idea, but again, would anyone watch it? It would be expensive to have up to date UK TV programmes on it, as they would be competing for rights from the more established and better funded Spanish TV companies (Downton, Dr WHo Merlin, Top Gear are all on Spanish TV),
> 
> In fact I am sure I saw old Red Dwarfs on Spanish TV a few weeks ago...
> 
> So whoever is "up for it" would have to ensure that they would get the revenue to pay for all the rights and TDT broadcast licences - which is highly doubtful....


Even if some channels are still available on satellite, there might not be enough of them to justify the expense of a satellite dish/receiver. I imagine most people have satellite installed for the sport and the mainstream channels. They wouldn't do it just to get old reruns.

As for TDT broadcast costs, I get confused. I've read about the costs being high and companies struggling to make money, but then I switch on my TV and still see that same old biddy reading tarot cards I begin to wonder that if she can do it for all these years then surely anyone can! I suspect the real threat might come from the likes of Youtube though. You can already get many of the old re-runs there anyway.


----------



## David1979

Has anyone tried using a Eurobox before? The people who sell it claim that it does everything a sky box does, but won't be losing any channels apparently?


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> Basically, my parents have Sky. I asked my dad to phone up and ask about getting another multi-room sorted, which I would take with me (if & when Sky complain about the box not being connected I'd simply start paying for a full sub).
> 
> He was quoted around £215 for a standard HD+ box, with no install.


So you are paying the full correct price for a non-subsidised box.
Which is correct.

If you get them to install it, with the phone line connection, then the box will basically be "free"....



Chopera said:


> As for TDT broadcast costs, I get confused. I've read about the costs being high and companies struggling to make money, but then I switch on my TV and still see that same old biddy reading tarot cards I begin to wonder that if she can do it for all these years then surely anyone can!


Its cheap programming, and low cost, as basically no rights to buy. They own the programming, they own the rights. If they did show other programmes then they would have to buy rights, which cost money.




David1979 said:


> Has anyone tried using a Eurobox before? The people who sell it claim that it does everything a sky box does, but won't be losing any channels apparently?


Ha ha ha.
Its is a satellite / internet combi box that runs Linux software.
Should the satellite signals go, then this box will also lose them same satellite channels.
But you can use the software in the receiver to watch the channels via the internet streaming site - ie filmon. So you are paying for a satellite receiver, probably with some sort of with a monthly subscription for "maintenance", for channels that you can get for free on the internet from filmon
It is not even their own make of box. . On their website they have simply pasted their image over the receivers brand and name - which is a VU Solo 2.
And notice there are no prices on their website...


----------



## David1979

Yeah, they price it at around €450 or something I think.

So, basically, without a Sky box and card there isn't much way of getting a decent telly package in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica

David1979 said:


> Yeah, they price it at around €450 or something I think.
> 
> So, basically, without a Sky box and card there isn't much way of getting a decent telly package in Spain?


yes, you can..... but Spanish TV


----------



## David1979

I don't speak enough Spanish to be honest, even if I was hooked on the Spanish Big Brother last year!


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> I don't speak enough Spanish to be honest, even if I was hooked on the Spanish Big Brother last year!


But in most of the cases on many channels, if the programme is a UK or USA import, then you can change from the dubbed Spanish soundtrack tot he original English soundtrack.


----------



## David1979

I'm probably going to go with Sky to be honest. Not sure if I should just man up and pay for £215 odd for the box here, or wait and see what's available over there...


----------



## sat

IF you go for a Sky+HD box, avoid the Thomsons.
Sky are no longer supporting these, and are actually getting people to move to their latest boxes....
just incase you see some Thomson Sky+HD boxes on webselling sites...


----------



## chris&vicky

David1979 said:


> Yeah, they price it at around €450 or something I think.
> 
> So, basically, without a Sky box and card there isn't much way of getting a decent telly package in Spain?


and then when they move the channels to astra 2e you will probably loose them on sky


----------



## tommy.irene

You can buy a freesat box for £30.. which will give you 150 channels .. Google.. freesat boxes


----------



## tommy.irene

I lost most of the Free Sky programes when they moved the dish..no BBC or ITV.. i now use internet TV at €30 a month and get all the BBC and ITV channels now.. Look up local tv installers.. I still use the Freesat box for movies..


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> and then when they move the channels to astra 2e you will probably loose them on sky


which may be delayed due to a small "failure" on launch on a rocket this morning...

Astra 2E - could the launch be delayed after rocket launch failure at Baikonur


----------



## Dantis

chris&vicky said:


> and then when they move the channels to astra 2e you will probably loose them on sky


You won't lose Sky channels only Freesat, Sky channels are transmitted via the European beam not the UK spot beam, so when the change-over to Astra 2E finally happens it will only affect ITV/BBC, Channel 4 and a few others. If you have a Sky HD sub you will still get ITV 2,3 and 4 in HD and Channel 5HD as these are premium channels i.e. not free.


----------



## chris&vicky

Dantis said:


> You won't lose Sky channels only Freesat, Sky channels are transmitted via the European beam not the UK spot beam, so when the change-over to Astra 2E finally happens it will only affect ITV/BBC, Channel 4 and a few others. If you have a Sky HD sub you will still get ITV 2,3 and 4 in HD and Channel 5HD as these are premium channels i.e. not free.


I did not say what you would lose. You will lose channels, and probably the most important ones to many people. 

I didn't think that it was fully known what you would lose, you say you will not lose HD, do you know that for sure? So what HD channels will you get? ITV1? BBCHD? I guess you are saying no to these as they are freesat.


----------



## Dantis

chris&vicky said:


> I did not say what you would lose. You will lose channels, and probably the most important ones to many people.
> 
> I didn't think that it was fully known what you would lose, you say you will not lose HD, do you know that for sure? So what HD channels will you get? ITV1? BBCHD? I guess you are saying no to these as they are freesat.


You will lose Freesat channels, that is channels that are transmitted by the Freesat company, if you go to Freesat's web site they list all their channels, all of these will probably be lost.

The only 'main' channels that you won't lose is ITV 2,3 and 4 in HD and Channel 5 HD, as these are not Freesat channels, i.e they are only available with a subscription from Sky (or part of a Virgin package) which is irrelevant to us here. Obviously, you will need a Sky HD subscription to receive them.

To be honest, with the amount of rubbish transmitted by BBC and ITV I really don't think I will miss much at all. 

The main people that will be affected are those who only receive Freesat at the moment as they will lose virtually all their channels. I foresee a mass take-up of Sky subscriptions, but then isn't that what Murdoch wanted all along?

As a previous posted quite rightly said, the impending loss will be delayed 2/3 months now due to the explosion at the Baikonur Cosmodrome site where the new satellite was due to be launched from, so we are probably okay until Nov/Dec time.


----------



## sat

Dantis said:


> You won't lose Sky channels only Freesat, Sky channels are transmitted via the European beam not the UK spot beam, so when the change-over to Astra 2E finally happens it will only affect ITV/BBC, Channel 4 and a few others. If you have a Sky HD sub you will still get ITV 2,3 and 4 in HD and Channel 5HD as these are premium channels i.e. not free.


You MAY lose some channels that are on Freesat and Sky.
You will not lose ALL channel on Freesat and Sky.

It will not affect ALL BBC ITV C4 channels - as some (some BBC HD regions, some ITV1 regions, C4HD, 4seven) are already on the first new satellite - 2F - but this all depends on where you are and what sized dish you have.

C5 HD does not need a Sky HD subscription, simply a Sky HD box and a working sky card, as it is currently a "free to view" channel.




chris&vicky said:


> I didn't think that it was fully known what you would lose, you say you will not lose HD, do you know that for sure? So what HD channels will you get? ITV1? BBCHD? I guess you are saying no to these as they are freesat.


What you can get and not get will all depend on where you are and what sized dish you have. So some people may lose channels others not - as we have found with 2F. So to say that "Spain will lose UK TV" is way too generalised, as will what you can and cannot get - as it will be very regionalised...

If you can currently receive "Channel Five", then you can receive BBC1HD (wales and Scotland) some ITV1 regions, C4HD - as these are on 2F already.





Dantis said:


> You will lose Freesat channels, that is channels that are transmitted by the Freesat company, if you go to Freesat's web site they list all their channels, all of these will probably be lost.


Freesat does not own or transmit any channels - well maybe apart form their own "info" channel
Freesat is simply a brand name for receivers and an EPG.
Channel on Sky and Freesat are owned and operated by various broadcasters and partners - eg BBC, ITV C4, Five, Sky, Chello, Discovery, MTV, NAt Geo, Disney, CBS, etc
Also, some of the channels available on Freesat are not on the Astra satellites, so they will not be affected by this change.
So you will not lose all Freesat channels!



Dantis said:


> The only 'main' channels that you won't lose is ITV 2,3 and 4 in HD and Channel 5 HD, as these are not Freesat channels, i.e they are only available with a subscription from Sky (or part of a Virgin package) which is irrelevant to us here. Obviously, you will need a Sky HD subscription to receive them.


5HD is not subscription, and is available "free to view".
And you may lose ITV2HD3Hd4HD, if they are placed on the same UK beam as their SD counterparts - something which we will not know where they are placed until they are.

As on the previous satellite (2D) some Sky pay channels were also on the "UK beam" - so pay chanenls can go on UK beams if that is what the channel operators want.



Dantis said:


> The main people that will be affected are those who only receive Freesat at the moment as they will lose virtually all their channels. I foresee a mass take-up of Sky subscriptions, but then isn't that what Murdoch wanted all along?


Any changes will affect Sky and Freesat users.
Satellite beams, reception, and the main uk broadcasters desire to be on narrow beam is nothing to do with Sky or Murdoch.


----------



## Dantis

Perhaps I should have been more specific, the changes I mentioned will mainly affect the Costa del Sol area only, this is where the UK spot beam is most difficult to receive, in this area you will lose all regional BBC/ITV as they will all be on the UK spot beam.

The majority of Sky channels do not utilise the UK spot beam but the European beams which are not affected, in fact recently, some channels have been moved from the harder to receive uk beam to the European beam i.e Dave, Alibi, E! etc.

There are only a few channels which are broadcast by Sky using the UK beam as they have no interest in restricting their viewers to the UK as it is a UK address based subscription service. There is no reason why Sky would move channels from the European beam to the UK spot beam.


----------



## sat

Dantis said:


> Perhaps I should have been more specific, the changes I mentioned will mainly affect the Costa del Sol area only, this is where the UK spot beam is most difficult to receive, in this area you will lose all regional BBC/ITV as they will all be on the UK spot beam..


That is assuming 2E is exactly the same as 2F - although the theoretical beam maps are the same, that does not mean the actual beams will be the same...(not even "identical twins" are 100% exactly the same).

and assuming 2E is in the same location in the sky as 2F, which it will not as there will be a few kms between them, which can have huge differences in actual reception on earth.

For all we know, it may end up being that for 2E the CDS can keep using their current dishes for 2E (so no point in the iptv people have been buying!), but will need to upgrade for 2F UK beam channels, and in other areas, where 
2F is an easy catch, may still need larger dishes for 2E uk beam...

until it happens no-one will know...



Dantis said:


> There are only a few channels which are broadcast by Sky using the UK beam as they have no interest in restricting their viewers to the UK as it is a UK address based subscription service. There is no reason why Sky would move channels from the European beam to the UK spot beam.


Sky don't move channels from beam to beam.
Its not up to Sky, but the channel owners and operators (and the satellite operators) as to where they put their channels. If UKTV (who own Gold, Dave Watch etc) want to pay a bit more, and put their channels on a UK beam, then they can - its got nothing to do with Sky!


----------



## chris&vicky

Dantis said:


> Y
> To be honest, with the amount of rubbish transmitted by BBC and ITV I really don't think I will miss much at all.


Hey Corrie & MOTD!  I guess you can get Corrie on ITV2 though, phew 

Being serious I think the rubbish is on Sky, but it's all subjective and a matter of opinion I guess.


----------



## Dantis

I never said Sky moved the channels, read my post correctly, you seem intent on being counter-productive, which is of no use to anyone. 

I know what I am talking about but do you?

There is no point me giving constructive advice and help on matters if you are going to contstantly be obstructive, therefore I shall de-register with immediate effect.

Boards like these really don't need people like you.

Adios.


----------



## sat

Dantis said:


> I know what I am talking about...


Strange : 
as you said "Channel 5HD was a premium channels i.e. not free"  - which is not true as C5HD is currently "free to view" and not subscription.

as you said Sky don't use UK beams for their channels  - when some Sky channels have been on UK beam on 2D in the past (Disney, Nick, Sky Sports active)

as you said Freesat transmit channels  - when they do not, they are simply a "portal" for channels.

as you said "all channels on Freesat will probably be lost"  - which is incorrect as some channels on Freesat are not even on the Astra satellites that are being replaced.

And as many others have said, no-one will know exactly what reception of 2E will be like in Spain until it is operational - if anyone says "this will happen" or "reception will be like this" or "you will lose these channels" then all they are doing is guessing and speculating...

And in some areas channels may not be totally lost, you will simply need a larger dish than you currently have installed - in the Costa Blanca 2.4m dishes have been the norm for the last 10 years, so if people want their TV then they may have to get used to a "large dish".



Dantis said:


> There is no point me giving constructive advice and help on matters if you are going to contstantly be obstructive


I am not being "obstructive" but simply correcting you where your advice / information is incorrect.


----------



## chris&vicky

Dantis said:


> I never said Sky moved the channels, read my post correctly, you seem intent on being counter-productive, which is of no use to anyone.
> 
> I know what I am talking about but do you?
> 
> There is no point me giving constructive advice and help on matters if you are going to contstantly be obstructive, therefore I shall de-register with immediate effect.
> 
> Boards like these really don't need people like you.
> 
> Adios.


Calm down, calm down


----------



## VFR

Dantis said:


> I never said Sky moved the channels, read my post correctly, you seem intent on being counter-productive, which is of no use to anyone.
> 
> I know what I am talking about but do you?
> 
> There is no point me giving constructive advice and help on matters if you are going to contstantly be obstructive, therefore I shall de-register with immediate effect.
> 
> Boards like these really don't need people like you.
> 
> Adios.


Bye then & we will continue to take the advice/info from *Sat* as he does know what he is doing and could back this up with hundreds of satisfied customers.


----------



## tommy.irene

Dantis said:


> I never said Sky moved the channels, read my post correctly, you seem intent on being counter-productive, which is of no use to anyone.
> 
> I know what I am talking about but do you?
> 
> There is no point me giving constructive advice and help on matters if you are going to contstantly be obstructive, therefore I shall de-register with immediate effect.
> 
> Boards like these really don't need people like you.
> 
> Adios.


Yhy are you doing doom and gloom..no one knows whats going to happen ..the Sat isnt even up yet .. I lost BBC and ITV ..but would have to buy a big dish to get it again ..so i went for internet UKTV and it works ok for me....The SATMAN has always kept us up to date with new codes..


----------



## David1979

tommy.irene said:


> I lost most of the Free Sky programes when they moved the dish..no BBC or ITV.. i now use internet TV at €30 a month and get all the BBC and ITV channels now.. Look up local tv installers.. I still use the Freesat box for movies..


How are you getting on with the internet TV? I'll need to go for that I think as palm trees are blocking any kind of signal I can get with a dish unfortunately.

I'm looking at an all-inclusive deal with Teletec, getting internet, phone and tv.


----------



## tommy.irene

David1979 said:


> How are you getting on with the internet TV? I'll need to go for that I think as palm trees are blocking any kind of signal I can get with a dish unfortunately.
> 
> I'm looking at an all-inclusive deal with Teletec, getting internet, phone and tv.


I have no complaints.. you can put free TV on your laptop and run lead to your TV.. look at Filmon.com and tell me if you like it.. Go to Uk channels its free.


----------



## David1979

I was looking at Telitec, and having spoken to their customer service agent them seem pretty good.

Only problem is the TV. They only offer freeview channels I believe, and I was hoping to get access to sports channels from the UK.

I've seen a few internet tv providers, and saw a company called Cocoon who claim to be a Spanish arm of BT, but when I called the number advertised I got a Spanish guy who didn't have a clue what I was talking about, claiming they don't offer internet television at all.


----------



## tommy.irene

David1979 said:


> I was looking at Telitec, and having spoken to their customer service agent them seem pretty good.
> 
> Only problem is the TV. They only offer freeview channels I believe, and I was hoping to get access to sports channels from the UK.
> 
> I've seen a few internet tv providers, and saw a company called Cocoon who claim to be a Spanish arm of BT, but when I called the number advertised I got a Spanish guy who didn't have a clue what I was talking about, claiming they don't offer internet television at all.
> The Sat Guy on here does internet tv and sports..
> Or just Google.. free sports on tv..


----------



## DunWorkin

Over the last couple of days BBC2 has been very bad reception. Today we have lost it completely and BBC1 is now bad reception.

Is this the beginning of the switch to he new satellite? We have a 1m dish in El Campello

At least it stayed up long enough to watch Wimbledon


----------



## sat

DunWorkin said:


> Over the last couple of days BBC2 has been very bad reception. Today we have lost it completely and BBC1 is now bad reception.
> 
> Is this the beginning of the switch to he new satellite? We have a 1m dish in El Campello
> 
> At least it stayed up long enough to watch Wimbledon


Nothing to do with the new satellite - and all signals are as they should be.
The first new satellite is fine and working as it should.
The second new satellite - that will carry the majority of the BBC ITV - is not even launched yet - and its launch is delayed by a moth or two due to a failure of another rocket at the launch site.

Your bad reception can be down to a number of things:
the dish is not aligned correctly / poorly installed
the wind has moved the dish
the LNB is failing
you have poor cabling
the dish is too small for where you are - 
heat and humidity causes havoc with already weak signals.
signal interference from another source - like a rebroadcaster mast



David1979 said:


> I was looking at Telitec, and having spoken to their customer service agent them seem pretty good.
> Only problem is the TV. They only offer freeview channels I believe, and I was hoping to get access to sports channels from the UK.
> I've seen a few internet tv providers, and saw a company called Cocoon who claim to be a Spanish arm of BT, but when I called the number advertised I got a Spanish guy who didn't have a clue what I was talking about, claiming they don't offer internet television at all.


If you want sports channels via satellite, then you need to subscribe to them. There are no dedicated sports channels available for free on satellite. 
If you want sports channels via internet, then you need to subscribe to them and probably use a UK IP address.
If you want sports channels via internet for free , then you need to look and google the sites - myiplayer for example - and live with the poor internet streaming quality.
Telitec only offer the main "free" uk tv channels - offering pay channels without contracts or permissions is a no-no for legit and honest businesses.
If you want some sports channel with low quality, then look at a rebroadcaster who may include some in their packages, and how don't give a hoots about legality

Don't think UK BT actually operate n Spain - maybe someone is "borrowing" the name..?


----------



## VFR

sat said:


> The second new satellite - that will carry the majority of the BBC ITV - is not even launched yet - and its launch is delayed by a moth or two due to a failure of another rocket at the launch site.


Couple of *moth's* caused all that damage ?


----------



## sat

Whoops!


----------



## DunWorkin

sat said:


> Nothing to do with the new satellite - and all signals are as they should be.
> The first new satellite is fine and working as it should.
> The second new satellite - that will carry the majority of the BBC ITV - is not even launched yet - and its launch is delayed by a moth or two due to a failure of another rocket at the launch site.
> 
> Your bad reception can be down to a number of things:
> 
> the dish is not aligned correctly / poorly installed - this has just happend so not installation
> 
> the wind has moved the dish - not been windy the last few days
> 
> the LNB is failing - could be this I suppose but it is not very old. No other channels affected
> 
> you have poor cabling - would this suddenly happen? also just BBC?
> 
> the dish is too small for where you are - We have been ok up to a couple days ago
> 
> heat and humidity causes havoc with already weak signals. - that may be it. It has been hot here. Could this just affect the BBC signal. It is evening we tend to watch not during heat of day
> 
> signal interference from another source - like a rebroadcaster mast - nothing of that sort has changed here recently (as far as I know)


Our system has been up and running ok for a couple of years. Suddenly, on Monday the BBC2 picture started breaking up. On Tuesday we lost BBC2 completely and now BBC1 is breaking up.

If it caused by the heat, why has this not happened before? - last summer was much hotter than this

Should I call in someone to look at it?


----------



## sat

DunWorkin said:


> the wind has moved the dish - not been windy the last few days - even a few mm of change can affect channel reception
> 
> the LNB is failing - could be this I suppose but it is not very old. No other channels affected - the BBCs are some of the weakest signals so they may be affected first
> 
> you have poor cabling - would this suddenly happen? also just BBC? - again the BBCs are some of the weakest signals so they may be affected first - strange things can happen if there is water in the cable
> 
> the dish is too small for where you are - We have been ok up to a couple days ago it may have been borderline OK, but not the correct size for any leeway - or the dish is warped and not 100% correct.
> 
> heat and humidity causes havoc with already weak signals. - that may be it. It has been hot here. Could this just affect the BBC signal. It is evening we tend to watch not during heat of day again the BBCs are some of the weakest signals so they may be affected first...the more heat and humidity the more "crap2 in the sky that the signal has to get through - it affects "freeview" in the UK and TDT here in Spain also.
> 
> Our system has been up and running ok for a couple of years. Suddenly, on Monday the BBC2 picture started breaking up. On Tuesday we lost BBC2 completely and now BBC1 is breaking up.
> 
> If it caused by the heat, why has this not happened before? - last summer was much hotter than this
> 
> Should I call in someone to look at it?


It may not be the heat but humidity and sand in the air - if your dish was borderline in the first place, then anything obstructing the signal further and you would notice drops in channels - is C4 on 104 fine also - if BBC2 England is being affected would also assume C4 104 is also.

Have you tried other BBC1 and BBC2 regions - ie BBC1 and BBC2 Northern Ireland? - which may be on different and "stronger" frequenices than the bBC1 and BBC2 regions you are currently using


----------



## JaneyO

sat said:


> It may not be the heat but humidity and sand in the air - if your dish was borderline in the first place, then anything obstructing the signal further and you would notice drops in channels - is C4 on 104 fine also - if BBC2 England is being affected would also assume C4 104 is also.
> 
> Have you tried other BBC1 and BBC2 regions - ie BBC1 and BBC2 Northern Ireland? - which may be on different and "stronger" frequenices than the bBC1 and BBC2 regions you are currently using


I know this sounds crazy but have you checked nothing is obstructing the dish? I only asked because we had exactly the same problem channels seemed to be disappearing, panic stations, blame the new satellite etc etc grumpy husband. Turned out my beautiful bougainvillea had sent out a shoot that was waving about in front of the dish. Quick prune and harmony restored! Just a thought.


----------



## Dunpleecin

sat said:


> But in most of the cases on many channels, if the programme is a UK or USA import, then you can change from the dubbed Spanish soundtrack tot he original English soundtrack.


How do you do this please?


----------



## snikpoh

Dunpleecin said:


> How do you do this please?


It depends what TV or TDT unit you have.

On our TV, press AUDIO and you are given an option of QAA or Spanish. I don't know what QAA stands for but (when selected) gives the original soundtrack.

For us, on our TV, this setting remains active even if it's switched off. So, any English/American programs are always broadcast in their original language without needing to go through AUDIO each time.


----------



## David1979

Has anyone run into issues with their Sky TV? 

I've lost both BT Sports channels since last night


----------



## sat

There is a big channel change happening at the moment... but nothing to do with the new satellites.

Some frequencies previously used for UK TV by Eutelsat, have been reallocated (by courts) to Astra.

This means that channels on the affected frequencies are being either moved to new Eutelsat frequencies, or to new Astra frequencies.

Usually Sky and Freesat boxes automatically update to the new frequencies

Sometimes a Sky box needs a bit of a kick to update, so unplug the box from the power for 30 seconds, and it should reload the Sky EPG and the new frequencies.

Freesat boxes should automatically update during the overnight housekeeping, but if you want simply perform a new Freesat scan.

For users with other satellite boxes, you will have to perform a channel scan, usually from the Install menu from the main menu.

There are many channels being affected, free and Sky pay.

And some of these changes are only temporary, and channel scan may have to be redone next week also, as the channels all move to their more permanent homes...

For more have a look at : More Sky / Freesat channel frequency changes - many channels moving satellites from Eutelsat to Astra - The Sat and PC Guy - Sky TV Spain, Freesat TV Spain, Satellite TV and Spanish TV Installations for the Costa Blanca, Costa Azahar and Valencia are


----------



## David1979

What's your opinion of the IPTV craze we're seeing out here SAT? Is it worth it? Or just the latest fad?

I'll try unplugging my Sky box and see what happens. Here's hoping!


----------



## JaneyO

David1979 said:


> What's your opinion of the IPTV craze we're seeing out here SAT? Is it worth it? Or just the latest fad?
> 
> I'll try unplugging my Sky box and see what happens. Here's hoping!


DO you mean Internet TV? I was wondering if I will have to get internet tv when the satellites change. My download speed was 5 this am but it is slower 3 or 4 in the evenings so was wondering if it is fast enough to even consider TV. How do you do it without tying up a computer are there special boxes you can use? We have internet via a landline to the house then wifi within it from a router in the back room. Would like to lnow a bit more about the options really can satman help? Ps want to watch on my Tv not my computer! Can't afford and don't have space for a dish the size of Mars. I don't know how this IPTV works really I believe you have to pay someone in the Uk to send the signal on is that correct?


----------



## Aron

Groucho marx said, television is very educational. Every time someone switches it on, I go in the other room and read a book. If the TV channels go, I'll read a book instead. It won't worry me!


----------



## tommy.irene

............................................... try doing an "Add Channels" on any of the following ... 12.515GHz/H SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.522GHz/V SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.545GHz/H SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.552GHz/V SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.581GHz/V SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.604GHz/H SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.611GHz/V SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.633GHz/H SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.640GHz/V SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.663GHz/H SR 22.0 FEC 5/6
12.670GHz/V SR 22.0 FEC 5/6


----------



## sat

tommy.irene said:


> ............................................... try doing an "Add Channels" on any of the following ...


Why?
These channels are already on the Sky EPG Guide - so there is no reason to "add channels" them.

The channels are simply being moved from Eutelsat frequencies to other frequencies controlled by Astra - as per a frequency agreement in the courts. Eutelsat had to give up certain frequencies by the 4th October, and give them to Astra. So channels had to move frequencies to accommodate this change.

The Sky EPG should automatically update to the new frequencies, so no need to add anything anyway. If not a simply reboot of the Sky box will load up the new frequencies.

But if you have a "generic" receiver, then you will need to perform a rescan to make sure you have the channels on their new frequencies.


----------



## JaneyO

Aron said:


> Groucho marx said, television is very educational. Every time someone switches it on, I go in the other room and read a book. If the TV channels go, I'll read a book instead. It won't worry me!


I'm happy for you Aron! I too love to read, everything from chicklit to Andrew Marr's history of the world, but I also love to watch Tv and Spanish TV doesn't do it for me. I suspect many of us, not all, will be very bothered if we lose our Uk Tv. There's not many Brits round here and some people, like my husband, can't get out and about as much as they would like for health reasons, and enjoy Tv especially in the winter months. I would hate to lose those fabulous wildlife and nature documentary series on BBC2, we don't all watch wall to wall soaps. I have friends who live in the Netherlands and Scandinavia and they all watch lots of Uk TV because its 'the best in the world'. Not everyone who watches Tv does so because they are saddo 'Billy no mates' or intellectually challenged!


----------



## tommy.irene

sat said:


> Why?
> These channels are already on the Sky EPG Guide - so there is no reason to "add channels" them.
> 
> The channels are simply being moved from Eutelsat frequencies to other frequencies controlled by Astra - as per a frequency agreement in the courts. Eutelsat had to give up certain frequencies by the 4th October, and give them to Astra. So channels had to move frequencies to accommodate this change.
> 
> The Sky EPG should automatically update to the new frequencies, so no need to add anything anyway. If not a simply reboot of the Sky box will load up the new frequencies.
> 
> But if you have a "generic" receiver, then you will need to perform a rescan to make sure you have the channels on their new frequencies.


We lost a lot of channels ..BBC..ITV..4..5.and more in the Canarie Isles..even Sky News went of Sky..so getting some channels back is good ..


----------



## David1979

I tried turning my box off and back on, but I still don't have BT Sports 1 & 2.

I have all of the UK terrestrial channels (except 5)!


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> I tried turning my box off and back on, but I still don't have BT Sports 1 & 2.
> 
> I have all of the UK terrestrial channels (except 5)!


In that case perhaps your dish is not big enough to receive those channel on this beam.

Both SD and HD versions of BTSports are on frequencies on both Astra 1N AND on 2F...

The SD chanenls can be added to your Sky boxes "other channels" using
10979 v 22000 5/6 
12515 H 22000 5/6 

The HD channels cannot be added.

It is likely that you cannot receive them via the Sky channel number as those on the SKy guide have been "mapped" to frequencies on a beam which you cannot receive - eg the same beam as Channel Five! In which case try one of the frequencies above (the first one perhaps) in Other Channels you should get them


----------



## Aron

JaneyO said:


> I'm happy for you Aron! I too love to read, everything from chicklit to Andrew Marr's history of the world, but I also love to watch Tv and Spanish TV doesn't do it for me. I suspect many of us, not all, will be very bothered if we lose our Uk Tv. There's not many Brits round here and some people, like my husband, can't get out and about as much as they would like for health reasons, and enjoy Tv especially in the winter months. I would hate to lose those fabulous wildlife and nature documentary series on BBC2, we don't all watch wall to wall soaps. I have friends who live in the Netherlands and Scandinavia and they all watch lots of Uk TV because its 'the best in the world'. Not everyone who watches Tv does so because they are saddo 'Billy no mates' or intellectually challenged!


Funnily enough I would miss Pointless, Eggheads etc, also the occasional football match. We went for 6 years in Spain without a TV when we first came to Spain. We never missed it. It was me more than the wife as I wanted to see more sport, but in reality, I rarely watch it now, so in that respect I won't miss it, but I understand that there are others who will miss it.


----------



## chris&vicky

*Sky Box using VPN*

Can anyone advise how you can watch catch up from a Sky box in Spain. I know you need a VPN, I use a VPN on my laptop for iPlayer etc and works well but how can you connect your box to a VPN? Do I have to buy another router? I have been quoted over 200€ for a VPN router, but the VPN I use is free? Is there another less expensive way or do I have to buy the router?


----------



## sat

The VPN on your laptop is software based, and only works on the device it is installed on.

You will need to connect the Sky box to a separate router, compatible with your desired VPN service (astral, hidemyass, vpnstrong), connected to your existing adsl modem router.


----------



## CapnBilly

sat said:


> The VPN on your laptop is software based, and only works on the device it is installed on. You will need to connect the Sky box to a separate router, compatible with your desired VPN service (astral, hidemyass, vpnstrong), connected to your existing adsl modem router.


Thats the set up I have. Works a treat.


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> The VPN on your laptop is software based, and only works on the device it is installed on.
> 
> You will need to connect the Sky box to a separate router, compatible with your desired VPN service (astral, hidemyass, vpnstrong), connected to your existing adsl modem router.


So I need a VPN router and another router? What is a good price for one of these routers?


----------



## sat

150-200euros min.

They have to be able to run the DDWRT firmware, as the standard firmware in standard routers is pants and does not run most of the VPN services.

And they have faster processors and more onboard memory.

IF you look at the VPN service you want to use, they usually have a selection of routers that work.

Or cross reference with the DDWRT website...


----------



## CapnBilly

You can get cheaper, but you have to have some reasonable technical knowledge, as you have to flash the router yourself with dd-wrt. I've got an old Linksys WRT54GL i've had for about 7 years, which works perfectly ( but it is a tricky job to flash, as you can brick it, if you're not careful). IMHO its the best router i've ever had. I've got 12 devices hanging off it. I use Astrill which has a router applet than is very simple to configure. It has an option that allows you to pick which devices you route through the vpn. I have my skybox and apple tv routing permanently, and occasionally my ipad. I've aslo got a Linksys WRT160nl, which works well, and is not too difficult to flash, but is an Atheros chip, rather than Broadcom which has the most support. Its got a usb port, so I hang a network drive off it. They're both about €60 on amazon. I did try Tomato on the WRT160nl, but i prefer dd-wrt.


----------



## Stravinsky

I had this set up.
If you use Hidemyass.com, there is a setup on their site for DDWRT
I never used it for SKY box, but it was good for a lot of other things


----------



## el pescador

chris&vicky said:


> So I need a VPN router and another router? What is a good price for one of these routers?


Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wiki

have a look through here and see if your is supported.
if not see if you can pick up a cheap router for the job by comparing prices on the net from the routers supported.


----------



## chris&vicky

el pescador said:


> Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wiki
> 
> have a look through here and see if your is supported.
> if not see if you can pick up a cheap router for the job by comparing prices on the net from the routers supported.


I do not have a router yet I left it in UK. I brought the HD box but staying with someone at the moment looking for rental. When I find rental I will look for b/b package and get router then, I thought you may get one with the package. I am trying to look ahead. I don't want to get something that will not work with VPN and don't really want to live somewhere with no chance on the speed required for TV online, must have Al Jazeera for the footy  I would really prefer to rent in campo but worried about getting minimum speed. I don't mind paying a premium but from what I read it don't matter what you pay you won't get speed and unlimited where I am looking, but maybe I am wrong :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chris&vicky

el pescador said:


> Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wiki
> 
> have a look through here and see if your is supported.
> if not see if you can pick up a cheap router for the job by comparing prices on the net from the routers supported.


I am reading but my head just exploded! Can you just clarify something so I understand this a little better, are you saying that certain routers can be flashed to work as VPN router? You only need one router? Or am I on completely the wrong track?


----------



## CapnBilly

chris&vicky said:


> I am reading but my head just exploded! Can you just clarify something so I understand this a little better, are you saying that certain routers can be flashed to work as VPN router? You only need one router? Or am I on completely the wrong track?


I thought that was what I wrote earlier on. You can manage with one router, as long as, you can either have the wireless device from Sky, or can run your ethernet cable between the two. My router is in my underbuild, so I use a wireless repeater ( which has ethernet ports) although at one stage I used a powerline adapter. All three methods will work with one router


----------



## chris&vicky

CapnBilly said:


> I thought that was what I wrote earlier on. you can manage with one router, as long as, you can either have the wireless device from Sky, or can run your ethernet cable between the two. My router is in my underbuild, so I use a wireless repeater ( which has ethernet ports) although at one stage I used a powerline adapter. All three methods will work with one router


Sorry I misunderstood. Sat said you buy VPN router which connects to your existing router but is expensive, you said you can buy cheaper but have to flash it so I assumed this still had to be connected to existing router. When you say run Ethernet cable between the two that is router and sky box? I thought that was how everyone did it anyway? Why do you need a wireless repeater? If you flash the router will it now not operate other devices with WiFi? Sorry I am not sure what you mean by your router is in your underbuild? Did you used to work in IT by any chance?


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> must have Al Jazeera for the footy


Best to have a dish aligned to 26 east (SD only) or 7 west (SD and HD), with an aljaz card and box.

You will not get JSC channels on your Sky box...different companies and different satellites and different card encryptions..


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> Sorry I misunderstood. Sat said you buy VPN router which connects to your existing router but is expensive, you said you can buy cheaper but have to flash it so I assumed this still had to be connected to existing router. When you say run Ethernet cable between the two that is router and sky box? I thought that was how everyone did it anyway? Why do you need a wireless repeater? If you flash the router will it now not operate other devices with WiFi? Sorry I am not sure what you mean by your router is in your underbuild? Did you used to work in IT by any chance?


The best way is to have a separate VPN router, connected to your ADSL modem.
That way you can use your modem connection for actual internet usage, and the VPN router for UK internet usage (like a sky or freesat box). It also means you are not messing around with a modem / router that you may brick so you lose all your internet in the house.

You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Ethernet cable 

You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Ethernet cable via powerlines electrical plug adaptors (useful if the router is in one room and the sky box is in another)

You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Sky Wifi Connector box (basically a wifi router that you plug into the sky box's Ethernet input

And now there are Sky boxes with builtin Wifi.


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> Best to have a dish aligned to 26 east (SD only) or 7 west (SD and HD), with an aljaz card and box.
> 
> You will not get JSC channels on your Sky box...different companies and different satellites and different card encryptions..


I know I will not get JSC on my Sky Box I currently use NTV, only 14.49€ pm. It has everything sky sports, bt sport, setanta sport, al jazeera sd, movies, bbc itv, etc. It works really well in Churriana but I have 10M unlimited here. 

How much for dish and card? I was quoted a fortune for dish instalation and card. I would much prefer a dish then I would not be to bothered with my internet speed. Also I believe that All Jazeera are bringing out new boxes next year so that would mean buying another box then.


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> The best way is to have a separate VPN router, connected to your ADSL modem.
> That way you can use your modem connection for actual internet usage, and the VPN router for UK internet usage (like a sky or freesat box). It also means you are not messing around with a modem / router that you may brick so you lose all your internet in the house.
> 
> You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Ethernet cable
> 
> You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Ethernet cable via powerlines electrical plug adaptors (useful if the router is in one room and the sky box is in another)
> 
> You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Sky Wifi Connector box (basically a wifi router that you plug into the sky box's Ethernet input
> 
> And now there are Sky boxes with builtin Wifi.


What about one of these ? Already flashed? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=230803223965


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> How much for dish and card? I was quoted a fortune for dish instalation and card. I would much prefer a dish then I would not be to bothered with my internet speed. Also I believe that All Jazeera are bringing out new boxes next year so that would mean buying another box then.


Cards in Spain were going for 250-300 euros , but you may get them cheaper now as those were "prepaid" until August 2014 - ie the full season.

But yes, it sound like you may need another receiver, as it is said that Al Jaz will be producing cards paired to boxes for next season...but then it may be that some existing receiver may have new firmware developed to read those cards... - it s a wait an see.

As for the yagis - have heard of them, but not tested, so best do some research on dd-wrt.com forums


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> Cards in Spain were going for 250-300 euros , but you may get them cheaper now as those were "prepaid" until August 2014 - ie the full season.
> 
> But yes, it sound like you may need another receiver, as it is said that Al Jaz will be producing cards paired to boxes for next season...but then it may be that some existing receiver may have new firmware developed to read those cards... - it s a wait an see.
> 
> As for the yagis - have heard of them, but not tested, so best do some research on dd-wrt.com forums


And what about dish, installation, and box?


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> The best way is to have a separate VPN router, connected to your ADSL modem.
> That way you can use your modem connection for actual internet usage, and the VPN router for UK internet usage .


I still do not really understand the advantage here, if you have a router flashed and set up with VPN why can't you just connect to your Sky box and use same box for other internet usage ? One box, and only 40€ as opposed to two boxes costing around 300€?


----------



## CapnBilly

sat said:


> The best way is to have a separate VPN router, connected to your ADSL modem. That way you can use your modem connection for actual internet usage, and the VPN router for UK internet usage (like a sky or freesat box). It also means you are not messing around with a modem / router that you may brick so you lose all your internet in the house. You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Ethernet cable You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Ethernet cable via powerlines electrical plug adaptors (useful if the router is in one room and the sky box is in another) You can connect from the router to the Sky box via Sky Wifi Connector box (basically a wifi router that you plug into the sky box's Ethernet input And now there are Sky boxes with builtin Wifi.


 The point I was making in my first post is that with Astrill, you can select which devices you route through your vpn. So, you can select, 1. Route all devices. 2. Route selected devices. 3. Exclude selected devices. All your devices are listed by Ip address, and you select your devices depending on which option your are using. So all my devices are listed, and I use option 2, and my sky box and apple tv are selected, as these are the only devices i only need to route permanently. You can change this at any time, through the user friendly gui. In this way, you don't need two routers, and you're achieving the same as Sat suggests.


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> I still do not really understand the advantage here, if you have a router flashed and set up with VPN why can't you just connect to your Sky box and use same box for other internet usage ? One box, and only 40€ as opposed to two boxes costing around 300€?


You can if you want to run everything through one.
I was simply saying sometimes it is better to have the two separately. As if you are "playing" with your main router and brick it, then you have no access at all.

At least this keeps the two separate so you always have internet access, even if you brick / have problems with the VPN router.

I have had two routers go down the pan after ddwrt failed and the router would not boot up - with hours spent trying to get them to work again. So if that does happen, then you have no internet access to try and resolve the issue! Its more of a fail safe / being cautious I suppose.

And better if you do not have access to your adsl log in details...or service DNS settings etc...so you cannot manually configure your adsl settings

And, not all VPN providers allow you to route certain devices to the VPN, like CapnBilly says.

YOu do not have to buy two, as you will probably already be using an adsl modem already for your current internet connection (and these usually come free from your adsl provider), so it is simply buy the router you require.



chris&vicky said:


> And what about dish, installation, and box?


Depends where you are - but you would be looking at an 80 - 1m dish (100-150 euros) and a receiver (for HD 150 euros)


----------



## chris&vicky

CapnBilly said:


> The point I was making in my first post is that with Astrill, you can select which devices you route through your vpn. So, you can select, 1. Route all devices. 2. Route selected devices. 3. Exclude selected devices. All your devices are listed by Ip address, and you select your devices depending on which option your are using. So all my devices are listed, and I use option 2, and my sky box and apple tv are selected, as these are the only devices i only need to route permanently. You can change this at any time, through the user friendly gui. In this way, you don't need two routers, and you're achieving the same as Sat suggests.


Astrill looks good but at $1,169.95 it's a little over my budget


----------



## chris&vicky

chris&vicky said:


> Astrill looks good but at $1,169.95 it's a little over my budget


Oops I think I was looking at business use I will find my glasses and read later


----------



## CapnBilly

chris&vicky said:


> Oops I think I was looking at business use I will find my glasses and read later


Its $69.95 for a year. I've been using it for a a couple of years. I share the cost with my son (who lives in Madrid - I am on North Costa Blanca). I have a Sky dish, so my system is a backup, and I put it in place when they talked talking about the new satellites, just in case, although our signal improved with 2F. So, my son uses Astrill at night (as he works in the day), and I use it during the day. for downloading from catchup etc). Very versatile.


Just a plug for Sat. (think personal recommendations are allowed). I have a 2.4 m dish in my garden, and I had to have the lnb realigned every year, by John Wayne. Sat fitted a new lnb for me nearly 3 years ago, and I've not had a problem since. Sat is the only fitter I have had, that took a reading at the sky box.


----------



## chris&vicky

CapnBilly said:


> Its $69.95 for a year. I've been using it for a a couple of years. I share the cost with my son (who lives in Madrid - I am on North Costa Blanca). I have a Sky dish, so my system is a backup, and I put it in place when they talked talking about the new satellites, just in case, although our signal improved with 2F. So, my son uses Astrill at night (as he works in the day), and I use it during the day. for downloading from catchup etc). Very versatile.
> 
> Just a plug for Sat. (think personal recommendations are allowed). I have a 2.4 m dish in my garden, and I had to have the lnb realigned every year, by John Wayne. Sat fitted a new lnb for me nearly 3 years ago, and I've not had a problem since. Sat is the only fitter I have had, that took a reading at the sky box.


Thanks that sounds much better well worth looking into, although all rather depends on what internet I can get where I move to. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chris&vicky

chris&vicky said:


> Thanks that sounds much better well worth looking into, although all rather depends on what internet I can get where I move to. Thanks for your help.


I see they offer a 7 day trial without taking any payment details so will give it a try first  I found this very useful https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/6240/astrill-vpn-review/


----------



## Pazcat

Just out of curiosity is there anything else on Al Jazeera worth watching other than the footy?


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> Just out of curiosity is there anything else on Al Jazeera worth watching other than the footy?


I only know Al Jazeera Sports ... Al Jazeera Sport Schedule | TV Guide


----------



## Pazcat

Whoah, that's fairly impressive. If I'm honest that is all I'd want it for to begin with.
Something to keep in mind anyway.


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> Whoah, that's fairly impressive. If I'm honest that is all I'd want it for to begin with.
> Something to keep in mind anyway.


I get mine via NTV. You only get the channels SD 1 to 10 but that is almost everything on the schedule because the schedule only shows the the HD numbers. I do not think I get the .tv listings. 

I use it for premier league last week every game was live, the week before every game except one was live as that one, the one I wanted, was on .tv. 

I run NTV through XBMC on my nexas 10 and plug it into my TV with HDMI cable, quality is really good if you have decent internet speed. You can obviously just run it through your laptop on browser which is still really good quality. There is also a set top box you can get but at 200€ for box and another 20€ pm sub I really do not think it is worth it as without box just 14.49€ pm.


----------



## Pazcat

Well anything through the internet is a no go for me until we can sort out a better connection, it'd have to be a dish and box set up for me but at the moment we have a hundred other things on our plate but it sounds reasonable even then to me.


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> Well anything dish through the internet is a no go for me until we can sort out a better connection, it'd have to be a dish and box set up for me but at the moment we have a hundred other things on our plate but it sounds reasonable even then to me.


It is obviously much better via the dish and box


----------



## David1979

My sports channels have returned! :bump2:


----------



## chris&vicky

JaneyO said:


> DO you mean Internet TV? I was wondering if I will have to get internet tv routerhe satellites change. My downloadeed was 5 this am but it is slower 3 or 4 in the evenings so was wondering if it is fast enough to even consider TV. How do you do it without tying up a computer are there special boxes you can use? We have internet via a landline to the house then wifi within it from a router in the back room. Would like to lnow a bit more about the options really can satman help? Ps want to watch on my Tv not my computer! Can't afford and don't have space for a dish the size of Mars. I don't know how this IPTV works really I believe you have to pay someone in the Uk to send the signal on is that correct?


3 plus should be fine for TV from internet but no matter what speed you have internet TV is not as good as from a dish so until you lose what you want I would do nothing. Here are a few ideas though from my experience:-

The cheap option is to connect PC to TV. You need either one HDMI lead if your PC and TV have the socket, if it's an old PC you may not have this then you will need two leads one for audio and one for video. Then sign up to a decent VPN for a few Euros a month and use BBCi player, ITV player, etc. 

With leads but NO VPN you can use what I use .... NTV it gives you all the channels you could ever want and costs 14.49€ pm with no contracts.

If you do not want to use leads then you need to buy a VPN router connect this to your existing router and sky box then you can use the sky catch up and bbci players etc. from your sky box. A VPN router will cost about 150€ - 200€ and require a bit of tech knowledge to set up.

I am looking into getting a VPN router and setting up for myself one I have done that I will let you know what it costs and how it works if you are interested. If you are in the Alhaurin area pop in and have a look.


----------



## tommy.irene

Try filmon.com and see if that works for you


----------



## Pazcat

I agree, use filmon and there are other sites that are free where you can watch UK/US channels and no proxy is needed. 
If you have to use a proxy(I do so I can listen to 5 live matches) then get Foxy Proxy Basic which is a firefox plug in, find an IP number and then you can watch iplayer, the live channels and whatever you like without it costing you anything. 
I would never pay for a service like that because it's not necessary.


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> I agree, use filmon and there are other sites that are free where you can watch UK/US channels and no proxy is needed.
> If you have to use a proxy(I do so I can listen to 5 live matches) then get Foxy Proxy Basic which is a firefox plug in, find an IP number and then you can watch iplayer, the live channels and whatever you like without it costing you anything.
> I would never pay for a service like that because it's not necessary.


Of course you would need an internet TV or connect PC by leads for Filmon and if you do not subscribe you do get a lot of annoying adverts.


----------



## Pazcat

Well if your happy with then there is not much else to say. Personally though I see no point at all in being 150-200 Euro a year for a subscription and whatever else more for a router out of pocket for the sake of one cable.

Mind you if this new satellite means it will be too hard to get a signal and if wimax turns out to be all it says it is then it's a position I may reconsider.
Maybe.


----------



## tommy.irene

The BBC and ITV .. i players can be seen at Hola unblocker


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> Well if your happy with then there is not much else to say. Personally though I see no point at all in being 150-200 Euro a year for a subscription and whatever else more for a router out of pocket for the sake of one cable.
> 
> Mind you if this new satellite means it will be too hard to get a signal and if wimax turns out to be all it says it is then it's a position I may reconsider.
> Maybe.


A VPN router unlocks all the capabilities of the Sky box like downloading on demand and catch up to your box to watch later in full HD. I do not think you can really compare this to using Filmon so it not just a case of running the cable. Filmon is an excellent way to watch the free view channels live if that is all you want to do and are happy with the quality and adds.


----------



## Pazcat

But it's only for the sake of convenience and little else.
I mean I get it, I can see why people would want that but it's nothing I can't do sitting at a pc, laptop or tablet.
There is a whole world of options on the internet to pirate television, record live tv, download any show, movie etc you have just missed without leaving a paper trail.


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> Personally though I see no point at all in being 150-200 Euro a year for a subscription


What subscription was you referring to? A VPN sub is about 50€ a year https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/3584/best-vpn-for-windows/ you can even get them for free UK Free VPN | UK.NewFreeVPN.COM but the free ones won't we as good I use a free one it slows my speed from 10 to less than 3. 

A VPN router is about 150€ - 200€ to buy, not a year. If you know what you're doing you can flash many standard routers with DD-WRT to work as VPN router for free or buy a pre-flashed one on eBay for as little as 30€.

There are so many options, you pays your money and takes your choice. It come down to what quality you want and the convienence. Personally I would rather pay a bit more and use my sky remote to watch Corrie in full HD than power up my PC for a dodgy stream


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> But it's only for the sake of convenience and little else.
> I mean I get it, I can see why people would want that but it's nothing I can't do sitting at a pc, laptop or tablet.
> There is a whole world of options on the internet to pirate television, record live tv, download any show, movie etc you have just missed without leaving a paper trail.


If you are downloading pirate movies and don't want to leave a trail you really should use a VPN or you will end up in big trouble


----------



## Pazcat

chris&vicky said:


> What subscription was you referring to? A VPN sub is about 50€ a year https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/3584/best-vpn-for-windows/ you can even get them for free UK Free VPN | UK.NewFreeVPN.COM but the free ones won't we as good I use a free one it slows my speed from 10 to less than 3.
> 
> A VPN router is about 150€ - 200€ to buy, not a year. If you know what you're doing you can flash many standard routers with DD-WRT to work as VPN router for free or buy a pre-flashed one on eBay for as little as 30€.
> 
> There are so many options, you pays your money and takes your choice. It come down to what quality you want and the convienence. Personally I would rather pay a bit more and use my sky remote to watch Corrie in full HD than power up my PC for a dodgy stream


I was referring to many of the subscription based sites that are currently touted to people. For instance the NTV one you linked to is 14.95 pm, that adds up over time and others are all similar.

And again I wouldn't pay for another router, cheap or expensive when I can load up ITVs, 5s, BBCs HD players or any of the other ones for nothing. No adds, full quality and even on the telly.
Disclaimer, I don't even know if Corrie is on ITV.

Point is I'm tight and don't want to pay any moneys. 

I personally see it as a bit of a scam. 



> If you are downloading pirate movies and don't want to leave a trail you really should use a VPN or you will end up in big trouble


That's why, and it's no assurance either way but you use a proxy amongst other things.
VPNs are starting to be taken notice of, I see it as only a matter of time before VISA, MC, paypal and co stop people from making payments to them and I don't plan to be on that list.
I may be wrong and networks might start taking advantage of it like spotify for music but for that to occur laws need to change.

Still at this point all this is a luxury I am without at the moment so it's all a bit depressing.


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> I was referring to many of the subscription based sites that are currently touted to people. For instance the NTV one you linked to is 14.95 pm, that adds up over time and others are all similar.
> 
> And again I wouldn't pay for another router, cheap or expensive when I can load up ITVs, 5s, BBCs HD players or any of the other ones for nothing. No adds, full quality and even on the telly.
> Disclaimer, I don't even know if Corrie is on ITV.
> 
> Point is I'm tight and don't want to pay any moneys.
> 
> I personally see it as a bit of a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why, and it's no assurance either way but you use a proxy amongst other things.
> VPNs are starting to be taken notice of, I see it as only a matter of time before VISA, MC, paypal and co stop people from making payments to them and I don't plan to be on that list.
> I may be wrong and networks might start taking advantage of it like spotify for music but for that to occur laws need to change.
> 
> Still at this point all this is a luxury I am without at the moment so it's all a bit depressing.


But NTV is brilliant! You get all the premium channels and every premier league match live on Al Jazeera sport. The quality is fantastic , much much better than Filmon! You get all these channels for less than 15€ plus lots of on demand movies ...

Al Jazeera Sport 10 channels
At The Races
Box Nation
British Eurosport
British Eurosports 2
BT Sports 1
BT Sports 2
ESPN
Motors TV
Racing UK
Setanta Ireland
Setanta Sports 1
Sky Sports 1
Sky Sports 2
Sky Sports 3
Sky Sports 4
Sky Sports F1
Sky Sports News
Trace Sports

entertainment (20)
5 Star
5 USA
Alibi
BBC One
BBC Two
Channel 4
Channel 5
Comedy Central
Dave
E4
Fox
Gold
ITV 1
ITV 2
More 4
MTV
Sky 1
Sky 2
Sky Atlantic
TLC

lifestyle (2)
Discovery Home and Health
Home

movies (13)
Film 4
Movies4Men
Sky Action
Sky Comedy
Sky Drama
Sky Family
Sky Modern Greats
Sky Premiere
Sky Sci-Fi and Horror
Sky Select
Sky Showcase
Sky Thriller
TCM

kids (4)
Cartoon Network
Nick Jr
Nick Jr 2
Nickelodeon

documentaries (9)
Animal Planet
Crime and Investigation
Discovery Channel
Discovery Science
Eden
History UK
Nat Geo Channel UK
Nat Geo Wild UK
Yesterday

news (5)
Al Jazeera English
BBC World News
CNN Int Europe
Fox News
Sky News

music (2)
VH1
Viva


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> And again I wouldn't pay for another router, cheap or expensive when I can load up ITVs, 5s, BBCs HD players or any of the other ones for nothing.


How do you load up BBC's HD player without VPN?


----------



## Pazcat

I get that it seems like good value and yes it's the convenience that is the most attractive part for a service like NTV but you can do it yourself if you're tight like me.

The way I would do it is use Firefox, download the "Foxy Proxy Basic" free plug in and then go to a site like hidemyass.com and look for a list of UK proxy numbers. Input the proxy to Foxy Proxy Basic and then you can watch whatever UK based content you like.
Same with any country with restrictions but you need to find an IP for that country.

It's a faff but you can do it fairly easily.


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> I get that it seems like good value and yes it's the convenience that is the most attractive part for a service like NTV but you can do it yourself if you're tight like me.
> 
> The way I would do it is use Firefox, download the "Foxy Proxy Basic" free plug in and then go to a site like hidemyass.com and look for a list of UK proxy numbers. Input the proxy to Foxy Proxy Basic and then you can watch whatever UK based content you like.
> Same with any country with restrictions but you need to find an IP for that country.
> 
> It's a faff but you can do it fairly easily.


Yep I get it. The free VPN I use slows my speed too much, any such problems?


----------



## Pazcat

Yes and no, I think it largely depends on your speed to start with and which server you end up with. Some are much better than others but it's trial and error really.

I have never really had the need too use it for watching tv like you would normally apart from the odd special show but I have never found it to be too much of an issue once you are on the right proxy.
For football I would always use a p2p service and that's all I want out of it really but depending on what the near future holds then needs may change.

If I could get a guarantee that I could get a dish now that would work for freesat in two months time I wouldn't hesitate and doubled with a better internet connection for football I wouldn't need anything else.
Failing a good net connection I'd probably look at Al Jazeera(might anyway) but isn't that supposed to be changing too?


----------



## tommy.irene

Hi chris&vickie who is charging €15 .. as we have lost BBC & ITV channels here in the Canarie Isles..


----------



## David1979

Aside from sports I simply torrent most of my television, plus I have Netflix which is excellent.


----------



## chris&vicky

tommy.irene said:


> Hi chris&vickie who is charging €15 .. as we have lost BBC & ITV channels here in the Canarie Isles..


You can get BBC and ITV on Filmon for free here Free Live Tv | Online Tv | Live Tv for Free | Best Social Tv | Battlecam or for 15€ you have over 60 channels here NTV but this is internet web based streaming you would need to have internet TV or connect your PC to TV if you want to view on TV.


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> Yes and no, I think it largely depends on your speed to start with and which server you end up with. Some are much better than others but it's trial and error really.
> 
> I have never really had the need too use it for watching tv like you would normally apart from the odd special show but I have never found it to be too much of an issue once you are on the right proxy.
> For football I would always use a p2p service and that's all I want out of it really but depending on what the near future holds then needs may change.
> 
> If I could get a guarantee that I could get a dish now that would work for freesat in two months time I wouldn't hesitate and doubled with a better internet connection for football I wouldn't need anything else.
> Failing a good net connection I'd probably look at Al Jazeera(might anyway) but isn't that supposed to be changing too?


I believe part of the agreement to get the rights to show priemier league Al Jazeera have to make their boxes more secure so next May they will bring out new box and card. This could make it rather expensive as you would need dish, box, and card, then maybe another box next year.

The problem I find with p2p for streaming football is the streams for my team are always rubbish, unless they play ManUre  especially when I put them on my 50inch TV!


----------



## chris&vicky

tommy.irene said:


> Hi chris&vickie who is charging €15 .. as we have lost BBC & ITV channels here in the Canarie Isles..


Have you tried resetting your box? I know sky are moving channels around but not sure why you should lose anything.


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> Have you tried resetting your box? I know sky are moving channels around but not sure why you should lose anything.


Nothing to do with the box.
It is down to the fact that the signals for those channels are on a "weak" beam so in the canaries they require a larger / large dish to receive them. 
IN the same way that in the Costa Blanca, until a year ago, we needed 2.4m dishes to receive BBC ITV C4s, but at the moment that can be received on a min of a 1m dish. And even if 2E is unavailable, then we can still get BBC1HD, BBC2HD, ITV1HD, C4HD and fives from 2F on a 1m dish.
But then if people are desperate they will have large dishes - you only have to look at the 4m dishes Greece and Cyprus have had to use for the last 10 years....and now they may be useless with the new satellites.

Re Al Jaz: it is thought that they will be having a card change and a dedicated box later this year / early next year, at least in time for the new football seasons. Maybe their cards will work in other boxes, we will not know until it happens. Still it is the best package for live football..


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> Nothing to do with the box.
> It is down to the fact that the signals for those channels are on a "weak" beam so in the canaries they require a larger / large dish to receive them.
> IN the same way that in the Costa Blanca, until a year ago, we needed 2.4m dishes to receive BBC ITV C4s, but at the moment that can be received on a min of a 1m dish. And even if 2E is unavailable, then we can still get BBC1HD, BBC2HD, ITV1HD, C4HD and fives from 2F on a 1m dish.
> But then if people are desperate they will have large dishes - you only have to look at the 4m dishes Greece and Cyprus have had to use for the last 10 years....and now they may be useless with the new satellites.
> 
> Re Al Jaz: it is thought that they will be having a card change and a dedicated box later this year / early next year, at least in time for the new football seasons. Maybe their cards will work in other boxes, we will not know until it happens. Still it is the best package for live football..


But why would they lose something they had before? If the dish they had received those channels before why would they not receive them now? Nothing has changed with BBC and ITV has it? I would think if they received them before they will get them back without paying out for IPTV services.


----------



## tommy.irene

They have moved to another Sat.. so we wont be BBC or ITV back on a small dish..so at the moment we are useing internet TV..


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> But why would they lose something they had before? If the dish they had received those channels before why would they not receive them now? Nothing has changed with BBC and ITV has it? I would think if they received them before they will get them back without paying out for IPTV services.


BBC ITVs changed satellites from 2D to 1N in Dec 2011. There are reception differences between these satellites, but depending where you are on the islands you can get them on a min of 1.8m dish.

Now as 1N is only temporary, when they move again to 2E reception will change again.

Most "loss of channels" is simply down to the dishes being used being too small, and peoples unwillingness to upgrade to a larger dish to receive their subscription free tv. This is something we are now seeing in the south of Spain, where before people used to be able to receive channels on a 1.25m dish, but now it looks like they may need 1.8s and 2,.4s...but don't want the big dishes, and turning to internet TV, even though the image quality is better via satellite, and there are no monthly charges for bbc itv c4 and fives via satellite (think that these new satellites are designed for 15 years use - so tot up what a dish costs to install vs all the monthly charges for the next 15 years!) , unlike some IPTV services charging from 10€ per month. We saw this in the costa blanca, where people could either install 1.8s and 2,.4, or go for a lower quality subscription rebroadcast system - as opposed to the free higher quality direct from satellite option - at the end of the day it is up to what the client wants...and is prepared to put up with - ie a large dish and subscription free, or a lower quality subscription rebroadcast / internet service


----------



## chris&vicky

tommy.irene said:


> They have moved to another Sat.. so we wont be BBC or ITV back on a small dish..so at the moment we are useing internet TV..


I did not think anything had moved yet


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> BBC ITVs changed satellites from 2D to 1N in Dec 2011. There are reception differences between these satellites, but depending where you are on the islands you can get them on a min of 1.8m dish.
> 
> Now as 1N is only temporary, when they move again to 2E reception will change again.
> 
> Most "loss of channels" is simply down to the dishes being used being too small, and peoples unwillingness to upgrade to a larger dish to receive their subscription free tv. This is something we are now seeing in the south of Spain, where before people used to be able to receive channels on a 1.25m dish, but now it looks like they may need 1.8s and 2,.4s...but don't want the big dishes, and turning to internet TV, even though the image quality is better via satellite, and there are no monthly charges for bbc itv c4 and fives via satellite (think that these new satellites are designed for 15 years use - so tot up what a dish costs to install vs all the monthly charges for the next 15 years!) , unlike some IPTV services charging from 10€ per month. We saw this in the costa blanca, where people could either install 1.8s and 2,.4, or go for a lower quality subscription rebroadcast system - as opposed to the free higher quality direct from satellite option - at the end of the day it is up to what the client wants...and is prepared to put up with - ie a large dish and subscription free, or a lower quality subscription rebroadcast / internet service


But until these channels actually move to the new satellite they could return which is why I thought just rebooting the box may do it. I got the impression that they just lost these channels , not in 2011, so it has nothing to do with that change. Could it just be at this time of the year when the sun moves directly behind the satellites the suns energy swamps the weaker signals? If so channels should return by themselves.


----------



## Pazcat

sat said:


> . And even if 2E is unavailable, then we can still get BBC1HD, BBC2HD, ITV1HD, C4HD and fives from 2F on a 1m dish.


Does that mean that regardless of what changes in the next couple of months you can still get those channels without a dish upgrade or it's still subject to change?



sat said:


> Re Al Jaz: it is thought that they will be having a card change and a dedicated box later this year / early next year, at least in time for the new football seasons. Maybe their cards will work in other boxes, we will not know until it happens. Still it is the best package for live football.


Would their cards work on the card slot on a TV now?

Also if a bigger dish is needed how hard is the installation, I mean I wouldn't feel comfortable with a big dish on the roof and all the wind we get.
What is required for it to be mounted on the ground?
Cement? Dirt? A clear view which direction?
And does the installation cost more to do it this way?


----------



## tommy.irene

chris&vicky said:


> But until these channels actually move to the new satellite they could return which is why I thought just rebooting the box may do it. I got the impression that they just lost these channels , not in 2011, so it has nothing to do with that change. Could it just be at this time of the year when the sun moves directly behind the satellites the suns energy swamps the weaker signals? If so channels should return by themselves.


We have had no BBC or ITV for over 9 months now and looking at the footprint of the new sat we wont be getting them back..


----------



## David1979

chris&vicky said:


> But NTV is brilliant! You get all the premium channels and every premier league match live on Al Jazeera sport. The quality is fantastic , much much better than Filmon!


Is there a website I can check this out?


----------



## tommy.irene

David1979 said:


> Is there a website I can check this out?


viewtelly.com .. freetvall.com


----------



## Pazcat

David1979 said:


> Is there a website I can check this out?


The link was a few pages back, ntv.mx I think.


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> But until these channels actually move to the new satellite they could return which is why I thought just rebooting the box may do it. I got the impression that they just lost these channels , not in 2011, so it has nothing to do with that change.


The issue is the size of dish people currently have.
The channels may not be available on their current dish, that the channel have been available on for previous years, but may be on a larger dish.



chris&vicky said:


> Could it just be at this time of the year when the sun moves directly behind the satellites the suns energy swamps the weaker signals? If so channels should return by themselves.


That would only affect the signals for about 30 minutes max, when the sun is directly behind the satellites (mid morning).


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Does that mean that regardless of what changes in the next couple of months you can still get those channels without a dish upgrade or it's still subject to change?


If you can currently receive Channel Five on your current dish, then you should be able to receive BBC1HD, ITV1HD, ITV1, C4HD, 4seven... 
These have been available on 2F, the first new satellite, which is available on a min of a 1m dish
So if you do lose BBC1, ITV1 C4 when they move to 2E, then these channels should still be available from 2F!
Although you may need a "non sky box" to access them, as you cannot input their details into "other channels"




Pazcat said:


> Would their cards work on the card slot on a TV now?


If the card slot on the TV is compatible with the encryption used.
Some TVs may need a separate CAM / card reader to read the encryption.



Pazcat said:


> Also if a bigger dish is needed how hard is the installation, I mean I wouldn't feel comfortable with a big dish on the roof and all the wind we get.
> What is required for it to be mounted on the ground?
> Cement? Dirt? A clear view which direction?
> And does the installation cost more to do it this way?


Common sense needs to apply.
Ideally the dish needs to be installed on a flat surface, and with as much shelter from the wind.
A concrete base is the best way to install the dish on the ground, as it is on the roof also, but you never drill into the roof. 
If the dish is exposed to the wind, sometime steel cables may be required to provide that little bit extra tension, just in case.

Yes the dish needs to be installed in a location with a clear line of sight to where the satellites area.
And at this time of year, you can use the suns position at about 11-1130am for that direction. Anywhere at that time that is not in shade is good. In shade means that the area is not good as the signals will be blocked by something


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> BBC ITVs changed satellites from 2D to 1N in Dec 2011. There are reception differences between these satellites, but depending where you are on the islands you can get them on a min of 1.8m dish.
> 
> Now as 1N is only temporary move when they move again to 2E reception will change again.
> 
> Most "loss of channels" is simply down to the dishes being used being too small, and peoples unwillingness to upgrade to a larger dish to receive their subscription free tv. This is something we are now seeing in the south of Spain, where before people used to be able to receive channels on a 1.25m dish, but now it looks like they may need 1.8s and 2,.4s...but don't want the big dishes, and turning to internet TV, even though the image quality is better via satellite, and there are no monthly charges for bbc itv c4 and fives via satellite (think that these new satellites are designed for 15 years use - so tot up what a dish costs to install vs all the monthly charges for the next 15 years!) , unlike some IPTV services charging from 10€ per month. We saw this in the costa blanca, where people could either install 1.8s and 2,.4, or go for a lower quality subscription rebroadcast system - as opposed to the free higher quality direct from satellite option - at the end of the day it is up to what the client wants...and is prepared to put up with - ie a large dish and subscription free, or a lower quality subscription rebroadcast / internet service


You say that satellites have a life of 15 years but as you also say BBC ITV moved in 2011 so surely upgrading to a bigger dish in 2011 may not have been a good move if you may then need to upgrade to a dish the size of Jodrell Bank for the move to 2E?

You are also comparing the sub for IPTV to the cost of the dish upgrade but the IPTV sub's cover channels that are pay channels on sky for which sky would be charging probably 4x the IPTV sub's, not really a fair comparison.


----------



## tommy.irene

Sat Dish 1.8 and 2.4 are not allowed on our roof because of wind and i dont make the rules in our apartment block.. I get good internet TV and nearly all the Bars here changed to internet TV..


----------



## tommy.irene

No one knows what will happen with the new Sat.... we will find out around December when things have settled.. and there is no more movement of channels..


----------



## chris&vicky

tommy.irene said:


> No one knows what will happen with the new Sat.... we will find out around December when things have settled.. and there is no more movement of channels..


Agreed but if you don't get BBC ITV etc now it's very unlikely that you will get it when the channels move unless you get a much bigger dish, and no point doing that until they have moved.

I am a little confused why you were asking me about the 15€ sub? It is internet TV. I posted the link. I still think it is good value if you want the sport and premium movies, if all you want is BBC and ITV then it is probably not as they are free on filmon or just get VPN and watch on bbci player etc. 

I am still not convinced in paying out for bigger and bigger dishes just for bbc & itv though, but it's a matter of choice, how much you want to pay for the quality and convienence.


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> You say that satellites have a life of 15 years but as you also say BBC ITV moved in 2011 so surely upgrading to a bigger dish in 2011 may not have been a good move if you may then need to upgrade to a dish the size of Jodrell Bank for the move to 2E?


As I have said before, it all depends where you are in Spain, so it is hard to generalise as reception varies so much across Spain.

The move in 2011 from 2D to 1N meant in some areas channels (Costa Blanca) that needed a 2.4m dishes (and even then not all channels were available 24/7!) were / are now available on a 1m dish.

But in some fringe areas, like canaries, this change from 2D to 1N meant a larger dish was required.

But then it has always been known that 1N was only a temporary satellite for UK TV, until the new "2"'s were ready...so yes unless people were desperate, it may have been a bad move to get a larger dish, given the move was only temporary - but then I am sure some installers "forgot" to mention this to their clients! Maybe those who took the risk, and get a large dish can now also get 2F signals...so it was a good risk to take (there are reception reports of 2m+ dishes working fine with 2F)



chris&vicky said:


> You are also comparing the sub for IPTV to the cost of the dish upgrade but the IPTV sub's cover channels that are pay channels on sky for which sky would be charging probably 4x the IPTV sub's, not really a fair comparison.


Some IPTV subs cover FTA only - these I have seen range from 10 euros per month to over 20 euros a month. So even at 10e per month for 15 years that can still work out cheaper than a 2.4m dish.

But yes, some cover FTA and also Sky pay channels, that's it the temptation to move to them...(assuming the data centres in the UK don't get closed down given the recent legal happenings - ie EU laws on retransmission without permission, tvcatchup having to remove live streams for many channels etc) 




tommy.irene said:


> I get good internet TV and nearly all the Bars here changed to internet TV..


Must be a pain if a bar with direct from satellite gets cheers after a goal, and then 30 seconds later the internet tv bars cheer! 
But then I have been watching a internet stream and it was AHEAD of Spanish TV by abut 15 seconds! Go figure!



tommy.irene said:


> Sat Dish 1.8 and 2.4 are not allowed on our roof because of wind


If they are installed correctly, then there should be no problems. I have installed many, on roofs, and exposed , and touch wood, all are still standing and working, even after many days of 100kph winds, and our tornado last year !
But the ones I have seen damages in winds have been due to items flying into the dishes, not dish installation failures.


----------



## tommy.irene

sat said:


> As I have said many times, it all depends where you are in Spain.
> 
> The move in 2011 from 2D to 1N meant in some areas channels that needed a 2.4m dish (and even then not all channels were available 24/7!) were / are available on a 1m dish.
> 
> But in some fringe areas, like canaries, this change from 2D to 1N meant a larger dish was required.
> 
> But then it has always been known that 1N was only a temporary satellite for UK TV, until the new "2"'s were ready...so yes unless people were desperate, it may have been a bad move to get a larger dish, given the move was only temporary - but then I am sure some installers "forgot" to mention this to their clients!
> 
> 
> 
> Some IPTV subs cover FTA only - these I have seen range from 10 euros per month to over 20 euros a month. So even at 10e per month for 15 years that can still work out cheaper than a 2.4m dish.
> 
> But yes, some cover FTA and also Sky pay channels, that's it the temptation to move to them...
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a pain if a bar with direct from satellite gets cheers after a goal, and then 30 seconds later the internet tv bars cheer!


Most Bars Cant get the sports of sky sat now... you should try living here..


----------



## sat

tommy.irene said:


> Most Bars Cant get the sports of sky sat now...


Are you sure?
Since Sky Sports HD are on the Astra 2A south beam, a nice and generous beam for expats Spain and the Canaries, then their reception in the canaries should be easy, especially on a 1.25m dish.

And even after the most recent moves, BT Sport has moved to a 2F Pan European beam, and this beam is stronger in the Canary Islands than when they were on their previous Eutelsat satellite!

If they are unable to receive the channels on Astra 2A south beam, then they have very poor installers there!


----------



## tommy.irene

sat said:


> Are you sure?
> Since Sky Sports HD are on the Astra 2A south beam, a nice and generous beam for expats Spain and the Canaries, then their reception in the canaries should be easy, especially on a 1.25m dish.
> 
> And even after the most recent moves, BT Sport has moved to a 2F Pan European beam, and this beam is stronger in the Canary Islands than when they were on their previous Eutelsat satellite!
> 
> If they are unable to receive the channels on Astra 2A south beam, then they have very poor installers there!


We have been told that when the change over finishes we MIGHT get BBCHD and ITVHD..we will wait and see..


----------



## chris&vicky

tommy.irene said:


> Most Bars Cant get the sports of sky sat now... you should try living here..


Most bars don't go for sky sports because sky charge so much and there are cheaper options.


----------



## tommy.irene

chris&vicky said:


> Most bars don't go for sky sports because sky charge so much and there are cheaper options.


Most Bars are empty here ..because people go all incluisve..that has done the harm to Bars and Cafes..


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> Some IPTV subs cover FTA only - these I have seen range from 10 euros per month to over 20 euros a month. So even at 10e per month for 15 years that can still work out cheaper than a 2.4m dish.
> 
> But yes, some cover FTA and also Sky pay channels, that's it the temptation to move to them...(assuming the data centres in the UK don't get closed down given the recent legal happenings - ie EU laws on retransmission without permission, tvcatchup having to remove live streams for many channels etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a pain if a bar with direct from satellite gets cheers after a goal, and then 30 seconds later the internet tv bars cheer!
> But then I have been watching a internet stream and it was AHEAD of Spanish TV by abut 15 seconds! Go figure!


There really is no need to pay to watch free channels on the internet, there are so many websites you can use like Filmon . Personally I don't really like Filmon because I get ads at the top and bottom of the picture. I am not trying to plug NTV, nor have any financial interest  but I did notice today that if you only want to watch free channels there is no sub, it is free, the 14.49€ is only for the package including all the premium sports and movies. It is a far superior picture to Filmon and no ads.

And is anything really live on Sky? I was watching football on Sky when a friend texted me about a goal that I had not even seen yet, it arrived 30 seconds later. He was listening to it on the radio and even had time to text me about it before I saw it!


----------



## tommy.irene

Watch UK IPTV Internet TV Set Top Box For British Terrestrial Channels .. Is another Free UKTV site.. go to the free TV bit..click on BBC or ITV..Its FREE..


----------



## sat

tommy.irene said:


> Watch UK IPTV Internet TV Set Top Box For British Terrestrial Channels .. Is another Free UKTV site.. go to the free TV bit..click on BBC or ITV..Its FREE..


It is simply using filmon (affiliate) as their free tv source - so no real difference to using the actual filmon site.
Although sometime, even if the site has been down, the affiliate streams are still working.
I have been using them for a while on my site also...so it is nothing new.. Online UK TV in Spain. Free Online TV Streaming. Free UK Internet TV. Online TV Channels. Satellite TV Systems. Costa Blanca. Spain.


----------



## tommy.irene

Free Sky Sports.. Sky Sports 1 Live Stream | Sky Sports 1 Live Streaming


----------



## Pazcat

I would rate cricfree as medium OK.

It's a last resort option to watch a match but I wouldn't rely on it to watch in the same way you might watch skysports on the TV.
If nothing else is working then I'll use it to watch premier league but it's a flash player and quality is variable plus the stream goes down a number of times per match because the PL has a task force who are constantly shutting down the streams but they get replaced as soon as possible and is sorted by refreshing the page but you then get a different feed.

If like me you are only interested in the one game per week or maybe a couple the flash streams are the easiest way to go about it but I prefer a more stable feed.

Sopcast used to be the best imo but the powers that be have got to that too now so torrent stream seems to be the new choice of the streamers.

All perfectly illegal mind you but then I imagine those charging for Sky via VPNs are as well.


----------



## Pazcat

Any updates since the sat has been on the move?

Have they started testing it yet?


----------



## chris&vicky

Pazcat said:


> Any updates since the sat has been on the move?
> 
> Have they started testing it yet?


Astra 2e is currently at 31.6E. It should arrive at it's final location Friday AM. Testing phase is unknown. On track for mid February change over.


----------



## David1979

I've taken the plunge and went for Movistar TV and got rid of Sky. It's excellent.


----------



## tommy.irene

sky have a new sports code for the summer sports.... 12555 v 22.000 5/6 ..


----------



## tommy.irene

Sky Movies Thriller Live Stream, Sky Movies Thriller Live Streaming, Sky Movies Thriller Live, Watch Sky Movies Thriller Online, Sky Movies Thriller Stream,Sky Movies Thriller Online, Sky Sports Streams, Sky Movies Thriller Free Stream, Cricfree.tv


----------



## JaneyO

chris&vicky said:


> There really is no need to pay to watch free channels on the internet, there are so many websites you can use like Filmon . Personally I don't really like Filmon because I get ads at the top and bottom of the picture. I am not trying to plug NTV, nor have any financial interest  but I did notice today that if you only want to watch free channels there is no sub, it is free, the 14.49€ is only for the package including all the premium sports and movies. It is a far superior picture to Filmon and no ads.
> 
> And is anything really live on Sky? I was watching football on Sky when a friend texted me about a goal that I had not even seen yet, it arrived 30 seconds later. He was listening to it on the radio and even had time to text me about it before I saw it!


What is NTV? I tried a google search but got a lot of weird stuff. Am looking for a way round this satellite problem, looked at filmon, didn't like it much, and astra2, is NTV another provider?


----------



## sat

NTV is a subscription IPTV provider. You need either XBMC or a mag250 box


----------



## mrypg9

Assuming we'll lose Sky mid-February which I doubt as we've been told for the past twelve months at least that our screens will go blank....is there a dedicated football only channel we can buy into , with Premier League, La Liga, Bundesliga and Serie A matches? We could get these via a paid-for Czech satellite, UPC, when we were in Prague.
Apart from losing BBC 4 with the excellent Saturday night Scandinavian/French/Belgian series and the football, we're quite happy with Spanish tv. But we would like to keep those and our internet signal isn't good here.


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> Assuming we'll lose Sky mid-February which I doubt as we've been told for the past twelve months at least that our screens will go blank....is there a dedicated football only channel we can buy into , with Premier League, La Liga, Bundesliga and Serie A matches? We could get these via a paid-for Czech satellite, UPC, when we were in Prague.


Yes, you can get international football from Canal+. I think you have to subscribe to la Liga separately but there is probably some sort of package.

Canal+ es Fútbol Internacional en la casa del fútbol


----------



## sat

and BeIn sports formally Al Jazeera Sport have many leagues available...and claim to be the best sports network in the world...
I would have agreed until the FA forced them to take off all but 1 3pm Saturday PL kick offs...until BeIn got their cards and boxes sorted out...


----------



## sat

tommy.irene said:


> sky have a new sports code for the summer sports.... 12555 v 22.000 5/6 ..


Are you sure?
There are no sky channels on that frequency
There are many free to air channels on there, but non of the sky, and non of the sky sports channels.

Unless you mean the BBC Red Button 2 temporary feed / stream for the winter Olympics...9bit too early for summer sports me thinks!)
(BBC is nothing to do with sky!)
This is already on the freesat channel list, and will hopefully be on sky boxes (perhaps under the same red button as red button 1)


----------



## Pazcat

Well, unless you absolutely need the convenience of a set top box or are mad about definition I stream all my football from a website starting with "W" and ending in "ziwig". They have practically every match of all leagues and all sports, of course this is PC based but you can hook it up to the telly. Works fine for me.

Likewise filmon is perfect for bbc, I don't get why people are against using it I have had no problems at all.


----------



## tommy.irene

sat said:


> Are you sure?
> There are no sky channels on that frequency
> There are many free to air channels on there, but non of the sky, and non of the sky sports channels.
> 
> Unless you mean the BBC Red Button 2 temporary feed / stream for the winter Olympics...9bit too early for summer sports me thinks!)
> (BBC is nothing to do with sky!)
> This is already on the freesat channel list, and will hopefully be on sky boxes (perhaps under the same red button as red button 1)


This is aready on Sky boxes getting ready for the winter sports..Im glad as we lost BBC here in Gran Canaria and have been told that we will get BBC HD and ITV HD channels..


----------



## sat

tommy.irene said:


> This is aready on Sky boxes getting ready for the winter sports..Im glad as we lost BBC here in Gran Canaria


It is on some sky boxes, it has not appeared on any of mine yet...

And it is on a the 2F European beam, which will have better reception than the Uk beam which carries some BBCHD channels, and C4 and the fives.



tommy.irene said:


> and have been told that we will get BBC HD and ITV HD channels..


Assuming your dish can receive the new Astra 2E satellite signals...which if you use Astra 2F and reception of channel five as a comparison, may not be looking too good for you...hopefully only several days to wait until 2Es reception can be mapped out...


----------



## Megsmum

mrypg9 said:


> Assuming we'll lose Sky mid-February which I doubt as we've been told for the past twelve months at least that our screens will go blank....is there a dedicated football only channel we can buy into , with Premier League, La Liga, Bundesliga and Serie A matches? We could get these via a paid-for Czech satellite, UPC, when we were in Prague.
> Apart from losing BBC 4 with the excellent Saturday night Scandinavian/French/Belgian series and the football, we're quite happy with Spanish tv. But we would like to keep those and our internet signal isn't good here.





Alcalaina said:


> Yes, you can get international football from Canal+. I think you have to subscribe to la Liga separately but there is probably some sort of package.
> 
> Canal+ es Fútbol Internacional en la casa del fútbol


Thanks these are our choices too mrypg9 saved info to file xxx


----------



## tommy.irene

sat said:


> It is on some sky boxes, it has not appeared on any of mine yet...


I had to add it myself


----------



## sat

tommy.irene said:


> I had to add it myself


In that case it is not actually on a sky box.

Someone elsewhere has said he has it in his sky channel list - but he has yet to provide any evidence of channel number for this...

It may be that it will be accessed as you do with the RB1 stream, via the red button on a BBC channel...

Doubtful it will get an actual channel number on Sky...but it has on Freesat boxes.

Still under a week to go....


----------



## baldilocks

Just had this from a friend:

BBC, ITV, Sky, Astra 2E satellite in Spain & Portugal: News

Don't know how relevant it is.


----------



## littlecritterz

I bought a preloaded internet box from a UK seller, it cost me a total of £120 (including delivery). It is fully loaded with XBMC (which has loads of add on channels etc)and I can watch all UK channels live, I have a wide choice of movies to watch (and they are much newer releases than Sky offer) and there are also live and pre recorded sports channels..including sky sports channels (although I dont watch sports so have never tried them). I can also watch a lot of catch up tv. I have been watching tv this way for around 4 months and not had any problems and the picture quality is very good. I do not pay any monthly subscription costs. I would never go back to Sky tv now.


----------



## sat

For many people with a HD TV many of these internet TV solutions can be a step down, as they simply do not offer the full hd image quality on live TV moment, only satellite can. And when you have been used to HD images and compare it to the quality of some of the free streaming, which in many cases are even less quality than standard definition, you can really notice the difference. If you can get satellite signals, then it still offers the best quality, but internet tv may be the only solution for some who cannot receive a satellite signal. 

Did a test on some of the adladen free football streams today - it was like watching an atari games console the image quality was so poor...you could just make out the players, but it was a spot the ball competition at times... 

And yes 2E is in position, and everyone is waiting for the first frequencies to be fired up, as that will be the first sign of any channel movement....

although some internet tv sellers have said that channels have moved to the new satellite already...goes to show the amount of BS there is coming from them...


----------



## littlecritterz

Yes some of the streams can be a lower quality picture than HD. I have a HD tv and was used to HD quality. some of the streams (particularly movies) tend to be uploaded in HD or DVD format so quality is better on those streams. Obviously satellite tv will be less likely to buffer or have picture quality degradation, however for the savings I make by not paying a subscription each month more than compensates for watching tv in SD rather than HD. I have a quad core box which does give better quality pictures than the previous dual core box I had. The picture quality on that was terrible. I understand why people pay subscriptions for satellite but dont understand why they pay for internet tv when you get everything for free on the internet boxes anyway.


----------



## Pazcat

The point is though beggars can't be choosers and as long as you get reasonable internet there is no need to complain you can't find anything you want or free in acceptable quality.
Yes quality is always going to be down on a satellite feed but so what? If it's important enough it's not a problem.

The "adladen" streams you tested are fine if that's all you have. The ads go away when you use full screen so aren't an issue but I agree quality can be poor which is why you want to avoid the flash streams if you can.

Spend 10 minutes and download the "Ace Stream" or "sopcast" software and watch a real stream, no ad's and probably the highest quality you will find on the net.
If you watch a bloozeed stream and the quality still isn't good enough then frankly that's just being difficult.

So like I said, if you lose your sky and can't afford to upgrade your dish and don't feel like paying a 3rd party for an internet subscription then you still have options.

You would think money saved would be enough of a reason, even 15 quid a month for an IP service ads up.


----------



## Swerve

I think we should all just wait and see what happens as there is a lot of scaremongering by companies that want to sell you new stuff before we know what we can actually get. . If we loose the channels then I'll be doing a lot more reading. And my world won't end.


----------



## Aron

Swerve said:


> I think we should all just wait and see what happens as there is a lot of scaremongering by companies that want to sell you new stuff before we know what we can actually get. . If we loose the channels then I'll be doing a lot more reading. And my world won't end.


As Groucho Marx said, television is very educational, if someone switches it on, I go in the other room and read a book.


----------



## sat

Some Sky pay channels moved to the new satellite early this morning. 
And in fact, rather than worse reception, many of these channels have better reception in most of Spain.
Channel include Sky Movies, Sky HD, and Sky News HD.

And on Thursday morning, BBC channels will finally be moving to their new satellite..and then we can start to map out its reception in Spain...


----------



## Swerve

This may be of interest 

ASTRA 2A CHANNELS MOVED TO ASTRA 2E
The migration of channels to the new Astra 2E European beam began last night at 2am. The first to be switched were those on the near-end-of-life 2A satellite. Reports across Europe indicate much improved reception in Spain, The Canaries and Italy. The losers appear to be eastern Europe, Romania, SE Germany, Cyprus, northern Finland and the eastern Mediterranean. An unexpected bonus is that the default transponder 11778, which all Sky boxes measure when a "signal test" is carried out, is much stronger in Spain. This means an end to special measures to enter an alternative transponder, and episodes of "no signal" after a power cut, common in Costa Blanca and Madrid. Expect more changes tonight and over coming nights. Sky viewers in The Canaries will soon be able to receive channels which were lost when transmissions moved to Astra 1N. Astra 2E has a special side lobe covering the islands.
Notable is the fact that Sky paid-for channels, including ITV 2 HD, ITV 3 HD and ITV 4 HD, are stronger in Spain than before, putting to an end the rumour started by IPTV sellers that "Sky will be lost in all of Spain".
You still need a subscription and a Sky box to view ITV 2,3,4 HD, as before. ITV ONE HD will be on the UK spot beam, yet to be activated, as will all other BBC & ITV services.
A provisional list of channels moved last night:
MTV Live HD, Lifetime HD, Sky Sports 2/1/3/4 in Pubs
Sky Movies Box Office, Disney XD UK HD, Animal Planet Europe HD
ITV 2/3/4 HD
Sky Movies Action & Adventure, Sky Movies Comedy, Sky Movies Sci-Fi & Horror, Sky Select UK, Sky Disney, Sky Movies Family, Sky Movies Premiere/Sky Anytime, Sky Movies Premiere
Sky Movies Crime & Thriller, Sky Movies Drama & Romance, Sky Movies 007, British Eurosport HD
Fox UK HD, Sky Arts 2 HD, British Eurosport 2 HD
Sky Atlantic HD UK +1, Sky Movies Family HD, Sky Movies Premiere HD, Sky Movies Crime & Thriller HD
Sky Movies Select HD, Universal Channel UK, Sky On Demand HD 3
Dave UK HD, Alibi HD, E! UK HD, Sky 3DTV, Sky Arts 1 HD, Sky News HD


----------



## baldilocks

Swerve said:


> This may be of interest
> 
> ASTRA 2A CHANNELS MOVED TO ASTRA 2E
> The migration of channels to the new Astra 2E European beam began last night at 2am. The first to be switched were those on the near-end-of-life 2A satellite. Reports across Europe indicate much improved reception in Spain, The Canaries and Italy. The losers appear to be eastern Europe, Romania, SE Germany, Cyprus, northern Finland and the eastern Mediterranean. An unexpected bonus is that the default transponder 11778, which all Sky boxes measure when a "signal test" is carried out, is much stronger in Spain. This means an end to special measures to enter an alternative transponder, and episodes of "no signal" after a power cut, common in Costa Blanca and Madrid. Expect more changes tonight and over coming nights. Sky viewers in The Canaries will soon be able to receive channels which were lost when transmissions moved to Astra 1N. Astra 2E has a special side lobe covering the islands.
> Notable is the fact that Sky paid-for channels, including ITV 2 HD, ITV 3 HD and ITV 4 HD, are stronger in Spain than before, putting to an end the rumour started by IPTV sellers that "Sky will be lost in all of Spain".
> You still need a subscription and a Sky box to view ITV 2,3,4 HD, as before. ITV ONE HD will be on the UK spot beam, yet to be activated, as will all other BBC & ITV services.
> A provisional list of channels moved last night:
> MTV Live HD, Lifetime HD, Sky Sports 2/1/3/4 in Pubs
> Sky Movies Box Office, Disney XD UK HD, Animal Planet Europe HD
> ITV 2/3/4 HD
> Sky Movies Action & Adventure, Sky Movies Comedy, Sky Movies Sci-Fi & Horror, Sky Select UK, Sky Disney, Sky Movies Family, Sky Movies Premiere/Sky Anytime, Sky Movies Premiere
> Sky Movies Crime & Thriller, Sky Movies Drama & Romance, Sky Movies 007, British Eurosport HD
> Fox UK HD, Sky Arts 2 HD, British Eurosport 2 HD
> Sky Atlantic HD UK +1, Sky Movies Family HD, Sky Movies Premiere HD, Sky Movies Crime & Thriller HD
> Sky Movies Select HD, Universal Channel UK, Sky On Demand HD 3
> Dave UK HD, Alibi HD, E! UK HD, Sky 3DTV, Sky Arts 1 HD, Sky News HD


We aren't *all* interested in Sky, what about the FreeSat stuff? BBC1, 2 and subsidiaries, ITV, 4, CBS, etc.???


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> We aren't *all* interested in Sky, what about the FreeSat stuff? BBC1, 2 and subsidiaries, ITV, 4, CBS, etc.???


see sat's post #152 on this thread


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> see sat's post #152 on this thread


Sorry, when I opened new post on this thread it went straight to 153 and I assumed, incorrectly, that this was my first unread-post as it usually is.


----------



## sat

Although the BBC have said when they will move, other broadcasters have not.

For all we know ITVs or C4s may move tonight!

(I am going to do a shameless plug now!)

My Blog has much more information as to what is happening...including all the frequencies and channels that moved this morning, the bbc statement on the move, some thoughts, and more...

The Sat and PC Guy Blog - Latest News and Reception Help and Advice


and I shall credit skyinmadrid.com for the copy and paste job Swerve did...


----------



## rewdan

fingers crossed for thursday


----------



## Swerve

Thanks sat lmao


----------



## tommy.irene

We got Sky News and Pick TV and Sky Sports Back on a small dish here in the Canaries..


----------



## tommy.irene

If i buy a HD freesat box will i be able to get BBC and ITV HD on it..


----------



## passiflora

*Satellite/tv*

The new satellite is being switched on TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Aron

passiflora said:


> The new satellite is being switched on TONIGHT!!!!


The new satellite has already been broadcasting over the past two days. Tonight the BBC are transferring to the new satellite.


----------



## sat

tommy.irene said:


> If i buy a HD freesat box will i be able to get BBC and ITV HD on it..


If your dish is big enough for where you are to receive the 2E uk beam signals, yes.


----------



## Aron

sat said:


> If your dish is big enough for where you are to receive the 2E uk beam signals, yes.


But big isn't always beautiful!


----------



## passiflora

Apparently, there is a way round it if you can't receive the signal any more. (and you have a big one)


----------



## mrypg9

passiflora said:


> Apparently, there is a way round it if you can't receive the signal any more. (and you have a big one)


No comment


----------



## thrax

mrypg9 said:


> No comment


No, please, comment. I insist. I really do....


----------



## mrypg9

thrax said:


> No, please, comment. I insist. I really do....


Well, I guess sometimes size does matter....

Wake up this morning to find we've lost all BBC channels, Sky all OK.
So we're listening to Radio 4 on IPad and will watch BBC on filmontv also on IPads or laptop.


----------



## thrax

All BBC channels have gone plus cbeebies and all Disney channels, and we are having trouble explaining this to the boy who loves Disney...


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I guess sometimes size does matter....
> 
> Wake up this morning to find we've lost all BBC channels, Sky all OK.
> So we're listening to Radio 4 on IPad and will watch BBC on filmontv also on IPads or laptop.


from sat's website - he's compiling data Astra 2E Spain. Astra 2E Satellite. Astra 2E footprint. Astra 2E reception in Spain. Astra 2E Signal Map. Astra 2E UK TV in Spain. Astra 2E Costa Del Sol. Astra 2E Andalucia. Astra 2E Barcelona. Astra 2E Portugal. Astra 2E Algarve. Astra 2E Costa Bla

maybe you could email him your details?


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> from sat's website - he's compiling data Astra 2E Spain. Astra 2E Satellite. Astra 2E footprint. Astra 2E reception in Spain. Astra 2E Signal Map. Astra 2E UK TV in Spain. Astra 2E Costa Del Sol. Astra 2E Andalucia. Astra 2E Barcelona. Astra 2E Portugal. Astra 2E Algarve. Astra 2E Costa Bla
> 
> maybe you could email him your details?


Yes, I'll do that.
Tbh, this may force us to consider whether it's worth forking out £52 a month as we don't often watch Sky other than BBC apart from the Sport channels. 
More money available for buying books...


----------



## gus-lopez

Yep. all my bbc have gone although c4 is still there & itv 1 hd, although I don't think they've moved yet.


----------



## sat

ITVs and C4s have not yet moved.

Some areas (the south of Spain) have lost BBCs on their current dishes.
Some reports of a 1.8m dish in the Malaga area just about receiving BBC channels.

In my service area, it looks like maybe no change - a minimum of a 1m dish gets the BBC channels fine.


----------



## baldilocks

SWMBO has just checked and no beeb.

So what are the options? What is the best (quality versus price) choice for those of us with limited means. The large (prob 1m) paella dish on the back of the house, is it now just a useless ornament? Filmon is a possibility but after the satellite, it is a bit lacking.

Answers please, on a postcard....


----------



## tommy.irene

*Latest Spain UKTV News*

BBC, ITV, Sky, Astra 2E satellite in Spain & Portugal: News


----------



## gus-lopez

sat said:


> ITVs and C4s have not yet moved.
> 
> Some areas (the south of Spain) have lost BBCs on their current dishes.
> Some reports of a 1.8m dish in the Malaga area just about receiving BBC channels.
> 
> In my service area, it looks like maybe no change - a minimum of a 1m dish gets the BBC channels fine.


Thing is,I've got all the programme info at the bottom of the screen ? I thought that was lost as well.
'Jaws' up the road ,just north of Totana has BBc on a 1.35 & in the other direction around Huercal-Overa & Urcal they have it on 1.8's


----------



## tommy.irene

News
Updated Thursday, 6th February, 2014
FEB
6BBC GONE, ITV AND C4 NEXT
ITV and Channel Four are still broadcasting from the old satellite Astra 1N. These remaining free to air services are likely to be migrated to the UK spot beam tonight. If you have already lost the BBC, you will also lose all ITV variants and regions, and the Channel Four group.
The channels which are likely to be switched tonight include: ITV ONE (all regions), CITV, ITV 2, ITV2+1, ITV 3, ITV3+1, ITV 4, Channel Four (all regions), Film Four, Film Four+1, E4, More 4.
The loss of BBC, ITV and C4 will affect Freesat and Sky boxes equally. People often ask if subscribing to Sky will bring them back. Sadly, it won't.


----------



## snikpoh

I really don't think we need yet another thread on this topic.

I know it's really hot for some of you who don't watch Spanish TV or perhaps prefer UK TV, but we really do NOT need yet another thread.

I will check with my other mods.


----------



## tarot650

snikpoh said:


> I really don't think we need yet another thread on this topic.
> 
> I know it's really hot for some of you who don't watch Spanish TV or perhaps prefer UK TV, but we really do NOT need yet another thread.
> 
> I will check with my other mods.


Sick to death of hearing about bloody channel losses.It's not the end of the world.It seems like every man and his dog have jumped on this topic on facebook.We have got more sattelite engineers then you can sling a cat at.god one can only imiagine if people lost everything.There is nothing wrong with Spanish TV.


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> I really don't think we need yet another thread on this topic.
> 
> I know it's really hot for some of you who don't watch Spanish TV or perhaps prefer UK TV, but we really do NOT need yet another thread.
> 
> I will check with my other mods.


I've merged them

feel free to merge any others which are posted 

or better yet ..... will all members PLEASE keep any more comments on this topic to THIS thread!


----------



## tarot650

Nothing wrong with Spanish TV.If it's good enough for the Spaniards it's good enough for me.


----------



## Aron

soulboy said:


> Nothing wrong with Spanish TV.If it's good enough for the Spaniards it's good enough for me.


I came to Spain to enjoy what this beautiful country has to offer and enjoy. UK TV is a long way down my list, though I appreciate that some people need it in their lives.

Today it is sunny and warm, what could be better.


----------



## snikpoh

soulboy said:


> Sick to death of hearing about bloody channel losses.It's not the end of the world.It seems like every man and his dog have jumped on this topic on facebook.We have got more sattelite engineers then you can sling a cat at.god one can only imiagine if people lost everything.There is nothing wrong with Spanish TV.



Well .... I wouldn't go that far. Their soaps are dire :bored:

Can you believe it, we have 27 degrees today and the wind has completely gone.


----------



## tommy.irene

Could someone tell me were the other thread is about losing BBC tv


----------



## extranjero

soulboy said:


> Nothing wrong with Spanish TV.If it's good enough for the Spaniards it's good enough for me.


Spanish TV is full of rubbish game shows, sit coms and very long advert breaks.
There seems to be a superior attitude from some folks, saying they never watch soaps, or they didn't come here for UK TV. Nor did most people, but when on one's own it is company and entertainment;if you don't like soaps there are plenty of excellent documentaries etc;I'm sure to most people it is a small, but important part of their life in Spain, along with many other interests, and it's time the condescending attitude was dropped!


----------



## snikpoh

tommy.irene said:


> Could someone tell me were the other thread is about losing BBC tv


Yep - we removed it (merged it).

We do NOT need mutiple threads on the same topic especially when they are still active!

Please don't start any more.


----------



## Chopera

soulboy said:


> Nothing wrong with Spanish TV.If it's good enough for the Spaniards it's good enough for me.


Except it's not good enough for the Spaniards. Those who watch it complain about it. The rest ignore it. Most of the channels broadcast imported TV, or Spanish versions of imported TV. In the last 10 years I can think of only a handful of Spanish TV programs that I'd consider to be both original and good.


----------



## mrypg9

extranjero said:


> Spanish TV is full of rubbish game shows, sit coms and very long advert breaks.
> There seems to be a superior attitude from some folks, saying they never watch soaps, or they didn't come here for UK TV. Nor did most people, but when on one's own it is company and entertainment;if you don't like soaps there are plenty of excellent documentaries etc;I'm sure to most people it is a small, but important part of their life in Spain, along with many other interests, and it's time the condescending attitude was dropped!


I don't watch soaps and I'm happy, on the whole, to do without tv of any kind. Nothing condescending about that. It's how I feel. I would be a tad put out if I couldn't watch Premier League football, though. Fortunately our Sky signal seems stronger than ever but it means we get channels of tripe and no BBC 2 or 4. 
Yes, tv does play a vital role if you're very elderly, lonely or housebound for medical reasons. But we seem to forget that there was for some of us a time and a life before tv, the internet, mobile phones and all these other admittedly useful devices.
The Groucho Marx comment thrax posted ..'tv is very educational. When someone switches the set on, I go into another room and read a book' is funny but a bit facile. TV can be very educational. As you say, loads of documentaries -I'll miss the Great War Paxman series and the excellent BBC 2 and 4 docs, as well as the Saturday night foreign crime thrillers. Very kind of the BBC to allow us immigrants to finish watching the last two parts of 'The Bridge' on Saturday..although that was getting a bit far-fetched.
Losing a few tv channels is really a very minor inconvenience for most immigrants, though, isn't it? And I get good reception on my IPad via filmon and with earphones it means OH and I can watch different channels with our respective IPads.


----------



## baldilocks

SWMBO and her mother like to watch things like CBS Drama, etc will she have lost those as well?

What are the best alternatives for BBC ITV etc. I did ask back in post 175 (I think it was) but didn't get an answere


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> SWMBO and her mother like to watch things like CBS Drama, etc will she have lost those as well?
> 
> What are the best alternatives for BBC ITV etc. I did ask back in post 175 (I think it was) but didn't get an answere


I think they've gone too. But we get all BBC channels and I think ITV too on filmontv. You can watch on your computer and presumably through tv monitor, I don't know. As I said, we watch on our IPads, a bit anti-social, I admit, as we both must watch with earphones.


----------



## tarot650

Chopera said:


> Except it's not good enough for the Spaniards. Those who watch it complain about it. The rest ignore it. Most of the channels broadcast imported TV, or Spanish versions of imported TV. In the last 10 years I can think of only a handful of Spanish TV programs that I'd consider to be both original and good.


Well I have yet to come across any of our Spanish friends who complain about Spanish TV.Mind you I have only lived here for 19years.So, I suppose there is time yet.The only thing I have heard them complain about in our village is the lack of work and putting food on the table for their families.At the end of the day getting UK TV was a bonus not our god given right.Yes there are one ot two unwatchable programmes but the same can be said about any TV.At the end of the day if you don't like it don't watch it.Life is too short to worry about losing some TV.


----------



## mrypg9

soulboy said:


> Well I have yet to come across any of our Spanish friends who complain about Spanish TV.Mind you I have only lived here for 19years.So, I suppose there is time yet.The only thing I have heard them complain about in our village is the lack of work and putting food on the table for their families.At the end of the day getting UK TV was a bonus not our god given right.Yes there are one ot two unwatchable programmes but the same can be said about any TV.At the end of the day if you don't like it don't watch it.Life is too short to worry about losing some TV.


Well said. I've just checked my Sky account and we are actually paying £57 a month for something which now BBC has gone we will watch maybe 10% of. 
I'm going to monitor carefully the use we get out of the Sky subscription. Now some important matches are on ITV there's even less reason to fork out that much.
I'm guessing the World Cup will be on Spanish terrestial tv? But if not, we'll just have to find a bar. How dreadful.
And yes, you are right. Getting British tv is a bonus not God-given right.
And now God has taken it away....
Maybe it's like the UKIP Councillor said: it's because s/he's displeased with all this homosexual filth on tv


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Well said. I've just checked my Sky account and we are actually paying £57 a month for something which now BBC has gone we will watch maybe 10% of.
> I'm going to monitor carefully the use we get out of the Sky subscription. Now some important matches are on ITV there's even less reason to fork out that much.
> *I'm guessing the World Cup will be on Spanish terrestial tv? * But if not, we'll just have to find a bar. How dreadful.
> And yes, you are right. Getting British tv is a bonus not God-given right.
> And now God has taken it away....
> Maybe it's like the UKIP Councillor said: it's because s/he's displeased with all this homosexual filth on tv


duh!!

only on just about every channel..........


at least that's how it seems to this non-lover of football....


----------



## t.w.h

*Sky/freesat tv*

Anyone still got BBC1 and 2?


----------



## sat

t.w.h said:


> Anyone still got BBC1 and 2?


Yes thanks.

Coming in nice and clear on my 80cm dish at the moment!

As have many others in and around Spain, who have the right sized dish!


----------



## baldilocks

We have a (I think a 1m dish and don't get the Beebs. Are we too far south (Jaén Province)?


----------



## sat

baldilocks said:


> We have a (I think a 1m dish and don't get the Beebs. Are we too far south (Jaén Province)?


YEs. reports say you need a much bigger dish to get them back.


----------



## passiflora

We've got the biggest dish and have lost the BBC (near Cartagena) The satellite man said to cut the nearby trees down and we'd get the Beebs so out came the chain saw but with all the trees on the ground we still don't have the Beebs.


----------



## Jumar

Totana, Murcia. Had BBC1 and 2 this morning. Lost them in the afternoon but back again now.


----------



## sat

passiflora said:


> We've got the biggest dish...


The largest I have seen available for private installations is 4m.
So you have a 4m dish and stil cannot get them?
WOW!


----------



## jay_spain

*What version of DD-WRT*

Hello, I have been reading on how to get SKY Anytime or On Demand after the BBC channels have vanished from Spain. I have an old Linksys WRT160N router not being used and thought I would flash the DD-WRT firmware and try and use it as a VPN router. My question is this: After I flash the mini generic firmware should I flash the standard-generic or the vpn-generic firmware? I believe the standard has a setting for a vpn, but if all I want is a vpn router would it be better to make it a generic vpn router?
After I flash (if successful) does anyone have a good VPN provider that I can get a UK IP address from?
Thanks for any help offered.

Jay


----------



## Aron

mrypg9 said:


> I don't watch soaps and I'm happy, on the whole, to do without tv of any kind. Nothing condescending about that. It's how I feel. I would be a tad put out if I couldn't watch Premier League football, though. Fortunately our Sky signal seems stronger than ever but it means we get channels of tripe and no BBC 2 or 4.
> Yes, tv does play a vital role if you're very elderly, lonely or housebound for medical reasons. But we seem to forget that there was for some of us a time and a life before tv, the internet, mobile phones and all these other admittedly useful devices.
> The Groucho Marx comment thrax posted ..'tv is very educational. When someone switches the set on, I go into another room and read a book' is funny but a bit facile. TV can be very educational. As you say, loads of documentaries -I'll miss the Great War Paxman series and the excellent BBC 2 and 4 docs, as well as the Saturday night foreign crime thrillers. Very kind of the BBC to allow us immigrants to finish watching the last two parts of 'The Bridge' on Saturday..although that was getting a bit far-fetched.
> Losing a few tv channels is really a very minor inconvenience for most immigrants, though, isn't it? And I get good reception on my IPad via filmon and with earphones it means OH and I can watch different channels with our respective IPads.


That was my comment about Groucho Marx. I am an avid Groucho Marx fan. A man born years before his time. Where people read fictional books to relax, I like to read books on quotations. Groucho also quoted, I remember the first time I had sex, I kept the receipt!


----------



## sat

jay_spain said:


> Hello, I have been reading on how to get SKY Anytime or On Demand after the BBC channels have vanished from Spain. I have an old Linksys WRT160N router not being used and thought I would flash the DD-WRT firmware and try and use it as a VPN router. My question is this: After I flash the mini generic firmware should I flash the standard-generic or the vpn-generic firmware? I believe the standard has a setting for a vpn, but if all I want is a vpn router would it be better to make it a generic vpn router?
> After I flash (if successful) does anyone have a good VPN provider that I can get a UK IP address from?
> Thanks for any help offered.
> 
> Jay


Best go for a paid one - hidemyass or astrill are good.


----------



## jay_spain

sat said:


> Best go for a paid one - hidemyass or astrill are good.


Is this for only the VPN? Our do they supply the router with the service? Thanks


----------



## passiflora

sat said:


> The largest I have seen available for private installations is 4m.
> So you have a 4m dish and stil cannot get them?
> WOW!


I stand (or I sit) corrected as I should have said that I have a bigger dish (1.5m) and now, this evening, we have BBC channels.


----------



## passiflora

jay_spain said:


> Hello, I have been reading on how to get SKY Anytime or On Demand after the BBC channels have vanished from Spain. I have an old Linksys WRT160N router not being used and thought I would flash the DD-WRT firmware and try and use it as a VPN router. My question is this: After I flash the mini generic firmware should I flash the standard-generic or the vpn-generic firmware? I believe the standard has a setting for a vpn, but if all I want is a vpn router would it be better to make it a generic vpn router?
> After I flash (if successful) does anyone have a good VPN provider that I can get a UK IP address from?
> Thanks for any help offered.
> 
> Jay


Eh?


----------



## CapnBilly

jay_spain said:


> Hello, I have been reading on how to get SKY Anytime or On Demand after the BBC channels have vanished from Spain. I have an old Linksys WRT160N router not being used and thought I would flash the DD-WRT firmware and try and use it as a VPN router. My question is this: After I flash the mini generic firmware should I flash the standard-generic or the vpn-generic firmware? I believe the standard has a setting for a vpn, but if all I want is a vpn router would it be better to make it a generic vpn router? After I flash (if successful) does anyone have a good VPN provider that I can get a UK IP address from? Thanks for any help offered. Jay


I have. a WRT 160 NL (can't remember the difference from an N). IIRC u I just used the one file as the WRT 160 has a big enough RAM. I've run Astrill for about 5 years. Works well with Sky


----------



## jay_spain

CapnBilly said:


> I have. a WRT 160 NL (can't remember the difference from an N). IIRC u I just used the one file as the WRT 160 has a big enough RAM. I've run Astrill for about 5 years. Works well with Sky


CapnBilly, do you know what file you used? Did you download from the DD-WRT site? Would it be possible for you to send me what steps you did to flash the drive? I watched a youtube and it said to first flash with the generic mini and after that is done to flash again with the standard generic. Is it possible for you to tell me what firmware you have flashed on yours? After you flashed the firmware does Astrill give you the information to put in the router so it signs on automatically?
Sorry for all these questions, I am hoping to flash tomorrow if I get the info and then test it out.
Thanks for your help


----------



## CapnBilly

jay_spain said:


> CapnBilly, do you know what file you used? Did you download from the DD-WRT site? Would it be possible for you to send me what steps you did to flash the drive? I watched a youtube and it said to first flash with the generic mini and after that is done to flash again with the standard generic. Is it possible for you to tell me what firmware you have flashed on yours? After you flashed the firmware does Astrill give you the information to put in the router so it signs on automatically?
> Sorry for all these questions, I am hoping to flash tomorrow if I get the info and then test it out.
> Thanks for your help


It would be no use me telling you the file I used, as I have a WRT 160NL as I said, which is different from the N. You need to make sure you download the correct DDwrt for your 160N mode, as I think there are 3, and only V1 and V2 are supported..

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT150N_&_WRT160N

I would follow the wiki install page, as they're usually easy to follow, and quite helpful. I also have WRT54gl that I flashed, and I had to use the mini first, and then the standard. IIRC I think I used the vpn version. That also works fine. 


As far as Astrill is concerned, once it is flashed, you just download the astrill software onto your computer, and you can automaticall install a router applet from within the program. Its then very simple to use. You can either route all traffic or just selected devices. I gave all my device fixed IP's and just set my Sky Box and Apple TV as selected devices, to always route through the vpn


----------



## CapnBilly

CapnBilly said:


> It would be no use me telling you the file I used, as I have a WRT 160NL as I said, which is different from the N. You need to make sure you download the correct DDwrt for your 160N mode, as I think there are 3, and only V1 and V2 are supported.. http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT150N_%26_WRT160N I would follow the wiki install page, as they're usually easy to follow, and quite helpful. I also have WRT54gl that I flashed, and I had to use the mini first, and then the standard. IIRC I think I used the vpn version. That also works fine. As far as Astrill is concerned, once it is flashed, you just download the astrill software onto your computer, and you can automaticall install a router applet from within the program. Its then very simple to use. You can either route all traffic or just selected devices. I gave all my device fixed IP's and just set my Sky Box and Apple TV as selected devices, to always route through the vpn


I think you can also install Tomato on a WRT 160N, and it's also supported by Astrill. I flashed it into mine, but I didn't like the front end as much as DD-WRT, but I think easier to flash.


----------



## mrypg9

I have just spent a pleasant hour watching my favourite channel, BBC4, on my IPad. Clear, sharp definition.
So am I correct in thinking that if I log on to filmontv on my note book and connect to my tv I can watch it?
If I can't it's no big deal. It's better than watching tv as I can watch something and Sandra can watch something different on her IPad..which we've just done.


----------



## CapnBilly

mrypg9 said:


> I have just spent a pleasant hour watching my favourite channel, BBC4, on my IPad. Clear, sharp definition. So am I correct in thinking that if I log on to filmontv on my note book and connect to my tv I can watch it? If I can't it's no big deal. It's better than watching tv as I can watch something and Sandra can watch something different on her IPad..which we've just done.


A notebook will normally work, but it depends what type of connections you have, as to whether you need a separate cable for sound.

Having said that, if you have an IPad, I would invest in an Apple TV (about £100) and you can then stream direct to your TV with no wires.


----------



## jay_spain

CapnBilly said:


> It would be no use me telling you the file I used, as I have a WRT 160NL as I said, which is different from the N. You need to make sure you download the correct DDwrt for your 160N mode, as I think there are 3, and only V1 and V2 are supported..
> 
> 
> 
> I would follow the wiki install page, as they're usually easy to follow, and quite helpful. I also have WRT54gl that I flashed, and I had to use the mini first, and then the standard. IIRC I think I used the vpn version. That also works fine.
> 
> 
> As far as Astrill is concerned, once it is flashed, you just download the astrill software onto your computer, and you can automaticall install a router applet from within the program. Its then very simple to use. You can either route all traffic or just selected devices. I gave all my device fixed IP's and just set my Sky Box and Apple TV as selected devices, to always route through the vpn


Thanks CaptBilly, I guess I was looking at it the wrong way. I was thinking that after I flashed the router with the DD-WRT firmware that I would need t load Astrill firmware or setup onto the router. I have downloaded the mini and standard firmware from the DD-WRT site and will flash today then I will get the 7 day trial from Astrill and see if i can get it all working. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CapnBilly

jay_spain said:


> Thanks CaptBilly, I guess I was looking at it the wrong way. I was thinking that after I flashed the router with the DD-WRT firmware that I would need t load Astrill firmware or setup onto the router. I have downloaded the mini and standard firmware from the DD-WRT site and will flash today then I will get the 7 day trial from Astrill and see if i can get it all working. Thanks for your help.


You do need Astrill setup on your router, but the software you load onto your computer ( which you can use to route your computer) will install it automatically. If you set your router up to route your computer, then you don't need to use the software at all, except to load the applet. Once the applet is et up, then there is a page on the router admin pages for you to select devices etc.


----------



## t.w.h

I think ours is 1mt dish but we only hve the basic sky box without a card.


----------



## jay_spain

CapnBilly said:


> You do need Astrill setup on your router, but the software you load onto your computer ( which you can use to route your computer) will install it automatically. If you set your router up to route your computer, then you don't need to use the software at all, except to load the applet. Once the applet is et up, then there is a page on the router admin pages for you to select devices etc.


Thanks again CaptBilly, I just found out that the router flash on the Linksys WRT160N is too small for the Astrill software to go on it, needs 8mb and really what i wanted the VPN for is to connect the SKY-HD box to it and go VPN to the UK for downloading SKY On-Demand from the SKY box. Just ordered a different router to load it all up on. Will see if it works when the new hardware arrives.


----------



## JaneyO

*Best option to get bbc back*



sat said:


> YEs. reports say you need a much bigger dish to get them back.


I'm a simple soul not very technical, I admire Capn Billy enormously but he seems to be speaking klingon on some of these posts! For those of us who don't understand and- sorry folks- don't like Spanish tv AND have no space to put up a dish the size of Mars ( been advised minimum 2.4m maybe more here in Balearics, what to do? I can play live Tv through filmon with kindle no problem, picture quality not brilliant but reasonable enough. Tried recording through filmon but there was too much buffering it was hopeless. Speed here is 3577kbps well it was this morning. Only want BBC/ITV maybe Ch5 not bothered about movies or sport. 
Thought of using my kindle to play live tv via filmon and get a VPN uk so I can use bbc iplayer to watch through the laptop shows I missed or that clashed. Anyone see any flaw in this plan? Or know a better SIMPLE alternative? Looked at one of those provider sites mentioned on here but they want me to buy a box at 189 euros I can only use for their product with a very limited range of channels for 17.99 a month subscription, am smelling a rip off. ANy advice appreciated!


----------



## stacey812000

JaneyO said:


> I'm a simple soul not very technical, I admire Capn Billy enormously but he seems to be speaking klingon on some of these posts! For those of us who don't understand and- sorry folks- don't like Spanish tv AND have no space to put up a dish the size of Mars ( been advised minimum 2.4m maybe more here in Balearics, what to do? I can play live Tv through filmon with kindle no problem, picture quality not brilliant but reasonable enough. Tried recording through filmon but there was too much buffering it was hopeless. Speed here is 3577kbps well it was this morning. Only want BBC/ITV maybe Ch5 not bothered about movies or sport.
> Thought of using my kindle to play live tv via filmon and get a VPN uk so I can use bbc iplayer to watch through the laptop shows I missed or that clashed. Anyone see any flaw in this plan? Or know a better SIMPLE alternative? Looked at one of those provider sites mentioned on here but they want me to buy a box at 189 euros I can only use for their product with a very limited range of channels for 17.99 a month subscription, am smelling a rip off. ANy advice appreciated!


i would also love any advice, apart from using filmon, how can i watch live uk tv, without any monthly costs, i currently have sky, but i have heard that will be coming to a end very soon..........what streamer would you recommend apart from apple tv? thanks for any help


----------



## passiflora

Our satellite technician, if that's the correct nomenclature, put a Scottish post code on our digibox as he said we'd be able to get Scottish BBC and ITV but not southern BBC etc and lo and behold------he was right. Don't know if that would apply to anyone else in a different area/country.


----------



## JaneyO

Thanks as far as I know ours has a UK postcode, don't think messing with the box is going to help much now as the problem seems to be the signal from Astra2 can no longer be picked up by my quite large - but not large enough - dish someone please tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## passiflora

Well, when he used an English post code we couldn't get any Beeb or ITV but when changed to a Scottish post code, we get Scottish BBC and ITV. I don't understand it but we've got TV so are quite happy.


----------



## JaneyO

passiflora said:


> Well, when he used an English post code we couldn't get any Beeb or ITV but when changed to a Scottish post code, we get Scottish BBC and ITV. I don't understand it but we've got TV so are quite happy.


That's very interesting. SO you didn't lose your BBC the other night? Is this preferential treatment for the Scots?????


----------



## mrypg9

I'm still chuckling at the thought that I've been 'deprived' of watching shows such as the misnamed 'Britain's Got Talent'. 'Released from' might be more appropriate. 

What I'm wondering is why it's necessary to invest in additional equipment when you can watch the BBC channels you wish to via your laptop with no extra box etc and then connect to your with the appropriate cables and use your tv as a monitor...

But I admit I don't understand the technicalities.

Incidentally, we get a sharper definition for BBC channels via Ipad etc.than we had on tv via Sky box.


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> What I'm wondering is why it's necessary to invest in additional equipment when you can watch the BBC channels you wish to via your laptop with no extra box etc and then connect to your with the appropriate cables and use your tv as a monitor...


Not all laptops have HDMI cable output. My old one didn't.

My £85 android tablet does, and it works fine, but I still prefer to download torrent files and watch them when I like, with no adverts. We watched The Bridge (which was broadcast on Saturdays) on Sunday evenings having downloaded the files in the afternoon.


----------



## JaneyO

mrypg9 said:


> I'm still chuckling at the thought that I've been 'deprived' of watching shows such as the misnamed 'Britain's Got Talent'. 'Released from' might be more appropriate.
> 
> What I'm wondering is why it's necessary to invest in additional equipment when you can watch the BBC channels you wish to via your laptop with no extra box etc and then connect to your with the appropriate cables and use your tv as a monitor...
> 
> But I admit I don't understand the technicalities.
> 
> Incidentally, we get a sharper definition for BBC channels via Ipad etc.than we had on tv via Sky box.


Because OH wants to watch tv and I want to use the laptop! Am using a kindle on filmon but the picture quality is poor. Not all of us who want to watch Tv watch wall to wall to rubbish like BGT!


----------



## mrypg9

JaneyO said:


> Because OH wants to watch tv and I want to use the laptop! Am using a kindle on filmon but the picture quality is poor. Not all of us who want to watch Tv watch wall to wall to rubbish like BGT!


Understandable! We watch different things using IPads and earphones.
I'm looking forward to being able to watch things OH doesn't want to so in a way losing the BBC etc. channels from our Sky box has been a blessing.
As I said, picture quality on the IPad is very good indeed.


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> Not all laptops have HDMI cable output. My old one didn't.
> 
> My £85 android tablet does, and it works fine, but I still prefer to download torrent files and watch them when I like, with no adverts. We watched The Bridge (which was broadcast on Saturdays) on Sunday evenings having downloaded the files in the afternoon.



I've never downloaded torrent files. Is it complicated? If it won't take up too much of your time, could you explain how to do it in Very Simple Terms, please


----------



## kurt85

I couldnt live without my torrents, I will explain when i have 2 mins!


----------



## JaneyO

kurt85 said:


> I couldnt live without my torrents, I will explain when i have 2 mins!


Please do will be very interested, as long as it's not too technical!


----------



## sat

JaneyO said:


> been advised minimum 2.4m maybe more here in Balearics, what to do?


Required dish size depends where you are,
Seen reports of a "1.5m" dish working fine in the Balearics.


----------



## sat

passiflora said:


> Our satellite technician, if that's the correct nomenclature, put a Scottish post code on our digibox as he said we'd be able to get Scottish BBC and ITV but not southern BBC etc and lo and behold------he was right. Don't know if that would apply to anyone else in a different area/country.


As there are many BBC and ITV regions , they are on different frequencies, and some frequencies can be stronger and have better reception than others.

Did he check the dish and see if a realignment could have brought the channels back...?
Or did he simply charge to punch a few number on the remote?


----------



## passiflora

sat said:


> As there are many BBC and ITV regions , they are on different frequencies, and some frequencies can be stronger and have better reception than others.
> 
> Did he check the dish and see if a realignment could have brought the channels back...?
> Or did he simply charge to punch a few number on the remote?


NO! He didn't simply charge to punch a few numbers on the remote. Our Humax digibox packed up a few weeks ago and he fitted a new,different box and while here,he also checked the alignment and fitted a new part on the dish to replace the broken part that had been tied on ( by previous satellite technicians! ) He tried putting in an English code in the new box and said to wait and see what reception we got using that and give him a ring if it didn't work. He explained about the frequencies but wanted us to give the English postcode a go as we have a big dish and he said he has perfect reception at his house with a smaller dish. It didn't work so he came back the next day and changed the post code to a Scottish one and BINGO! all systems go. He only charged for the new digibox. 
I presume you would have treated us likewise??????


----------



## Dunpleecin

Using a scottish postcode on my Humax freesat box doesn't work. Strange but I can get BBC Red Button 2 on channel 998 I think it is. Not that interested in the Winter Olympics but I might have to be.

Going to wait a little while to see what people are doing on here before making any rash decisions.

By the way, I am told that the reception from a Sky box is different to that from a freesat box. Can anyone shed any light on whether this is the case? I am told that because Sky is a subscription service and that Sky know full well people in Spain are viewers, whilst you're not supposed to view out of the UK they know how many there are so sort of tolerate it as it's all revenue. As the BBC Channels on a Sky box are on a different EPG and a different beam you can receive them. But this is all hearsay so I'm not really any the wiser. It seems to me that if this were the case all I need do is to get my parents to get multiroom, bring their extra box over and I'll be ok, but I await advice on that one...


----------



## Dunpleecin

....


----------



## Alcalaina

Posting links doesn't appear to be working at the moment but if you Google "How to Download Torrents: a Beginner's Guide to Torrent File Sharing" you should find the article I wanted to post.

It involves downloading and installing some software (I use Vuze) and then finding the torrents of the programmes you want (I use Kick Ass and Pirate Bay). Always read the users' comments to make sure you have a valid torrent, and don't attempt it unless you have good anti-virus protection.


----------



## tarot650

Alcalaina said:


> Posting links doesn't appear to be working at the moment but if you Google "How to Download Torrents: a Beginner's Guide to Torrent File Sharing" you should find the article I wanted to post.
> 
> It involves downloading and installing some software (I use Vuze) and then finding the torrents of the programmes you want (I use Kick Ass and Pirate Bay). Always read the users' comments to make sure you have a valid torrent, and don't attempt it unless you have good anti-virus protection.


Another one is Bit Torrent .One thing to look out for is if you are downloading is how many Peers there are.The more Peers the faster the download but as has been said have a good anti virus as some of the files can contain nasty unpleasantries.


----------



## sat

Dunpleecin said:


> Using a scottish postcode on my Humax freesat box doesn't work. Strange but I can get BBC Red Button 2 on channel 998 I think it is. Not that interested in the Winter Olympics but I might have to be.


BBC RB2 is on a completely different satellite and beam to the main BBC channels - hence its better reception.



Dunpleecin said:


> By the way, I am told that the reception from a Sky box is different to that from a freesat box. Can anyone shed any light on whether this is the case?


Reception can very from Freesat box to Freesat box.
And from Sky box to Sky box.
Different manufacturers use different components - all of which case differences.



Dunpleecin said:


> I am told that because Sky is a subscription service and that Sky know full well people in Spain are viewers, whilst you're not supposed to view out of the UK they know how many there are so sort of tolerate it as it's all revenue.


That's is one thing being said.



Dunpleecin said:


> As the BBC Channels on a Sky box are on a different EPG and a different beam you can receive them.


Sky boxes and Freesat boxes all get their channels from the same satellites and frequencies.
BBC1 London on a Sky box uses the same frequency as a Freesat box would for BBC1 London.

There are differences in the EPGs though.
Skys 7 day EPG is on one frequency -11778.
But all other frequencies carry blocks of 6-12 hours of EPG data.
Freesats EPG is only on one frequency.




Dunpleecin said:


> It seems to me that if this were the case all I need do is to get my parents to get multiroom, bring their extra box over and I'll be ok, but I await advice on that one...


Remember if you have lost BBC channels, having a Sky subscription will not help at all - despite the rumours it will.
BBC channels are free to air, do not require a sky subscription or viewing card.
IF you have lost them it is to do with dish size - not sky package


----------



## thrax

I seem to be able to get BBC 2 on 978 on my Sky box.


----------



## Dunpleecin

To mister Sat. Rather than quote your reply I've just liked it. Thanks very much. 

What do you think is the best way to go now?


----------



## sat

The thing is people say the signals in their area have gone.
They have not gone.
They are still there.
Just weaker than before.
And those channels have been lost as their current dish, that has been fine for x number of year, is now too small to receive these new weaker signals.
So for many areas, it is simply a question of a larger dish.

In the Costa Blanca we have had 1.8 and 2.4s for the last 15 years, as we were in a really poor spot. With the new satellites, that poor spot has moved north east to over Barcelona. And the Costa Blanca is now in the "sweat spot" that the Costa del Sol has had for the last 15 years.

But for some a "larger dish" may not be an option, and an alternative method will need to be found - inetrent TV, move to Valencia (I can recommend someone who is great at satellite systems  !)

If it is a cost issue, then think of the cost of a dish, spread of the 15 years of these satellites lifespan.

If you go for an internet tv solution, most of the decent ones require some subscription, add that up for the next15 years.
Then start to include other thing: like do you want to use that HDTV to its full potential for live uk tv - in which case its satellite - as many iptv services simply do not offer the uk tv channels live in full hd.


----------



## JaneyO

thrax said:


> I seem to be able to get BBC 2 on 978 on my Sky box.


Tried that yes it does work but its BBC RB2 which I think is red button. There's a rugby match on now not the 'normal' BBC2, still, it's something! 
Anyone know if it's worth paying filmon the 10 euro a month for a better picture, don't want hd- connection too slow- but the lack of resolution I have at the moment with filmon is like stepping back in time!


----------



## sat

JaneyO said:


> Tried that yes it does work but its BBC RB2 which I think is red button. There's a rugby match on now not the 'normal' BBC2, still, it's something!
> Anyone know if it's worth paying filmon the 10 euro a month for a better picture, don't want hd- connection too slow- but the lack of resolution I have at the moment with filmon is like stepping back in time!


A year or so ago, a consumer site tested the filmon "hd" service, and came to the conclusion that it was not actually HD. It was less than the 720 resolution that is accepted as the norm for HD. Perhaps it meant "higher" rather than "high"...

BBC RB2 may be available when other bbc channels are not - as that is not on the same satellite as the main bbc channels, hence its reception is different - and it is only a temporary channel fo rht winder games.


----------



## mrypg9

I have excellent picture quality with filmon on my IPad so no problem with that..but how do I récord a programme?


----------



## stacey812000

Best new option is a jailbroken 4.2 pre loaded from the uk android box
All that's required is a good wifi in your house


----------



## davexf

sat said:


> The thing is people say the signals in their area have gone.
> They have not gone.
> They are still there.
> Just weaker than before.
> And those channels have been lost as their current dish, that has been fine for x number of year, is now too small to receive these new weaker signals.
> So for many areas, it is simply a question of a larger dish.
> 
> If it is a cost issue, then think of the cost of a dish, spread of the 15 years of these satellites lifespan.
> 
> .


Hi Sat, 

So for North of Gibraltar what size dish is needed and at what cost; I assume you have installed a 2.4 satellite dish so have some knowledge 

Davexf


----------



## sat

davexf said:


> Hi Sat,
> 
> So for North of Gibraltar what size dish is needed and at what cost; I assume you have installed a 2.4 satellite dish so have some knowledge
> 
> Davexf


I would have no idea for Gibraltar as I am based in Valencia, and where as a 2.4m dish is overkill here (a 100x110 cm dish works fine here), I have not installed a 2.4m dish in your area to find out. The signals vary so much along Spain, so required dish sizes will also vary.

But I would think an even larger dish than that may be required, based on the reports I have seen.


----------



## JaneyO

stacey812000 said:


> Best new option is a jailbroken 4.2 pre loaded from the uk android box
> All that's required is a good wifi in your house


Could you possibly explain what it is you mean ?


----------



## tommy.irene

One


----------



## stacey812000

JaneyO said:


> Could you possibly explain what it is you mean ?


hi so im not the best at explaining things, but go on ebay uk and type is fully loaded android tv box, and it pretty much explains it on there, you basically watch every channel you can think of via the box and internet.
trust me its brilliant, i actually live in italy, but my friends in spain told me about this option.
good luck


----------



## t.w.h

*download ?*



Alcalaina said:


> Not all laptops have HDMI cable output. My old one didn't.
> 
> My £85 android tablet does, and it works fine, but I still prefer to download torrent files and watch them when I like, with no adverts. We watched The Bridge (which was broadcast on Saturdays) on Sunday evenings having downloaded the files in the afternoon.


Where do you download from?


----------



## Swerve

Download bitlord and install then use there search facility to download what you want. Always look for files with the most seeders for faster downloads. Save the files in somewhere you can access easily like c:/downloads and then you can either view on PC or transfer to another device. I've done it for years just keep away from new film downloads and you should be ok. Remember these p2p facility's are not strictly legal but if you just access run of the mill series you will be ok.


----------



## Swerve

I also use mctube for my ipad / iPhone and if you use an android device then tubemate will get you anything that you can get on YouTube and save to view at a later date.


----------



## mrypg9

For a mere €7.99 a month I've bought a subscription to BBC IPlayer with full access to all BBC programmes past and present.


----------



## JaneyO

mrypg9 said:


> For a mere €7.99 a month I've bought a subscription to BBC IPlayer with full access to all BBC programmes past and present.


Where from? Is it one of those VPN providers? Pm me if you can't advertise on here


----------



## mrypg9

JaneyO said:


> Where from? Is it one of those VPN providers? Pm me if you can't advertise on here


It's an app I downloaded from my IPad. Am now about to watch 'Allo 'Allo ' possibly for several hours while OH watches football..sheer bliss


----------



## tommy.irene

JaneyO said:


> Where from? Is it one of those VPN providers? Pm me if you can't advertise on here


You can use for free .. Hola unblocker to watch the BBC and ITV iplayers..


----------



## JaneyO

tommy.irene said:


> You can use for free .. Hola unblocker to watch the BBC and ITV iplayers..


OMG!!! You little genius! This worked, can now get iplayer, am so happy, thank you!!


----------



## tommy.irene

JaneyO said:


> OMG!!! You little genius! This worked, can now get iplayer, am so happy, thank you!!


It also works on all tv and movie blocked sites.... and its FREE..the big boys dont want you to know this..you 
can use an add blocker to block adds on your screen..:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## tommy.irene

BBC News - Pirated Sky and Virgin TV sold for £10 a month
BBC - Homepage
Criminal gangs selling hacked pay TV services at a fraction of their true cost are exposed by a BBC investigation.


----------



## baldilocks

tommy.irene said:


> BBC News - Pirated Sky and Virgin TV sold for £10 a month
> .bbc.co.uk BBC - Homepage
> Criminal gangs selling hacked pay TV services at a fraction of their true cost are exposed by a BBC investigation.


Unless I am going blind I see nothing about that story on the link you posted.

This stupid system we have on the forum won't let me quote the message in full "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more." - I've been here years and made thousands of posts


----------



## snikpoh

baldilocks said:


> Unless I am going blind I see nothing about that story on the link you posted.
> 
> This stupid system we have on the forum won't let me quote the message in full "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more." - I've been here years and made thousands of posts


There is currently a problem with the system which the 'owners' are trying to resolve. It's unfortunate that this occurred at the same time as expat titles were altered - I am told these two are unrelated.

Please bear with us.


----------



## tommy.irene

baldilocks said:


> Unless I am going blind I see nothing about that story on the link you posted.
> 
> This stupid system we have on the forum won't let me quote the message in full "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more." - I've been here years and made thousands of posts


Its on BBC 1 tonight at 7.30pm about the Sky TV ripe off in Spain..


----------



## t.w.h

tommy.irene said:


> It also works on all tv and movie blocked sites.... and its FREE..the big boys dont want you to know this..you
> can use an add blocker to block adds on your screen..:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Can you please tell me what you are talking about? (above)


----------



## jay_spain

stacey812000 said:


> hi so im not the best at explaining things, but go on ebay uk and type is fully loaded android tv box, and it pretty much explains it on there, you basically watch every channel you can think of via the box and internet.
> trust me its brilliant, i actually live in italy, but my friends in spain told me about this option.
> good luck


I have been playing around with this a bit but it isn't really a replacement for SKY but I guess if you don't have any SKY will would have to do. Don't see anywhere you can schedule and record future shows and I don't see a lot of shows carried on SKY channels. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Alcalaina

Just be aware that with Hola and other free IP blockers, your data is not secure and may be sold on. If you aren't paying for the product, you ARE the product. This might not bother you but there is always an increased risk of identify fraud.

From Hola's Terms & Conditions (they are based in Israel): 



> IF YOU ARE A USER ACCESSING THE SERVICE FROM THE EUROPEAN UNION, ASIA, OR ANY OTHER REGION WITH LAWS OR REGULATIONS GOVERNING PERSONAL DATA COLLECTION, USE, AND DISCLOSURE THAT DIFFER FROM HOLA LOCALE LAWS, PLEASE BE ADVISED THAT THROUGH YOUR CONTINUED USE OF THE SERVICE, WHICH ARE GOVERNED BY HOLA LOCALE LAW, OUR PRIVACY POLICY, THESE TERMS, YOU ARE TRANSFERRING YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION TO HOLA LOCALE AND YOU CONSENT TO THAT TRANSFER. ADDITIONALLY, YOU UNDERSTAND THAT YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION MAY BE TRANSFERRED TO AND PROCESSED IN COUNTRIES WHERE LAWS REGARDING PROCESSING PERSONAL INFORMATION MAY BE LESS STRINGENT THAN IN YOUR COUNTRY.


----------



## JaneyO

tommy.irene said:


> Its on BBC 1 tonight at 7.30pm about the Sky TV ripe off in Spain..


Can't find that on my listings, which BBC region is it?


----------



## baldilocks

JaneyO said:


> Can't find that on my listings, which BBC region is it?


The programme is called "Inside Out"


----------



## tommy.irene

t.w.h said:


> Can you please tell me what you are talking about? (above)


Hola unblocker .. unblocks the BBC and ITV i players.. Read the thread again..


----------



## baldilocks

baldilocks said:


> The programme is called "Inside Out"


Sorry, should also have said that it is on BBC1 London


----------



## extranjero

baldilocks said:


> Sorry, should also have said that it is on BBC1 London


According to the free sat planner inside out on BBC London is about the elephant man


----------



## baldilocks

extranjero said:


> According to the free sat planner inside out on BBC London is about the elephant man


Season 25 Episode 6 of 9 
Guy Lynn exposes the criminals illegally providing pay-TV services at knockdown prices and Natalie Graham discovers how London was protected from the onslaught of Hitler's doodlebug bombs. Marie Ashby reports on the way in which DNA from the bones of Joseph Merrick - the deformed Victorian who has become known as the Elephant Man - may offer new hope to scientists researching cancer


----------



## sat

baldilocks said:


> Season 25 Episode 6 of 9
> Guy Lynn exposes the criminals illegally providing pay-TV services at knockdown prices


All about cardsharing - which is also here in Spain, and even in Spain it is illegal!
Something many installers selling the system "forget" to mention to their clients...


----------



## jay_spain

Well that confirms it, all ITV and Channel 4 gone this morning. Just waiting on my new router to come so I can flash it with DD-WRT and load a VPN onto it. Then I should be able to use SKY On-demand to record the shows we like to watch.


----------



## Pazcat

So we have been in France while all this was happening, I gather it's not gone well for some?

Any news on the reception around Alicante town?
I don't suppose we can now magically get reception on the small dish we have? Actually it's kind of a moot point since our receiver box has stopped working anyway but still would be nice if we didn't need to get something bigger than a 1.4 meter dish.


----------



## Allie-P

jay_spain said:


> Well that confirms it, all ITV and Channel 4 gone this morning. Just waiting on my new router to come so I can flash it with DD-WRT and load a VPN onto it. Then I should be able to use SKY On-demand to record the shows we like to watch.




Yes, we have Sky HD - and have lost 1TV1 & Channel 4, this morning. We still have 1TV2,3 & 4, though - on both normal & HD channels ??

We are still researching a solution. Many of these ' Rescue' companies are requesting a monthly charge for their IPTV boxes - in addition to the initial purchase.... I have been told that this is a scam - they are not providing a continuous service.

Any advice out there ? Not in technical terms, please. I understand that the above Poster is sorted - but - don't understand how ??


----------



## tarot650

Allie-P said:


> Yes, we have Sky HD - and have lost 1TV1 & Channel 4, this morning. We still have 1TV2,3 & 4, though - on both normal & HD channels ??
> 
> We are still researching a solution. Many of these ' Rescue' companies are requesting a monthly charge for their IPTV boxes - in addition to the initial purchase.... I have been told that this is a scam - they are not providing a continuous service.
> 
> Any advice out there ? Not in technical terms, please. I understand that the above Poster is sorted - but - don't understand how ??


Of course it's a scam.They are preying on peoples guillibility.A vast number of these boxes are nothing more than android with XBMC and FilmOn added.If you want a cheap alternative a Raspberry Pi with a two gig card with live Camposat TV on it.Know an English guy in our village who rang for one of these boxes and when he asked about the monthly charge he was told it was for maintenance and updating any firmware.What a load of crap!!Mind you there are people out there with more money than sense that will buy these boxes.More fool them.If you want a box or a Pi they are 40 to 50 quid on ebay but just make sure your internet is fast enough.Regards.SB.


live Camposat TV


----------



## Pazcat

Isn't camposat just another version of filmons streams?

If that's what people want, suits me fine at the moment anyway, I just stream through our Wii U. No need for a box or anything but I can watch camposat or filmon through it.


----------



## tarot650

Pazcat said:


> Isn't camposat just another version of filmons streams?
> 
> If that's what people want, suits me fine at the moment anyway, I just stream through our Wii U. No need for a box or anything but I can watch camposat or filmon through it.


Yeah,I forgot to mention that although there is a version which has been adapted which you can download and flush onto a 2gig card for use in a Raspberry Pi and for people who want UK TV it's a good alternative.There is a facebook page IPTV and they are not selling anything on there it's just to help people who want their TV and there are a lot of answers to basic questions on there for the layman.One thing is for sure if I wanted UK TV there is no way I would pay the ridiculous money some of these people are asking but hey horses for courses we are all different.Regards.SB.


----------



## JaneyO

Well that's all the ITV and Ch 4 stuff gone. It's a bit weird, a friend in the N of the island about 10km away has a sky sub and still has bbc etc on a 1.3 dish, others have a £60 sky package a few miles away and have lost the lot. 
What I am wondering now is have they finished or is more stuff going? We still have Travel Channel, Movies for men, Pick. Vintage TV and a few other channels with a skybox no sub free to air only. Are these all going as well? 
Am using filmon through my kindlle fire, cant do anything too fancy as the internet speed is not really adequate for HD . Bit worried about the security of the VPN option but don't see what else to do. Hard to know who you can trust, didn't see that programme last night but guess they will be coming out of the woodwork to sell us all 'solutions'! I have read it is not only expats who are fed up half of Europe is up in arms about losing access to BBC.
So, Sat or someone clever- can you tell me, will we be losing any more and how can I find out what will be carried on he Pan European beam- did a google search but just got a load of gobbledygook!


----------



## stacey812000

In italy we still have all channels, now ive ordered a new android box! :-(


----------



## ocraz

*Help TV*

Where has BBC and ITV Satellite link moved to? Does anyone know the co ordinates?


----------



## xabiaxica

ocraz said:


> Where has BBC and ITV Satellite link moved to? Does anyone know the co ordinates?


I've moved your question to a thread we already have running about this

I think if you read some of the more recent posts you'll find that in Andalucía you won't be able to pick up BBC nor ITV

have a good read


----------



## jay_spain

ocraz said:


> Where has BBC and ITV Satellite link moved to? Does anyone know the co ordinates?


From what I believe it is still in the same place but unlike the old satellite where the broadcast was a wide spray all over Europe it is not a direct jet over the UK so if you are not being hit by that jet then you are out of luck.


----------



## Jamietd

Strangest thing, my ch4 on sky package is still working in Malaga


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Any news on the reception around Alicante town?
> I don't suppose we can now magically get reception on the small dish we have? Actually it's kind of a moot point since our receiver box has stopped working anyway but still would be nice if we didn't need to get something bigger than a 1.4 meter dish.


A so called 1.4m dish should be fine in Alicante, according to reports


----------



## sat

Allie-P said:


> Yes, we have Sky HD - and have lost 1TV1 & Channel 4, this morning. We still have 1TV2,3 & 4, though - on both normal & HD channels ??


If you can receive ITV2,3,and 4, then you will be able to receive the other iTVs that share those frequencies..

So try ITV1 London on Sky 973 - its on the same frequency as ITV2 (IIRC!)

C4 has no alternate regions, but C4+1 may still be available - as will C4HD...hopefully.


----------



## sat

ocraz said:


> Where has BBC and ITV Satellite link moved to? Does anyone know the co ordinates?


The UK TV satellites are still in their same location between 28.2 and 28,5 degrees east of south.
They have not moved any satellites, simply replaced.


----------



## sat

Jamietd said:


> Strangest thing, my ch4 on sky package is still working in Malaga


C4 is not part of the Sky package.
It is free.
It requires no subscription - so not part of Sky!


----------



## JaneyO

sat said:


> The UK TV satellites are still in their same location between 28.2 and 28,5 degrees east of south.
> They have not moved any satellites, simply replaced.


So is that it? Have they finished the switchovers now or will what's left like movies for men be going?


----------



## mrypg9

My tv has an HDMI port but neither my IPad or notebook do...

Any suggestions most welcome..


----------



## Pazcat

sat said:


> A so called 1.4m dish should be fine in Alicante, according to reports


I suppose that's relatively no big change then in this area which is good news.

When you say a "so called 1.4m dish" is there anything to the so called bit?


----------



## sat

Jamietd said:


> Strangest thing, my ch4 on sky package is still working in Malaga


Ah, juts realised you are using the encrypted - sky subscription only - versions for Irish viewers - on frequency 12480.

So it may be that if you have lost Channel 4 in this mornings satellite move, then it may be possible - depending on dish size and location and a sky subscription card , to continue to watch Channel 4 by adding the Irish encrypted version of the channel to your Sky box's "Other Channels" list.

Lost Channel 4 in Spain and have a Sky subscriptin- try this... - The Sat and PC Guy - Sky TV Spain, Freesat TV Spain, Satellite TV and Spanish TV Installations for the Costa Blanca, Costa Azahar and Valencia areas of Spain


----------



## sat

JaneyO said:


> So is that it? Have they finished the switchovers now or will what's left like movies for men be going?


The third new UK TV satellite, Astra 2G, is scheduled for launch sometime in q" 2014.
It is expected to replace Astra 2A- which is currently carrying a few sky pay channels.

And amongst all of this, the channels on Eutelsat, like True Movies and Movies for men, will be moving from Eutelsat to Astra, under an agreement recently reach due to their squabbling over use of frequency's at the uk tv slot.


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> I suppose that's relatively no big change then in this area which is good news.
> 
> When you say a "so called 1.4m dish" is there anything to the so called bit?


In most countries dish sizes are measured and sold using horizontal measurements.

Not in Spain, where vertical measurements are used - probably as it makes it sounds like you are getting more dish for your money.

Also, just to confuse things, some measurements are just for the "face" or "reflector" of the dish, others include the outer rim.

For example, the specifications for a popular dish used here in Spain, which the manufacturer has listed as a 130cm dish, actually has measurements of 
130x142 including the outer rim
125x137 excluding the outer rim.

But in Spain they used the 142cm or 1.4m to market this dish.

Hence the various ways dish sizes for the same dish can vary depends on which countries rules you use!

Which is why I say a "so called"...


----------



## tarot650

mrypg9 said:


> My tv has an HDMI port but neither my IPad or notebook do...
> 
> Any suggestions most welcome..


thers or on ebay
HDMI HDTV 1080P Cable Adapter iPad 
View attachment ipp.bmp


----------



## jay_spain

sat said:


> In most countries dish sizes are measured and sold using horizontal measurements.
> 
> Not in Spain, where vertical measurements are used - probably as it makes it sounds like you are getting more dish for your money.
> 
> Also, just to confuse things, some measurements are just for the "face" or "reflector" of the dish, others include the outer rim.
> 
> For example, the specifications for a popular dish used here in Spain, which the manufacturer has listed as a 130cm dish, actually has measurements of
> 130x142 including the outer rim
> 125x137 excluding the outer rim.
> 
> But in Spain they used the 142cm or 1.4m to market this dish.
> 
> Hence the various ways dish sizes for the same dish can vary depends on which countries rules you use!
> 
> Which is why I say a "so called"...


Thanks, this worked for me, one little step back. :


----------



## Pazcat

sat said:


> In most countries dish sizes are measured and sold using horizontal measurements.
> 
> Not in Spain, where vertical measurements are used - probably as it makes it sounds like you are getting more dish for your money.
> 
> Also, just to confuse things, some measurements are just for the "face" or "reflector" of the dish, others include the outer rim.
> 
> For example, the specifications for a popular dish used here in Spain, which the manufacturer has listed as a 130cm dish, actually has measurements of
> 130x142 including the outer rim
> 125x137 excluding the outer rim.
> 
> But in Spain they used the 142cm or 1.4m to market this dish.
> 
> Hence the various ways dish sizes for the same dish can vary depends on which countries rules you use!
> 
> Which is why I say a "so called"...


Excellent, thanks for the info. I thought I may be missing something obvious but that clarifies it for me.


----------



## Allie-P

sat said:


> Ah, juts realised you are using the encrypted - sky subscription only - versions for Irish viewers - on frequency 12480.
> 
> So it may be that if you have lost Channel 4 in this mornings satellite move, then it may be possible - depending on dish size and location and a sky subscription card , to continue to watch Channel 4 by adding the Irish encrypted version of the channel to your Sky box's "Other Channels" list.
> 
> Lost Channel 4 in Spain and have a Sky subscriptin- try this... - The Sat and PC Guy - Sky TV Spain, Freesat TV Spain, Satellite TV and Spanish TV Installations for the Costa Blanca, Costa Azahar and Valencia areas of Spain



Many thanks for that, Sat 

I have 'added' Channel 4, as per your instructions.


----------



## JaneyO

Just wanted to say thank you to Sat for all the info and advice he's provided us with about our TV problems.


----------



## Pazcat

Changing focus to Spanish TDTV for a second has anyone else had their MTV channel replaced by some rubbish shopping channel?

MTV was a poor channel anyway but it's hard to believe they have actually replaced it with something more useless.

Also the cynic in me has noticed that since the weekend and satellite switchover more shows than normal on TDT have not had their usual English option available although I suspect this is more to do with the sketchyness of the channel producers more than anything.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pazcat said:


> Changing focus to Spanish TDTV for a second has anyone else had their MTV channel replaced by some rubbish shopping channel?
> 
> MTV was a poor channel anyway but it's hard to believe they have actually replaced it with something more useless.
> 
> Also the cynic in me has noticed that since the weekend and satellite switchover more shows than normal on TDT have not had their usual English option available although I suspect this is more to do with the sketchyness of the channel producers more than anything.


my MTV is showing as weak or no signal - I wouldn't have known if I hadn't looked for you though!

I can't say I've noticed English disappearing though


----------



## Pazcat

I don't know it could be a regional thing but here it has been totally replaced by another 24hour home shopping network.
Interesting strategy for staying competitive with canal+


----------



## Dowror

*HDMI Adaptor*



mrypg9 said:


> My tv has an HDMI port but neither my IPad or notebook do...
> 
> Any suggestions most welcome..


You need an HDMI adaptor for your ipad. I bought a genuine Apple one today on Amazon Spain for 40 euros. Unless you have the very latest ipad then it is the 30 pin to HDMI you need.


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Changing focus to Spanish TDTV for a second has anyone else had their MTV channel replaced by some rubbish shopping channel?


There was a deal done a few weeks ago, to move it from free TDT onto Canal+ Satellite service.

MTV leaving TDT / free in Spain for Pay Satellite TV


----------



## moonman

has anyone seen or heard of reception reports on the costa del sol (fuengirola) . what size dish needed , etc? . thanks in anticipation.


----------



## thrax

sat said:


> Ah, juts realised you are using the encrypted - sky subscription only - versions for Irish viewers - on frequency 12480.
> 
> So it may be that if you have lost Channel 4 in this mornings satellite move, then it may be possible - depending on dish size and location and a sky subscription card , to continue to watch Channel 4 by adding the Irish encrypted version of the channel to your Sky box's "Other Channels" list.
> 
> Lost Channel 4 in Spain and have a Sky subscriptin- try this... - The Sat and PC Guy - Sky TV Spain, Freesat TV Spain, Satellite TV and Spanish TV Installations for the Costa Blanca, Costa Azahar and Valencia areas of Spain


Worked fine - thanks; shame there aren't similar work arounds for BBC...


----------



## mrypg9

Dowror said:


> You need an HDMI adaptor for your ipad. I bought a genuine Apple one today on Amazon Spain for 40 euros. Unless you have the very latest ipad then it is the 30 pin to HDMI you need.


Thankyou.. no, I bought my IPad last October..probably obsolete now....


----------



## Dowror

mrypg9 said:


> Thankyou.. no, I bought my IPad last October..probably obsolete now....


if it was last Oct then you probably don't have the 30 pin connector which is 20mm wide it will be the lightning connector. Just check the image before you click the buy button! 
There is also a VGA to HDMI adaptor which allows you to connect your notebook to the TV. The VGA connection point, if you have one, is a female multi pin connector usually coloured blue on the side.
Good luck Mary


----------



## mrypg9

Dowror said:


> if it was last Oct then you probably don't have the 30 pin connector which is 20mm wide it will be the lightning connector. Just check the image before you click the buy button!
> There is also a VGA to HDMI adaptor which allows you to connect your notebook to the TV. The VGA connection point, if you have one, is a female multi pin connector usually coloured blue on the side.
> Good luck Mary


Thankyou, you are a very nice man
I am not thát IT literate sohave very basic equipment. My notebook is a very basic HPMini, now being cleaned up,as somehow it got infected with a parasite malware which kept sending ads for Viagra, breast implants, all sorts of slimming and muscle- building aids...and when I tried to get rid of them I lost internet access.

The virus isbcalled AwesomeHP. You have been warned!


----------



## thrax

Are you having someone clean it??


----------



## mrypg9

thrax said:


> Are you having someone clean it??


Yes. The only cleaning of it I do is wiping sticky finger marks off the screen and brushing cake crumbs out of the keyboard...
I just rang SurWeb, it's ready, cost €25.
I didn't have anti- virus, Sandra has free AVG. Never had problems.
What's your take on that,o Wise One?


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> Yes. The only cleaning of it I do is wiping sticky finger marks off the screen and brushing cake crumbs out of the keyboard...
> I just rang SurWeb, it's ready, cost €25.
> I didn't have anti- virus, Sandra has free AVG. Never had problems.
> What's your take on that,o Wise One?


Have had 'AVG free' and 'AVG paid for' also MacAfee and found none is better than the others. The local geek put NOD32 on our PCs uninvited and it slowed everything down so much that we had it removed. Currently use Norton which is one I have used virtually ever since I have had a PC, apart from the brief interludes with the foregoing. MacAfee I got rid of when I found that they had slipped in a sneaky automatic renewal without my knowledge which is, of course, their MO. By the time you realise they have taken another year's sub out of your bank account, you usually take the point of view that it is too late now and your landed with them for another year.

You pay your money and take your choice or go for the 'free' ones.


----------



## JaneyO

mrypg9 said:


> Yes. The only cleaning of it I do is wiping sticky finger marks off the screen and brushing cake crumbs out of the keyboard...
> I just rang SurWeb, it's ready, cost €25.
> I didn't have anti- virus, Sandra has free AVG. Never had problems.
> What's your take on that,o Wise One?


Sorry to hear of your problems and glad it is sorted. Best idea- never go near the internet without a good antivirus/firewall and if you do internet banking and the like I wouldn't rely on a free one -go for top of the range! For £30 or so a year its worth every penny.


----------



## ptmatt7328

*English channels back*

I am in Portugal and have brought a device over from the UK and thru mifi have all the channels back on my tv...was amazed it worked after a lot of messing around.

Anyway I have put a video on you tube and an entry on ebay called "Eureka tv"..(when I got it to work was like an eureka moment for me....fed up with watching sky news)).

I thought about selling these devices but as retired don't want the hassle...so am selling the know how thru e bay at £20 a time.. I think that is reasonable for the doors it opens

I hope the forum supervisor does not delete this..it is a great discovery and benefits all the xpats who are totally fed up with no tv.

As on e bay gives the buyers protection.. not a scam

Regards

Paul Matthews


----------



## JaneyO

baldilocks said:


> Have had 'AVG free' and 'AVG paid for' also MacAfee and found none is better than the others. The local geek put NOD32 on our PCs uninvited and it slowed everything down so much that we had it removed. Currently use Norton which is one I have used virtually ever since I have had a PC, apart from the brief interludes with the foregoing. MacAfee I got rid of when I found that they had slipped in a sneaky automatic renewal without my knowledge which is, of course, their MO. By the time you realise they have taken another year's sub out of your bank account, you usually take the point of view that it is too late now and your landed with them for another year.
> 
> You pay your money and take your choice or go for the 'free' ones.


If you have paid Mcafee or Norton just go into your account and click automatic renewal OFF, ignoring all the warnings they will send you. When they send you an email telling you it is time to renew and want £70 or so ignore that as well go to the website and you will find it for half the price Have just got Mcafee All Access for unlimited devices including my kindle for less than £40, used it to cover my kids computers as well - shhhh!!! If you have technical problems - like you don't know what the **** you are doing - go on their online chat help they will sort you out or even take over your screen remotely and do it for you.


----------



## baldilocks

A friend of ours has sent us a link to a firm in Alicante called telitec that will sell you a box
Set top Box - 160.00€ + IVA = 193.60€
Monthly charge - 19.99€ + IVA = 24.19€ 

Or combine it with your ADSL package.
UP to 4Mb - 54.99€ including UK IPTV / line rental / 120 minutes (EU) (+IVA = 66.54€)
NON TELITEC PACKAGES
Set top Box 200.00€ + IVA = 242.00€ 
Monthly fee - 24.99€ + IVA = 30.24€

Requirements
Minimum 3Mb ADSL connection recommended
TV with HDMI or RCA 3 pin connection
4 port router (cabled or wireless)
UK postal address(friend or family)

I am suspicious. Anybody any ideas?


----------



## JaneyO

baldilocks said:


> A friend of ours has sent us a link to a firm in Alicante called telitec that will sell you a box
> Set top Box - 160.00€ + IVA = 193.60€
> Monthly charge - 19.99€ + IVA = 24.19€
> 
> Or combine it with your ADSL package.
> UP to 4Mb - 54.99€ including UK IPTV / line rental / 120 minutes (EU) (+IVA = 66.54€)
> NON TELITEC PACKAGES
> Set top Box 200.00€ + IVA = 242.00€
> Monthly fee - 24.99€ + IVA = 30.24€
> 
> Requirements
> Minimum 3Mb ADSL connection recommended
> TV with HDMI or RCA 3 pin connection
> 4 port router (cabled or wireless)
> UK postal address(friend or family)
> 
> I am suspicious. Anybody any ideas?


Sounds like a rip off to me. I looked at Astra2tv they gave me a weeks free trial, it was good because you got a 'sky lookalike' channel screen and catch up facility but decided against it because it was about 18euro a month plus 180 for a box they had configured and you couldn't use it to get other channels via flimon, they only had 23 channels and those came via filmon anyway so I suppose I would be paying for the catchup and not tying up a device. Atm am happily using my kindle plugged into the telly and can get iplayer etc if I need it with hola. Probably cheaper in the long run to buy a kindle fire or cheapo laptop to do the job.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> has anyone seen or heard of reception reports on the costa del sol (fuengirola) . what size dish needed , etc? . thanks in anticipation.


Sketchy reports at best - some say some reception on a 1,8m dish, but then you hear of a 3m dish not working...yes it will be very location specific.



thrax said:


> Worked fine - thanks; shame there aren't similar work arounds for BBC...


Its down to regional variations, and some of the Irish broadcasters have the rights to some programmes on C4, and also why there are different version of a number of channels - like SKy One, Sky Atlantic, Sky SPorts....
But no - all BBCs are free and alrady on the SKy guide anyway so no need to add anything!


----------



## jill235

Hi Stacey, could you let me know how easy the box is to set up? And do you have a VPN? Any information much appreciated! thank you x


----------



## moonman

stacey like jill above i would like to know what the make of the box you have got or have ordered is , also Sat i read on a few forums that some people are getting apple tv boxes , do they give us the lost channels if we get the internet in to the apt. i would also like to know if there is an iptv box that one can buy with the lost channels programmed into it just the basic channels for the soaps and there is no fee after i buy one, the mrs has looked at them for the last 40 years.


----------



## tommy.irene

moonman said:


> stacey like jill above i would like to know what the make of the box you have got or have ordered is , also Sat i read on a few forums that some people are getting apple tv boxes , do they give us the lost channels if we get the internet in to the apt. i would also like to know if there is an iptv box that one can buy with the lost channels programmed into it just the basic channels for the soaps and there is no fee after i buy one, the mrs has looked at them for the last 40 years.


Go to your local Bar and see what IPTV system they are useing..if you dont want sports and only BBC and ITV..ext..they will tell you who to see.. The best about the Bar is you can see it working..


----------



## stacey812000

Hi all so for the android fully loaded tv box there is no vpn as its jail broken you have to get a jail broken one type on ebay what i wrote! You literally plug it into your hdmi on your tv and you just need patience to get to grips! But you get all sports and movies and live tv! And you can download more obviously you need wifi  i hope this helps and then you can enjoy your android smart tv


----------



## stacey812000

Moonman i would say go for s android rather than a Apple tv


----------



## moonman

stacey thanks for that info .


----------



## tommy.irene

AirPlay mirror your Windows or Mac computer to an Apple TV


----------



## LizFox

*Watching TV via Filmon.com*

Hi

We've started watching TV via Filmon.com since we've lost the satellite connection. We're just a bit concerned that we'll be charged an extra cost for downloading - it's about 230MBytes per hour for about 4 hours a day. We have our internet and mobile phone from Jazztel and the only download limit I can see on my paperwork is 500MB on the mobile. I don't know if we have a limit on the house internet.

Can anyone please advise?

Thanks in advance

Liz


----------



## kalohi

We have Orange and not Jazztel, but we don't have any limit. There are 4 people in my house and all of us do extensive streaming and downloading, very often for hours and hours a day. We have never had a problem. I am pretty sure that all of the major providers (Movistar, Orange, Jazztel, Yoigo) have no limit.


----------



## Dunpleecin

Just back from a driving holiday and was in fuengirola where someone was charging 275 € for an android box. Complete rip off. 

A while back I bought a little flash drive device that has android on. It cost 49€. Never really used it until now. You plug it into the hdmi port on the telly and also need a usb plug. Got it from Leroy Merlin. 

Anyway it works by using the filmon app. It has 4gb storage so not a great deal. 

My question to anyone in the know is this. Firstly do the bigger android boxes have a hard drive to record programs? Secondly do the jail broken android boxes on eBay allow you to watch BBC iplayer and itv player etc? 

And finally is there a long term solution viz a viz the satellite or is it gone for good?


----------



## LizFox

Thanks. That's a relief. We'll watch it again.


----------



## sat

Dunpleecin said:


> And finally is there a long term solution viz a viz the satellite or is it gone for good?


The signals are still there.
It is simply that people who have lost them have done so as their dishes are now too small.

There is a rumour that 2E is being moved a bit, into its final and proper location, into space freed by 1N starting its journey to its home at 19 east.

And this small movement of 2E may have a slight affect on reception - with some ares reporting a slightly better reception than before...and channels that were lost are almost there - and with a fine alignment may be back in full - albeit on the very limit of reception.


----------



## Allie-P

I noticed, yesterday, when in Iceland, that they were selling IPTV boxes for about €140 plus €14.99 PCM !! Why the monthly charge ? 

The shelf was bare. Presumably, they had all been snapped up

We still have ITV2,3 & 4 - not sure why ? part of our Sky package ?? - also, thanks to the kind Poster, Sat, have been able to add back Channel 4.

We are, therefore, biding our time & waiting for more information.


----------



## t.w.h

I have one of theose type of boxes, mine was purchased off Ebay it's a jailbroke one so no subs.
I paid £90 ish and got a small keyboard with it.
It does get loads of TV but it takes some getting used to. I don't use it very much, we have had an arial fitted, mostly Spanish TV but if any are dubbed Spanish and if the TV is set up in English then the program uses English language. There are about 5 English speaking channels.


----------



## sat

Allie-P said:


> I noticed, yesterday, when in Iceland, that they were selling IPTV boxes for about €140 plus €14.99 PCM !! Why the monthly charge ?


Because they provide a service that offers the channels.
And they have to charge as that is how their provider makes more money - more money as they are already not paying the TV companies anything for taking their feeds and redistributing them!





Allie-P said:


> We still have ITV2,3 & 4 - not sure why ? part of our Sky package ??


ITV2, ITV3,ITV4 are not part of any sky package - and if you cn still receive these then you should also be able to receive some ITV1 regions - as some iTV1 regions are on the same frequencies as the ITV2, ITV3,ITV4..

ITV2HD , ITV3 HD,ITV4HD are part of the Sky subscription package, and are on a different satellite, and easier tor receive beam, than the SD versions. Hence why people can still receive these HD versions and not the SD versions.


----------



## sat

t.w.h said:


> I have one of theose type of boxes, mine was purchased off Ebay it's a jailbroke one so no subs.
> I paid £90 ish and got a small keyboard with it.


There are two types of "internet tv" boxes doing the rounds.

One set are Android boxes, using XBMC and has links to free feeds for TV - usually using filmon feeds, and sports feeds already available via the internet.

The other are mag250 boxes, that require a paid subscription, use dedicated closed servers, and generally slightly better quality than those android free feeds.


----------



## elizabethw

*filmon tv*

Hi there are a lot of people using Filmontv But is it safe to use? as I saw on Google that the site may be hacked? Can they hack into your Internet Banking>? 
Any Advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## David1979

stacey812000 said:


> hi so im not the best at explaining things, but go on ebay uk and type is fully loaded android tv box, and it pretty much explains it on there, you basically watch every channel you can think of via the box and internet.
> trust me its brilliant, i actually live in italy, but my friends in spain told me about this option.
> good luck


Isn't that basically XBMC?

If so, I have that installed on my laptop, with all the channels, for free. I can simply connect my laptop to my TV and watch it if I choose.


----------



## Allie-P

sat said:


> Because they provide a service that offers the channels.
> And they have to charge as that is how their provider makes more money - more money as they are already not paying the TV companies anything for taking their feeds and redistributing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITV2, ITV3,ITV4 are not part of any sky package - and if you cn still receive these then you should also be able to receive some ITV1 regions - as some iTV1 regions are on the same frequencies as the ITV2, ITV3,ITV4..
> 
> ITV2HD , ITV3 HD,ITV4HD are part of the Sky subscription package, and are on a different satellite, and easier tor receive beam, than the SD versions. Hence why
> people can still receive these HD versions and not the SD versions.




Thanks,

No, I am receiving ITV2,3 & 4 - all HD channels. Therefore, part of my Sky package. 

Am I likely to keep these ?


----------



## David1979

elizabethw said:


> Hi there are a lot of people using Filmontv But is it safe to use? as I saw on Google that the site may be hacked? Can they hack into your Internet Banking>?
> Any Advice would be greatly appreciated!


No, using the site won't affect your internet banking or anything like that.


----------



## sat

elizabethw said:


> Hi there are a lot of people using Filmontv But is it safe to use? as I saw on Google that the site may be hacked? Can they hack into your Internet Banking>?
> Any Advice would be greatly appreciated!


Filmon has two services, a free service and a subscription service.
Using the free service does not require you to input ANY details to use - so safe...



David1979 said:


> Isn't that basically XBMC?
> If so, I have that installed on my laptop, with all the channels, for free. I can simply connect my laptop to my TV and watch it if I choose.


Android boxes use the free XBMC service to access free internet streams for their content.




Allie-P said:


> Thanks,
> No, I am receiving ITV2,3 & 4 - all HD channels. Therefore, part of my Sky package.
> Am I likely to keep these ?


Your original post said "ITV2, 3 and 4",which are not part of the sky package, but you did not say "ITV2HD, ITV3HD, ITV4HD" which are part of the package.

Who knows...ITV can always decide to move them onto a UK beam if they want to.....


----------



## David1979

sat said:


> Android boxes use the free XBMC service to access free internet streams for their content.


Wouldn't those streams be the same ones I can access via XBMC on my laptop?


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> Wouldn't those streams be the same ones I can access via XBMC on my laptop?


Exactly the same.


----------



## Dunpleecin

Can I just say a big thanks to Sat at this point. He has taken the time and trouble to answer all these questions we keep asking and bearing in mind that it's his business and therefore time is money I think we owe him a debt of gratitude. Especially as his advice is probably not going to result in much, if any, business. Not only that but his advice has been impartial whereas when you go to a local supplier they tend to just want to sell you something so their advice has to be taken with a degree of cynicism. So cheers Sat.


----------



## moonman

Sat,,, a tv man on the costa del sol told me he would take my humax freesat hd box and do something to it and i would be able to use it through the internet just the same as before the sat moved to a different beam. is this true. also could you tell me what strength internet is required to use the smart boxes that a lot of the posters are discussing . thank you in anticipation.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> Sat,,, a tv man on the costa del sol told me he would take my humax freesat hd box and do something to it and i would be able to use it through the internet just the same as before the sat moved to a different beam. is this true.


If your dish is too small to receive signal from the satellite in the first place, no amount of playing with the receiver will magically make those signals reappear. A receiver cannot be made to receive signals the dish is too small to receive in the first place!

To get the iplayers (for catchup only - not live tv), then you need to connect using a VPN or similar to "tricky" the iplayers into thinking you are in the uK and not Spain.

Unless he is totally replacing the official Freesat software with some modified version, which uses something like filmon for its live tv feeds....




moonman said:


> also could you tell me what strength internet is required to use the smart boxes that a lot of the posters are discussing . thank you in anticipation.


Some say they work on as low as 0.8m, others say min of 2m.
obviously the lower the speeds the lower the image quality coming thru and the more chance of buffering...


----------



## sat

Dunpleecin said:


> Can I just say a big thanks to Sat at this point. He has taken the time and trouble to answer all these questions we keep asking and bearing in mind that it's his business and therefore time is money I think we owe him a debt of gratitude. Especially as his advice is probably not going to result in much, if any, business.


Cheers. appreciated.

You should see the email inbox and FB inbox each day for the last 10 days or so!!! Trying to filter out those jobs in my area to all the other ones not in my area but who are after advice, but I still have to have the courtesy to reply to...(usually with no "thanks"!).


----------



## David1979

sat said:


> Some say they work on as low as 0.8m, others say min of 2m.
> obviously the lower the speeds the lower the image quality coming thru and the more chance of buffering...


It's also worth taking into account the affect using an internet-based TV solution will have on your internet speed for other things.

Did you know that Movistar TV is internet-based?


----------



## moonman

sat ,,, thanks for that , you are very good, as Dunpleecin has said above and, you must be very busy. we are in the Fuengirola area and it seems to be so bad that no one has tested a dish there it must be a waste of time. when ch 5 went the tv shop tested a 2.4 mt dish and he told me he got nothing. has anyone an experiance, good or bad of internet providers.


----------



## David1979

moonman said:


> sat ,,, thanks for that , you are very good, as Dunpleecin has said above and, you must be very busy. we are in the Fuengirola area and it seems to be so bad that no one has tested a dish there it must be a waste of time. when ch 5 went the tv shop tested a 2.4 mt dish and he told me he got nothing. has anyone an experiance, good or bad of internet providers.


I'm in Benalmadena. What do you mean by internet providers? Do you mean companies? Or running television through the internet?


----------



## Allie-P

sat said:


> Cheers. appreciated.
> 
> You should see the email inbox and FB inbox each day for the last 10 days or so!!! Trying to filter out those jobs in my area to all the other ones not in my area but who are after advice, but I still have to have the courtesy to reply to...(usually with no "thanks"!).



Sat, thank you, again - you are very much appreciated on here for your general, impartial advice 

My own Sky installer has passed me over to another company for the 'correct' IPTV advice &, because of my ignorance, I am unsure if this is genuine or a collusion scam !!

You, in particular, and this Forum is invaluable. Thank you for your time.....


----------



## moonman

David1979 said:


> I'm in Benalmadena. What do you mean by internet providers? Do you mean companies? Or running television through the internet?


no i mean the likes of ,, y internet- telefonica . the people who install the system in to the house/apt.


----------



## David1979

moonman said:


> no i mean the likes of ,, y internet- telefonica . the people who install the system in to the house/apt.


Ah, okay. I have telefonica, and my internet connection is decent enough when you consider the average in the area I guess.

I use Netflix, download music on iTunes and basically do all the stuff I did in the UK. 

If your apartment has a phone line installed already then you're pretty much good to go I think.


----------



## tommy.irene

Try this test and let the blank screen get time to warm up... www.Camposat.TV


----------



## snikpoh

tommy.irene said:


> Try this test and let the blank screen get time to warm up... Camposat.Tv


Just tried this by way of a test for myself - very poor picture and extremely juddery.


----------



## baldilocks

snikpoh said:


> Just tried this by way of a test for myself - very poor picture and extremely juddery.


I did the same and the results were perfect. So one's location and ISP must make a big difference as well as the telephone line.


----------



## moonman

David1979 ,, no i dont have a phone in the apt, i was thinking of getting wi fi . i sort of split my time between fuengirola and dublin as we are both retired . our apts are in a few blocks of 2 and 3 storey high, and y-internet seem to be installed, they have the antennas on the end of a good few of the blocks and one main one one the top of each block . i think the things on the side of the blocks are boosters. when i was over there a few weeks ago i looked at their prices and i thought they were a bit on the dear side.


----------



## David1979

moonman said:


> David1979 ,, no i dont have a phone in the apt, i was thinking of getting wi fi . i sort of split my time between fuengirola and dublin as we are both retired . our apts are in a few blocks of 2 and 3 storey high, and y-internet seem to be installed, they have the antennas on the end of a good few of the blocks and one main one one the top of each block . i think the things on the side of the blocks are boosters. when i was over there a few weeks ago i looked at their prices and i thought they were a bit on the dear side.


If you're not looking for a phone then I'm not sure what your options are really.

I simply phoned Telefonica and got a landline, ADSL and television from them.


----------



## moonman

stacey812000 said:


> Hi all so for the android fully loaded tv box there is no vpn as its jail broken you have to get a jail broken one type on ebay what i wrote! You literally plug it into your hdmi on your tv and you just need patience to get to grips! But you get all sports and movies and live tv! And you can download more obviously you need wifi  i hope this helps and then you can enjoy your android smart tv


Stacey,, can you get bbc i player and the itv player on the android box you have. i have had a look on ebay is that the smart boxes on the site there are lots of them. thanks for the info.


----------



## stevelin

You can get Iplayer etc on an android but you would also need a VPN or smartdns to be able to watch. You can however get Filmon and the like without.


----------



## moonman

stevelin,, i am not great at this stuff its all new to me, i understand what a vpn is but i dont know what a smartdns is. i thought if i bought a fully loaded android box jail broken like stacey got on ebay i wouldn't need a vpn. thank you, peter.


----------



## stevelin

Sorry dont know that much about them but think you still need a VPNor DNS to access UK TV. A smart DNS is similar to a VPN Ive installed mine into router take a look at smartdnsproxy or similar. Im presently using Cactus very easy to set up you get a weeks free trial I paid for the year worked out about 24 pound so can now access Iplayer 5 on demand etc from tablet and PC. Ive also connected my sky box +hd ( I do have a subscription) and now getting catch up TV as well. Total cost to me 24 pound a year for DNS and my usual sky subscription.


----------



## moonman

stacey812000 said:


> Hi all so for the android fully loaded tv box there is no vpn as its jail broken you have to get a jail broken one type on ebay what i wrote! You literally plug it into your hdmi on your tv and you just need patience to get to grips! But you get all sports and movies and live tv! And you can download more obviously you need wifi  i hope this helps and then you can enjoy your android smart tv


Stacey,, can you get bbc i player and itv player with your android tv box . thanks


----------



## tommy.irene

You can get the BBC & ITV iplayers on your computer.. just use Hola unblocker.. it works better on Google Crome and you can run a lead to watch on your TV.


----------



## David1979

moonman said:


> Stacey,, can you get bbc i player and itv player with your android tv box . thanks


The XBMC program that is installed on these android boxes can be installed onto your laptop easily enough if that would work for you?


----------



## Basil Brush

stevelin said:


> Sorry dont know that much about them but think you still need a VPNor DNS to access UK TV. A smart DNS is similar to a VPN Ive installed mine into router take a look at smartdnsproxy or similar. Im presently using Cactus very easy to set up you get a weeks free trial I paid for the year worked out about 24 pound so can now access Iplayer 5 on demand etc from tablet and PC. Ive also connected my sky box +hd ( I do have a subscription) and now getting catch up TV as well. Total cost to me 24 pound a year for DNS and my usual sky subscription.


Hi I am new to this forum I thought I may be able to help on this thread as I have just found all BBC and ITV channels available if you have broadband without the need of using a proxy server. Because I am new here I cannot post links but the domain is uktvs.net I think it is a new website because I have been looking for a site like this since we lost channel five. I have found it very good and easy to use. Hope this helps a few people


----------



## davexf

Basil Brush said:


> Hi I am new to this forum I thought I may be able to help on this thread as I have just found all BBC and ITV channels available if you have broadband without the need of using a proxy server. Because I am new here I cannot post links but the domain is uktvs.net I think it is a new website because I have been looking for a site like this since we lost channel five. I have found it very good and easy to use. Hope this helps a few people


Hi 

Their web site says 

All our TV feeds are supplied by filmon one of the largest TV and film streaming companies on the planet. 

And as Filmon is free, and they charge - can´t say as I see there´s an advantage 

Davexf


----------



## moonman

David1979 said:


> The XBMC program that is installed on these android boxes can be installed onto your laptop easily enough if that would work for you?


david,, thanks so far for your advice every little helps as i am going over to fuengirola soon and i want to set up something , so to recap,, if i get a smart fully loaded android box, and get the internet into the apt we will be able to get the bbc/itv/ch4/ch5, and also be able to get the bbc i player and the itv player. thanks.


----------



## Lynn R

We've had wimax broadband for a a few years (billed as up to 10mbps but actual speed achieved usually around 6) and found it OK until the satellite switchover. However, since then it hasn't been satisfactory for watching live TV via iplayer or Filmon, and downloading programmes to watch later severely restricted our internet speed due to the provider's fair usage policy (1.5 gb per day, although it was 2 when we first took the contract out).

So we started looking for an alternative, and this week have had cable internet installed, via a local cable TV provider We didn't take the cable TV or phone service they also offer, as it wasn't necessary. So we now have a 20 mbps internet speed (which gives actual speed of around 19.5 mbps) for €18 per month, inc IVA, compared to the €29 we were paying before. My OH has installed a smart DNS so we can watch live TV either via iplayer, 4OD, etc. or via Filmon (using an android tablet connected to the TV), picture is fine with no buffering or pixellating.

If anyone else lives in a sizeable town it might be worth seeing if there are similar cable TV companies in your area who also offer internet, it seems to be faster and cheaper than other providers. Ours also offers 30 mbps or 50 mbps (for higher prices, obviously), but the 30mb one was only just over €25 per month.

So the satellite switchover did us a favour really, or we might never have shopped around for a better service and saved some money into the bargain!


----------



## moonman

lynn what company did you get for your internet as they may be in fuengirola.


----------



## Lynn R

moonman said:


> lynn what company did you get for your internet as they may be in fuengirola.


They are called Electrovideo TV, but their website (which is terrible by the way, I'm glad to say it doesn't seem to be indicative of the quality of their services) they only have offices here in Velez and in Torre del Mar. We have another local company called Velevisa which offers similar services, but slightly more expensive.

I must say we were impressed by EVT's service. We went in to the office to enquire about the internet service on Monday morning, having seen it working at a friend's house over the weekend. Signed up for a contract there and then (can be cancelled after two months), a technician called at 12.30 pm the next day but we were out so he left a card, he came back that evening to check things out and put the internal cabling in place, another engineer was recabling what seemed like half the street on Wednesday, then the technician came back and installed our modem the next morning so everything was up and running by midday on Thursday. So much for the rubbish Spanish customer service we tend to hear so much about!


----------



## NickStone

*Getting BBC etc now the Satellite has been changed*

Hi, I have a house just outside of Marebella and I am wondering how I get the TV channels like BBC and ITV etc now that SKY have moved them to a different Satellite that doesnt cover this region anymore.

I have done some research on companies that are offering to supply the missing TV services by internet etc. but was wondering if anyone had any experience of using these before i go ahead and sign up for one of these packages, as I have not done this before.

thanks for your help


----------



## sat

NickStone said:


> Hi, I have a house just outside of Marebella and I am wondering how I get the TV channels like BBC and ITV etc now that SKY have moved them to a different Satellite that doesnt cover this region anymore.


Sky have not moved BBC and ITV channels.
The BBC and ITV moved their channels to a new satellite as their previous satellite were old and needed replacing.
The move was nothing to do with Sky, Sky do not own or operate any satellites. They, along with all the other broadcasters simply rent frequencies from the satellite owners.



NickStone said:


> I have done some research on companies that are offering to supply the missing TV services by internet etc. but was wondering if anyone had any experience of using these before i go ahead and sign up for one of these packages, as I have not done this before.


Much has already been covered in this thread, so perhaps reading it from the start may help.
Obviously the first thing is do you have a reasonable internet speed. The lower the speed the lower the image quality and you will get more buffering. You will not get anything like HD image quality, in fact it may just about be SD quality. Most subscription services use the same equipment (mag250 box), and will probably come from the same providers..so its a question of who offers the channels you want for the price you want.


----------



## moonman

Sat,, can one buy those mag boxes fully loaded on ebay and amazon ,, and through them get bbc/itv etc if one only wants the public service channels, and not have to pay a monthly fee on top of the internet cost. a lot of expat pensioners only want to look at the soaps and the news and lots of them cannot afford both charges.


----------



## littlecritterz

I bought my box (and a box for my parents) from ebay. It costs around £125 and it is a quad core box (I previously had a dual core but upgraded to a quad core as I had picture issues and a lot of buffering with the dual core). There is no monthly charge. I can watch all the UK channels plus I can also get the sky movies and sky sports channels plus many other channels from all over the world. I can even watch movies that are still in the cinema (and they are dvd quality not camcorder quality). My picture quality is very good and I can also get some HD quality pictures although most of them are dvd quality. I would never use a pay for subscription service for internet tv as it is possible to get all those 'packages' for free. I'm not sure if I can put a link on here but can pm the link to anybody that wants it.


----------



## moonman

littlecritterz said:


> I bought my box (and a box for my parents) from ebay. It costs around £125 and it is a quad core box (I previously had a dual core but upgraded to a quad core as I had picture issues and a lot of buffering with the dual core). There is no monthly charge. I can watch all the UK channels plus I can also get the sky movies and sky sports channels plus many other channels from all over the world. I can even watch movies that are still in the cinema (and they are dvd quality not camcorder quality). My picture quality is very good and I can also get some HD quality pictures although most of them are dvd quality. I would never use a pay for subscription service for internet tv as it is possible to get all those 'packages' for free. I'm not sure if I can put a link on here but can pm the link to anybody that wants it.


that answers a lot for me ,thanks,, i have emailed about 9 tv satellite companies who would be located within a short distance from my apt . i asked them what was the monthly fee for. i received only one reply and that was the following ," the days of free tv are gone and they will not be back" etc. i can see from your very clear and informative answer why the didn't reply.


----------



## littlecritterz

I recommended this same box to a neighbour of my parents..they had initially considered a paid for subscription..when they queried what the subscription was for they were told 'maintenance'. However the seller I bought mine from can access the box remotely if it needs 'fixing' and he doesnt charge for this. I have never needed to use this service and I have been watching internet tv since I moved over in August last year. The box updates itself so I don't understand what maintenance is provided to warrant a monthly fee. The seller offers a one year warrantly and a lifetime support at no extra cost.


Just to add the, box I have is fully loaded with xbmc. if, however, you don't want to pay for the box and would rather download xbmc onto your laptop and use a HDMI cable to connect it to your tv then it is possible to do this too (and can still get all the uk channels etc). I preferred the box though as it keeps my laptop free.


----------



## amespana

Would be grateful for the link .Many thanks


----------



## littlecritterz

amespana said:


> Would be grateful for the link .Many thanks


link sent


----------



## amespana

Thanks for the link,was it complicated to lnstall?


----------



## sat

Mag250 boxes are designed for pay services.
Android boxes can be used with XBMC, which uses links to free streams on the internet - eg filmon.

XBMC can take a while to get used to and trawl though al the available links - and it may take a few goes to get to a working link,.
Where are the Mag250 subscription boxes are simply,click OK to bring up a channel list and select your channel.


----------



## amespana

Europa network use mag250 boxes which you can use without a subscription.


----------



## moonman

littlecritterz said:


> link sent


can you sen me the as well, thank you .


----------



## stacey812000

Can you send me the link thanks


----------



## stacey812000

Can you send me the link thank you so much for any help


----------



## xabiaxica

oh for goodness sakes!!

what's all the PMing of links about??

whoever has this link, as long as you don't work for them - post it publicly!!!


that's within the forum rules


----------



## littlecritterz

xabiachica said:


> oh for goodness sakes!!
> 
> what's all the PMing of links about??
> 
> whoever has this link, as long as you don't work for them - post it publicly!!!
> 
> 
> that's within the forum rules


no I don't work for them..but beginning to wish I did..lol..

here's the link to the ebay seller

QUAD-CORE ANDROID TV BOX UNLOCKED WORLD TV, BEST TV BOX EVER FREE TV & MOVIES | eBay


----------



## moonman

xabiachica said:


> oh for goodness sakes!!
> 
> what's all the PMing of links about??
> 
> whoever has this link, as long as you don't work for them - post it publicly!!!
> 
> 
> that's within the forum rules


some people are a little bit wary of posting this type of info , for fear of annoying , mods.


----------



## littlecritterz

amespana said:


> Thanks for the link,was it complicated to lnstall?


It was very easy to install, the seller sends written instructions for getting the box up and running..he also has links to his videos on youtube that shows you how to use the box and find the links


----------



## xabiaxica

moonman said:


> some people are a little bit wary of posting this type of info , for fear of annoying , mods.


it's more annoying when people don't read the rules 

links are permitted as long as they are in response to a request & you're not posting a link to your own company or one you work for


simples............


----------



## sat

amespana said:


> Europa network use mag250 boxes which you can use without a subscription.


No you do need a subscription...of sorts
You need to pay Europa a monthly fee for their internet and phone services - and the tv is part of that fee and service.

So it is free as long as you pay them


----------



## littlecritterz

sat said:


> Mag250 boxes are designed for pay services.
> Android boxes can be used with XBMC, which uses links to free streams on the internet - eg filmon.
> 
> XBMC can take a while to get used to and trawl though al the available links - and it may take a few goes to get to a working link,.
> Where are the Mag250 subscription boxes are simply,click OK to bring up a channel list and select your channel.


.These boxes do come with xmbc and use filmon, expat tv, ftv and not filmon (but i think they are all from filmon originally) It can take some getting used to when finding the links for the sky channels etc but the name of the apps give you a general idea of where things are (eg movie addons such as movies2K and sports add ons such as sportsdevil). The seller has it set up so you can find the UK channels(BBC, ITV, Channel 4 etc ) very easily but it can take some getting used to to find the links to the other channels etc. My parents are as technophobe as you can get and they have gotten the hang of it after only a week. Sometimes you will find a dead link and have to try another link, if you are used to sky tv then this can be a bit annoying but you soon get used to it and soon learn which links are more stable than others. For the saving of the monthly fee of the other boxes I would rather have a little inconvenience every now and then. Sky tv and satellite tv are always going to be a more stable option and more convenient but for those that no longer have that option the internet boxes are definitely the way to go.


----------



## moonman

xabiachica said:


> it's more annoying when people don't read the rules
> 
> links are permitted as long as they are in response to a request & you're not posting a link to your own company or one you work for
> 
> 
> simples............


i am not looking for an argument,, but how would anyone know who works for who. in my opinion unless the forum user buys advertising space on the site, one would never know. however im glad that the poster gave a few people the info, as i have been trying to get a straight answer to a simple question from the tv professionals . now i know why.


----------



## xabiaxica

moonman said:


> i am not looking for an argument,, but how would anyone know who works for who. in my opinion unless the forum user buys advertising space on the site, one would never know. however im glad that the poster gave a few people the info, as i have been trying to get a straight answer to a simple question from the tv professionals . now i know why.


well of course we don't know for sure, but things are checkable to a point 

but generally speaking, regular, reasonably long term members are welcome to post links in response to a request for info though 

if us mods are in doubt we'll check it out


----------



## moonman

sat said:


> No you do need a subscription...of sorts
> You need to pay Europa a monthly fee for their internet and phone services - and the tv is part of that fee and service.
> 
> So it is free as long as you pay them


sat,, a simple question,, all i want on tv in my apt is the following. bbc (eastenders),, itv (corrie,,emmerdale), ch 4 (hollyoaks), ch 5 (big brother), for the wife. . and for me, itv (news at ten), bbc1, (match of the day). is this possible on a magic 250 box.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> sat,, a simple question,, all i want on tv in my apt is the following. bbc (eastenders),, itv (corrie,,emmerdale), ch 4 (hollyoaks), ch 5 (big brother), for the wife. . and for me, itv (news at ten), bbc1, (match of the day). is this possible on a magic 250 box.


As explained before.Mag250s are designed for subscription iptv services. 
Mag250s are not designed to run XBMC and the filmon streams.

So Simple answer:

On a Mag250 box with a subscription to a service provider - Yes

On a Mag250 box without a subscription to a service provider - No

On an Android box running XBMC without a subscription to any service provider - Yes


----------



## moonman

sat,, there is a guy on the costa del sol advertising , a smartbox for 275 as far as i can remember. on his ad which he left into our local pub and supermarket it says , full installation and no monthly subscription. are these different to the mag box.


----------



## stevelin

That sounds rather expensive. If your on facebook take a look at the IPTV Spain they have lots of advise.


----------



## littlecritterz

moonman said:


> sat,, there is a guy on the costa del sol advertising , a smartbox for 275 as far as i can remember. on his ad which he left into our local pub and supermarket it says , full installation and no monthly subscription. are these different to the mag box.


I presume these are similar boxes to the one I gave in the link? The magboxes come with a subscription (as SAT said) and the android boxes don't need a subscription so I presume this smartbox is just an android box preloaded with XBMC hence why they are being sold with no monthly subscription.


----------



## tommy.irene

moonman said:


> sat,, there is a guy on the costa del sol advertising , a smartbox for 275 as far as i can remember. on his ad which he left into our local pub and supermarket it says , full installation and no monthly subscription. are these different to the mag box.


Buy one and when it stops working ..try and find him...ask the barman what box he uses and were did he get his..


----------



## NickStone

I have done some research of my own since my first posting and I was really unsure about th e Mag boxes as it seems this is just linking to a datacentre somewhere that has a set top box that is somehow rebroadcasting the content across the internet. This seems to me to be illegal and I guess not reliable long term if the BBC etc shuts them down.

Still needing to take a solution back home with me i have taken the plunge and bought online a SKY NOW TV box and Popcorn VPN router for £99 - this includes 12 months VPN charges.
I dont have a SKY account since i left the UK but it will still give me all of the ( except ITV but when i checked this is coming soon). Looking at the SKY website i can access their premium services on a pay as you go basis ( Sports is my main requirement) so long as i am linked on the VPN.
Popcorn have told me that the VPN and box comes ready configured and they can remotely manage it and send new settings over the web, Like normal internet providers do with the modems etc that they supply.
Their Phone support line ( UK based) was very helpful and reassuring, to the point that i have signed up for 12 months with a feeling of confidence.

I will let you know how it goes when it arrives and i set it up. I have an Average 5MBps internet speed to my house and i was told this would be fine. ( My Apple TV works fine on this speed at the moment)

Nick.


----------



## moonman

tommy.irene said:


> Buy one and when it stops working ..try and find him...ask the barman what box he uses and were did he get his..


i know what you mean , and from the leaflet i picked up in the supermarket one would think that way indeed. but surprise, surprise, they actually have a shop in benalmadena near a fun park named tivoli world and they also have a landline phone number and fax etc, but i agree with some posters it seems very expensive . they can be bought on ebay (see recent posts) for around 120 pounds and the only difference i can see is, for 275 euro they show the buyer how to use it and they put a cable from the modem to the box and another one from the box to the tv..


----------



## thrax

An interesting and not unexpected side effect of 1000s of expats trying to access UKTV via the internet is that many ISPs are struggling with an estimated 1000% increase in demand for internet. Some have had to throttle back download speeds from guaranteed levels of 4Mbps or above to 1.5Mbps from mid afternoon until late at night. As more and more folk start using IPTV and other devices that use huge amounts of bandwidth we can expect to see fairly serious issues and some ISPs collapsing. I am already aware of 2 who might not survive and several others who are limiting download speeds and this is before the many many expats start trying IPTV etc. I suggested on one Fb page that if UK soaps were so desperately missed there is a really good solution and one that will work 100%. Move back to the UK.


----------



## davexf

Hola

My local Wimax supplier is having a new fibre optic line installed as we speak. In theory it should be installed today - so after 8 o´clock tonight we´ll see if it has worked. 

Davexf


----------



## moonman

thrax,,, thats a very interesting observation . as all of last weeks free papers on the costa del sol have fairly big ads for several internet companies offering all strengths of interne, t provided one is willing to pay the money for the stronger signal.


----------



## moonman

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> My local Wimax supplier is having a new fibre optic line installed as we speak. In theory it should be installed today - so after 8 o´clock tonight we´ll see if it has worked.
> 
> Davexf


dont forget to let us know how it is overnight. as a matter of intrest who is your supplier and do they operate in the costa del sol. thanks.


----------



## thrax

I have also heard from a reliable source that the British Embassy in Madrid has been receiving thousands of calls from disgruntled expats about the loss of UK TV. Some people have been told to wait a few weeks. Don't do anything yet, leave it with us. Haha. As if the BBC and ITV et al will suddenly bow to the extraordinary might of the Embassy in Madrid and put their channels back on the pan-European beam. You never know, though!!!!


----------



## davexf

moonman said:


> dont forget to let us know how it is overnight. as a matter of intrest who is your supplier and do they operate in the costa del sol. thanks.


Hola

Yes of course I´ll report back - no prob 

My supplier is called Sky-internet and uses Ono fibre optics - I think a local to Chiclana company. We have a choice of 4 Wimax suppliers here 

Davexf


----------



## JaneyO

amespana said:


> Would be grateful for the link .Many thanks


Me too can you send the link? Tell me what box exactly it is? Also the best internet speed we can get is 4-5 whatever they are is this going to work without high speed internet we certainly don't have enough for hd quality. You just plug the box into the tv is that right- am using filmon with HDMI cable but getting fed up with tripping over it! Thanks


----------



## jay_spain

jay_spain said:


> CapnBilly, do you know what file you used? Did you download from the DD-WRT site? Would it be possible for you to send me what steps you did to flash the drive? I watched a youtube and it said to first flash with the generic mini and after that is done to flash again with the standard generic. Is it possible for you to tell me what firmware you have flashed on yours? After you flashed the firmware does Astrill give you the information to put in the router so it signs on automatically?
> Sorry for all these questions, I am hoping to flash tomorrow if I get the info and then test it out.
> Thanks for your help


Finally received the Router and have flashed with DD-WRT and connected to the ISP router and the SKY-HD box. With all in place I can use Catchup TV to download and record BBC, ITV, C4, E4 etc and watch just like recordings from SKY. I used a VPN provided called PureVPN as they were much cheaper than Astrill, less space needed on the router and good customer support. Working good so far. Happy household again


----------



## littlecritterz

JaneyO said:


> Me too can you send the link? Tell me what box exactly it is? Also the best internet speed we can get is 4-5 whatever they are is this going to work without high speed internet we certainly don't have enough for hd quality. You just plug the box into the tv is that right- am using filmon with HDMI cable but getting fed up with tripping over it! Thanks


I've posted the link a few pages back. The box connects to your tv using a Hdmi cable (or the 3 video/audio plugs on older tvs). The box is WiFi or you can connect via ethernet. All cables come supplied with the box. I have bought two if these boxes and each one took no more than a week to come via post. My internet speed is a max of 3 and the box works perfectly for me.


----------



## baldilocks

littlecritterz said:


> I've posted the link a few pages back. The box connects to your tv using a Hdmi cable (or the 3 video/audio plugs on older tvs). The box is WiFi or you can connect via ethernet. All cables come supplied with the box. I have bought two if these boxes and each one took no more than a week to come via post. My internet speed is a max of 3 and the box works perfectly for me.


Presumably one could use the RCA plugs to connect to the passthrough on a DVD recorder and the hdmi to run from the DVD recorder to the TV and thereby be able to record the downloading programmes, assuming that the internet was up to it.


----------



## littlecritterz

baldilocks said:


> Presumably one could use the RCA plugs to connect to the passthrough on a DVD recorder and the hdmi to run from the DVD recorder to the TV and thereby be able to record the downloading programmes, assuming that the internet was up to it.


I presume this would work but have never tried it so wouldn't like to give a definitive yes or no. There are usb ports on the box so in theory I think it would be possible to also record onto a usb device.


----------



## davexf

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Yes of course I´ll report back - no prob
> 
> My supplier is called Sky-internet and uses Ono fibre optics - I think a local to Chiclana company. We have a choice of 4 Wimax suppliers here
> 
> Davexf


Hola

Well at 7-45 this morning I turned the TV on using my netbook computer and watched BBC1. The difference is noticeable - one swallow does not a summer make - so I did a speed test on one of my other computers. 2.89 download while watching BBC1 and the TV did not stutter 

Davexf


----------



## moonman

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Yes of course I´ll report back - no prob
> 
> My supplier is called Sky-internet and uses Ono fibre optics - I think a local to Chiclana company. We have a choice of 4 Wimax suppliers here
> 
> Davexf


Dave,, is chiclana down by cadiz direction. the reason i ask is ono seems to be a madrid based company, there is a wimax company called wikiker in calahonda which a guy in a tv shop told about. he said that they gave good signal strength, have you or anyone heard of them or could anyone recommend a good wimax company on the costa del sol.


----------



## davexf

moonman said:


> Dave,, is chiclana down by cadiz direction. the reason i ask is ono seems to be a madrid based company, there is a wimax company called wikiker in calahonda which a guy in a tv shop told about. he said that they gave good signal strength, have you or anyone heard of them or could anyone recommend a good wimax company on the costa del sol.


Hi Moonman, 

Yes Chiclana is in Cádiz region; Wimax is a generic name for wide area Wi-Fi (Wi-Fi is defined as "within a house" whereas Wimax can be over several Kms. 

Ono is a company similar to Movistar but being a new company, runs off the back of the copper cables of Movistar, but has its own fibre optic system. Jazztel is a similar company to Ono. 

I don´t know of any Wimax companies in the CDS - but "Google is your friend" 

Davexf


----------



## blindpet

jay_spain said:


> Finally received the Router and have flashed with DD-WRT and connected to the ISP router and the SKY-HD box. With all in place I can use Catchup TV to download and record BBC, ITV, C4, E4 etc and watch just like recordings from SKY. I used a VPN provided called PureVPN as they were much cheaper than Astrill, less space needed on the router and good customer support. Working good so far. Happy household again


Just curious which router you are using and why you chose dd-wrt instead of OpenWrt?


----------



## jay_spain

blindpet said:


> Just curious which router you are using and why you chose dd-wrt instead of OpenWrt?


Hello
I use the Linksys E1500 router. I found it new on ebay and it was supported by DD-WRT. I used DD-WRT and not OpenWRT because I had installed it before onto a router and because the software for the VPN I was using at the time supported install of their own software on a router flashed with DD-WRT. Now I use PureVPN and they do not require any flashing of a routers software if the router supports PPTP or L2PT. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pazcat

A few months ago somebody posted a couple of either links or they just named the website for watching movies and another for tv shows online.
I have searched this thread pretty well and I can't find it which leads me to believe it was mentioned elsewhere.

It was a bit like putlocker but when I went to the page it was much better than that. 
It wasn't a torrent place and I don't really want to download anything I would just like to watch some old tv shows and movies.

I forget who the poster was unfortunately but would recognise the sites.

Any ideas?


----------



## baldilocks

Hi Paz

You can go to 
FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION
or 
Camposat.Tv


----------



## Pazcat

Cheers baldi, I use filmon all the time. It is excellent for watching live tv.

I was after more after one with a database of old shows, say if I wanted to watch the original Star Trek series.
Same sort of thing with the movies too, I'm after older movies but I know the site I saw had all the latest releases on it.


----------



## baldilocks

Pazcat said:


> Cheers baldi, I use filmon all the time. It is excellent for watching live tv.
> 
> I was after more after one with a database of old shows, say if I wanted to watch the original Star Trek series.
> Same sort of thing with the movies too, I'm after older movies but I know the site I saw had all the latest releases on it.


You need to perhaps get in touch with Joey and Alan :
[email protected]
and ask for their list

or PM me with your e-mail address and I'll forward their latest list


----------



## tommy.irene

Try Filmon or camposat tv and utube.


----------



## stevelin

Flixanity is very good


----------



## tommy.irene

n WwW.PogoTV.Eu Live Sports | Live Sports Streaming | Live Football Stream |Live Cricket Streaming

WwW.PogoTV.Eu Live Sports | Live Sports Streaming | Live Football Stream |Live Cricket Streaming Live Sports | Live Sports Streaming | Live Football Stream |Live...
POGOTV.EU
15 February at 22:02 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston FreeTvAll.com - Watch Free All Live Tv Channels Online Anywhere - Watch and Broadcast Live Tv Channels Online on Internet (Powered by FreeTvAll)

FreeTvAll.com - Watch Free All Live Tv Channels Online Anywhere - Watch and...
FREETVALL.COM|BY ARSLAN HASSAN - HTTP://CLIP-BUCKET.COM/ARSLAN-HASSAN
15 February at 22:03 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston Live Football Streaming | Watch Live Football Streaming - Live Soccer Streaming

Live Football Streaming | Watch Live Football Streaming - Live Soccer Streaming
Live Football Streaming, Watch live Football STreaming...
HDEMBED.COM|BY FREE FOOTBALL STREAMING ADMIN
16 February at 10:02 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston LiveTvCafe.net - Watch Live Tv Channels Online Free - Watch and Broadcast Live Tv Channels Free Online (Powered by FreeTvAll)
16 February at 10:13 · Like

Tommy Johnston Cricfree | Cricfree.eu | Cricfree.tv
Live Sports | Live Sports Streaming | Live Football Stream
Watch Live Sports Streaming Online, Watch Live Video Streaming of Football Free, Watch Live Sports Streaming for free, Watch Live Sports Free, Live Sports Events Free, Watch Live Football, American Football, Basketball, Baseball, Rugby, Tennis, Formula1, Cycling and all other Events streams Free.
CRICFREE.TV
16 February at 10:14 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston flashIPTV | Watch Now now

flashIPTV | Watch Now
FLASHIPTV.COM
16 February at 10:34 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston Live Sport Streams, Football, Soccer, Ice Hockey, NFL,WWE, UFC Tennis, Basketball / LiveTV

Tvembed | Live events sports
homedesc
TVEMBED.EU
16 February at 11:25 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston UK TV Zone home page
UK TV Zone home page
View what channels are avialible and just click to watch. ITV, BBC, Channel 4, channel 5 and loads more!
UKTVZONE.COM
24 February at 20:02 · Unlike · 1 · Remove Preview

Joe Warren Use it all the time, better than TV
5 March at 13:21 · Like

Tommy Johnston Use https://hola.org/ to unblock the BBC & ITV i players..

Hola Better Internet – Access censored sites
Access sites censored in your country and accelerate your Internet with Hola – Free!
HOLA.ORG
8 March at 09:49 · Like · Remove Preview

Joe Warren thanks
8 March at 10:22 · Like

Tommy Johnston There are 600+ tv shows here. By the way, it is totally free.
http://tvshowsonline-abwhu.de.tf
. 
Hit tv shows
Breaking Bad ...

http://tvshowsonline-abwhu.de.tf/
TVSHOWSONLINE-ABWHU.DE.TF
25 March at 20:43 · Like

Tommy Johnston
Tommy Johnston's photo.
5 April at 15:59 · Like

Tommy Johnston Camposat.Tv
Camposat.Tv
LIVE.CAMPOSAT.TV
5 April at 16:27 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston Watch UK IPTV Internet TV Set Top Box For British Terrestrial Channels

Watch UK IPTV Internet TV Set Top Box For British Terrestrial Channels
Watch UK IPTV, astra2 IPTV Loss of satellite signal from...
ASTRA2.TV
28 April at 15:45 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston Home | IPTV-PLAYER.COM
IPTV Player
This website allows you to watch RTSP,RTMP*,HTTP and MMS streams, the website also supports video from Filmon, YouTube, Dailymotion and more. Also if you sign up for an account here you can save your favourite streams to a list for easy access. You can find streams to play around the web by searchin…
IPTV-PLAYER.COM
27 May at 14:19 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston Live Online TV 24/7 - Watch Live TV Online, Live TV Channels, Live Sports Online, Live Sports Stream For Free

LiveOnlineTv247.com
Save
LIVEONLINETV247.COM
27 May at 14:20 · Like · 1 · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston Time 4 Tv - its time for watching Free Live Tv Streams

Time 4 Tv - its time for watching Free Live Tv Streams
TIME4TV.COM|BY NAUMANX2
12 August at 20:03 · Like · Remove Preview

Tommy Johnston itv
itv
UKTVZONE.COM


----------



## Pazcat

stevelin said:


> Flixanity is very good


This is the closest to what I am after some of the shows don't appear to be available though but it looks alright, the one that was mentioned was a bit different but it's that sort of site.


----------



## Horlics

You're unlikely to find a free source that gives you access to streaming of old shows. Most people looking for complete collections of old material use a Usenet provider. Maybe it was that sort of service you were thinking about?


----------



## Pazcat

There are plenty of sites like putlocker for movies and letmewatchthis is alright for tv shows and movies but the links that someone posted were slightly better than that and didn't require signing up or being linked to a hosting site.

It might not matter if I can stream a movie from the PC to the tv via my dongle but not sure if I can. I'll have to check it out, it's just the lazy option I'm after without setting up any cords across the room.


----------



## baldilocks

Pazcat said:


> There are plenty of sites like putlocker for movies and letmewatchthis is alright for tv shows and movies but the links that someone posted were slightly better than that and didn't require signing up or being linked to a hosting site.
> 
> It might not matter if I can stream a movie from the PC to the tv via my dongle but not sure if I can. I'll have to check it out, it's just the lazy option I'm after without setting up any cords across the room.


Without any fancy equipment, you can 'stream' anything from a PC to the TV (assuming it has the right socket) just put a splitter in the line between the PC and the monitor run one end to the monitor and the other to the TV. On our TV we have numerous options for putting a programme on it:

from PC
from digital aerial
from DVD player/recorder
from USB
from satellite, 
from Android receiver
from VCR


----------



## hairytop42

*Availability of sky in Spain ?*

Hi all 
We are relocating to Campasol Mazarron on Tuesday 3rd February 2015 
This will be are main residence 
I have a question for you out their if you can help ?
Here in England we have a sky subscription do we cancell it this end ? 
Or do we keep it running and hope that we can use the sky card in our new home in Spain ?
Or do we cancell the subscription in England ? 
And join sky in Spain ?
Will it be cheaper in Spain ?

Help please 

Hairytop42


----------



## xabiaxica

hairytop42 said:


> Hi all
> We are relocating to Campasol Mazarron on Tuesday 3rd February 2015
> This will be are main residence
> I have a question for you out their if you can help ?
> Here in England we have a sky subscription do we cancell it this end ?
> Or do we keep it running and hope that we can use the sky card in our new home in Spain ?
> Or do we cancell the subscription in England ?
> And join sky in Spain ?
> Will it be cheaper in Spain ?
> 
> Help please
> 
> Hairytop42



:welcome:

I've tacked your question onto the end of a discussion about the various ways of watching UK TV stations here in Spain


a lot will depend upon whether you can get a satellite signal in Camposol - we have other members in that area who will know

all I know about it, is that if you _can _get a signal - you need a UK address for sky, since it isn't officially available here


----------



## blindpet

If you are unlucky and can't get the satellite signal you can always use NTV with a set top box like the Mag 250, you can search for NTV reviews to get an idea of what it's like, many British expats use it if their new country fails to deliver the content they want through traditional means.


----------



## sat

hairytop42 said:


> Hi all
> Here in England we have a sky subscription do we cancell it this end ?
> Or do we keep it running and hope that we can use the sky card in our new home in Spain ?
> Or do we cancell the subscription in England ?
> And join sky in Spain ?
> Will it be cheaper in Spain ?


If you want to keep receiving Sky pay channel in Spain, then simply keep your sky account going. Just make sure you still have "control" over that UK Address just incase sky issue a new sky card (rumoured to be this year!)

There is no "Sky Spain".
If you cancel your Sky UK account, and start a "Sky from Spain" account, you will simply be starting a Sky UK account, and paying exactly the same subscription as if you had continued your own subscription.!

(Note that Sky Multiroom may or may not work in Spain - the sky multiroom cont5act states that all cards and boxes MUST be connected to a UK phone line (or internet signal) so Sky can ensure that the discounted cards are being used at the correct location)

Most Sky pay channels can be received in that area on a dish of about 125x135cm. 
However, reception of non Sky pay channels, like BBC ITV C4 and Fives is harder, and may require a very very large dish (like 3m+), or an alternate way (eg via VPN and iplayers, or via a free or paid (yet unofficial and from athird party) internet feed.



Spain does have its own satellite TV service, Canal+, with many of the channels that are on Sky UK (Discovery, Nat GEo, Sports, Movies), with the main language in Spanish, with the option to change to the original English language.


----------



## extranjero

I live on Camposol and receive all channels with no problem. 
I have a a 1.45 metre freesat dish.
I use a Humax recordable box 
Camposol is a very large urbanisation, and I have heard that a few people have slight problems with some channels, but overall, we are much luckier than some further south.
People who live near Camposol eg Lorca, Mazarron seem to have varying experiences.


----------



## extranjero

Edited, as duplicated post


----------



## londonmandan

sat said:


> (Note that Sky Multiroom may or may not work in Spain - the sky multiroom cont5act states that all cards and boxes MUST be connected to a UK phone line (or internet signal) so Sky can ensure that the discounted cards are being used at the correct location)


This has changed, the removal of the requirement was for new installations after 18th Dec 2013.

My mum has one of my multi room cards in Spain and it's fine, it's not connected to phone or internet.


----------



## sat

londonmandan said:


> This has changed, the removal of the requirement was for new installations after 18th Dec 2013.
> 
> My mum has one of my multi room cards in Spain and it's fine, it's not connected to phone or internet.


I understood it to be the phone line connection was no longer needed, as they now use the wifi / internet for location...

Will have to look into that one a bit more


----------



## londonmandan

sat said:


> I understood it to be the phone line connection was no longer needed, as they now use the wifi / internet for location...
> 
> Will have to look into that one a bit more


When I had it installed back in my house in the UK I asked about a phone line etc and the installer told me it was not needed and I also asked him if internet was needed and he said no only if you wanted to watch catch up etc. I then said "so basically I can take this box with me to Spain and use it there?" and he said "yup".

It's the small HD box with no catchup etc on it.

They have had it in since October and no issues with it and I have not had any mail from Sky about it


----------



## Pazcat

Just curious if the Women's World Cup is being shown on TDT?
I had a look at the listings and couldn't see any.

Anyway, it is on the BBC but does anyone know if filmon are region locking it like they did with the Men's and you have to log on early?


----------



## el pescador

I check out futbolenlatele to find out if im in the bar for the canal plus game of the week.
they list all the games shown in Spain and on what channel.

Would get the canal plus channel but they charge 24 euros extra.
The normal football package with them costs 15 euros and you get way more games plus normally a German and the occasional live PL game.

Gonna get Gol but not sure if i can use their card in the movistar box????


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Just curious if the Women's World Cup is being shown on TDT?
> I had a look at the listings and couldn't see any.
> 
> Anyway, it is on the BBC but does anyone know if filmon are region locking it like they did with the Men's and you have to log on early?


Does not look like it is on Spanish TV At all - tdt, or satellite
In fact coverage is quite small.

*** LJs LiveOnSat Football / Soccer Schedules on TV

Don't think filmoff are locking it, maybe as it is not such a big money spinner...

Looks like BBC, Eurosport and NRK are the only ones doing all matches live, not even Bein are showing all matches!


----------



## Pazcat

I did see a replay of one of the Spain games on tdp channel but that is about it.

We will need a receiver box of some description very shortly does anyone have any good recommendations? 

Not entirely sure what the best type would be and looking at Media Markt or Carrefour I don't have any idea if they have a useful range or not.

I know the dish is lined up already to receive at least some free UK channels so it's just a matter of having a new box.
I would like it to be a decentish one that can record one thing while we watch another. Anything else is a bonus.

Any ideas and where to get one locally or will I be better off ordering one.


----------



## bambi89

When I was on holiday in Portugal with my boyfriend last year we were able to still watch Sky Go and all the normal UK terestrial channel websites using his VPN.

So if you know someone who is happy to share their Sky Go password with you before you leave, you could access a lot of the channels on your computer when you're away.


----------



## Pazcat

OK, so we have finally got a box and had the satellite dish checked out and all is working to a point but I have a few questions seeing as I have never had sat tv before.

Firstly is regards to the size of the dish, our is 1.10m but was told we really need a 1.40 to be able to get more channels. I see no reason to doubt this but wanted to double check if that sounds about right. We are in the hills just behind El Campello if that helps.
We do seem to be getting all the stated channels though easy enough.

Which brings me to the next question, The dish is set up for Astra 28.2°, it appears we can get all the stated channels so what would the point be of upgrading the dish?
We would consider getting sky if it meant we can get channels like Dave, Really, Quest etc but then again they are online easy enough.

What else is available, is it just the freesat stream or can I get more with a realignment?


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Firstly is regards to the size of the dish, our is 1.10m but was told we really need a 1.40 to be able to get more channels. I see no reason to doubt this but wanted to double check if that sounds about right. We are in the hills just behind El Campello if that helps.
> We do seem to be getting all the stated channels though easy enough.


Depends how you measure the dish.
Is the 110 horizontally across the face of the dish ? In which case it will be 110x120 dish, and fine for reception.
The "1.4s" measure about 125 horizontally and 135 vertically, and get the £1,4" by adding the outer rim...




Pazcat said:


> Which brings me to the next question, The dish is set up for Astra 28.2°, it appears we can get all the stated channels so what would the point be of upgrading the dish?
> We would consider getting sky if it meant we can get channels like Dave, Really, Quest etc but then again they are online easy enough.


If you can get all the channel then the dish is fine.
You may need to upgrade the dish should you fine channels dropping out more and more (check ITV1 HD, or BBC News HD as these are weak channels).

So if you can get the main channels, then subscribing to sky and yes you will also get the majority of their channels also.




Pazcat said:


> What else is available, is it just the freesat stream or can I get more with a realignment?


With Freesat you get the free to air UK channels.
If you want more you pay for Sky.

If you move your dish to other satellites, you will not get any UK channels,


----------



## Pazcat

Thanks for the reply.

To be honest I cant say what the measurements are as we don't have a ladder to check for myself so I was just going on what the guys said the second they saw it.
The dish is probably a bit old and rusty in parts but it does seem to get everything OK but we haven't had it for long enough to notice it dropping out yet. We may get a second dish anyway and use the one here for French tv.

I guess time will tell.


----------



## Pazcat

Also while I'm at it, the box we have is an Mvision 260 wifi box but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the wifi to work.
The user manual is of no help.

Any ideas?


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> ...and use the one here for French tv.


Remember French TV on satellite requires the TNTSAT or Fransat viewing card and box.


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Also while I'm at it, the box we have is an Mvision 260 wifi box but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the wifi to work.
> The user manual is of no help.
> 
> Any ideas?


YOu plug the wifi dongle that came with the box, into the usb port, and then go into the network / wifi settings in the menu to select your network and input your password.


----------



## Pazcat

Ahh, that would would make sense if I could find the dongle.
It appears to be missing as all I can find is what I presume are the caps for it.


----------



## Pazcat

Has free to air gained some channels like Yesterday and Really?
Does this require retuning?


----------



## sat

Yes.
The three new entertainment channels; Drama (Ch. 162), Yesterday (Ch. 163) and Really (Ch. 164) are now available to watch on Freesat.

They are now also available for free on Sky boxes.

If you cannot receive them then either your dish is too small for where you are , or needs realigning. AS they are on the UK beam, the same beam as the BBC and ITV channels.

The "+1" and HD versions are still part of the Sky packages, and still (for the moment) on the European beam.


----------



## snikpoh

sat said:


> Yes.
> The three new entertainment channels; Drama (Ch. 162), Yesterday (Ch. 163) and Really (Ch. 164) are now available to watch on Freesat.
> 
> They are now also available for free on Sky boxes.
> 
> If you cannot receive them then either your dish is too small for where you are , or needs realigning. AS they are on the UK beam, the same beam as the BBC and ITV channels.
> 
> The "+1" and HD versions are still part of the Sky packages, and still (for the moment) on the European beam.


How do I update the EPG to show these channels (Sky)? 164 is challenge +1 at the moment.

I've done a new installation (to do a new scan) but they aren't showing up.


... I don't think they've actually been launched yet have they?

[as you know, we have a 2.4 or 2.7m dish which should be large enough]


----------



## sat

The channels launched on Freesat yesterday (8th)
Drama (Ch. 162), Yesterday (Ch. 163) and Really (Ch. 164) are the channel numbers for Freesat.

They have been on Sky for years, but only yesterday did they go subscription free.

On Sky they are on : 
Really : Sky channel 155, Drama Sky 158, Yesterday 537.


----------



## Pazcat

Well BBC3 has moved online now so one less channel, not that there was a great deal to watch on it mind you but still annoying.


----------



## sat

Most of the "popular" BBC Three content will be shown on the other BBC channels anyway.


----------



## Pazcat

Anyone know what has happened to the 'Horror' channel, it seems to have been taken over by the god botherers.

Has it gone or would a re-tune fix it?


----------



## snikpoh

Pazcat said:


> Anyone know what has happened to the 'Horror' channel, it seems to have been taken over by the god botherers.
> 
> Has it gone or would a re-tune fix it?


We still have it via freesat (319 and 320 for +1)


----------



## Pazcat

We have it labelled as the Horror channel and in a way it is far more scary than it was before but it is just showing all evangelical shows.
I will investigate further when I get control of the tv back.


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> Anyone know what has happened to the 'Horror' channel, it seems to have been taken over by the god botherers.
> 
> Has it gone or would a re-tune fix it?


It moved frequencies a week or so ago... to the UK beam - the same beam as BBC and ITV

CBS Reality and CBS Action change frequencies. - The Sat and PC Guy - UK TV in Spain Sky Freesat IPTV

Sky and Freesat boxes should automatically update - if not a reboot will work.
Other boxes, you will need to rescan the specific frequency.


----------



## Pazcat

Excellent, thank you for that.
I had thought we lost the CBS ones to windy weather and needed the dish realigned so that kills my next question.

Thanks, I'll re-scan and see.


----------



## Pazcat

Has cbeebies split from BBC4?

All we get now is a yellow screen saying BBC4 will start at 7 so do I have to retune to find it or is it off air altogether now?


----------



## snikpoh

Pazcat said:


> Has cbeebies split from BBC4?
> 
> All we get now is a yellow screen saying BBC4 will start at 7 so do I have to retune to find it or is it off air altogether now?


Have you checked on @sat 's web site - he's usually very up-to-date with such things.

Just checked and yes, it's changed frequencies CBeebies moves satellite frequencies - The Sat and PC Guy - UK TV in Spain Sky Freesat IPTV


----------



## Pazcat

Ahh, thanks for that.
I probably should check that more often, I will from now on.


----------



## sat

There are a few BBC channel changes and frequency changes for their Olympic coverage.

BBC Fours hours are expended, and to make room, Cbeebies has temporarily changed frequencies (they used to share the same one)

Sky and Freesat boxes will automatically update to any new frequencies.

Users with other boxes will have to manually rescan the new frequencies.

If you do a full rescan you may also find the 12 new BBC Olympic red button streams 6 in SD and 6 in HD.


----------



## friarpat

I have an internet tv setup from SKYSWAP in Benalmadena. Recently they started a server upgrade with has left me with a bunch of scandanavian channels which I can't understand, my Irish channels have disappeared and the UK channels are unwatchable. How long should an upgrade take? They tell me 10 days or so!!!


----------



## sat

friarpat said:


> I have an internet tv setup from SKYSWAP in Benalmadena. Recently they started a server upgrade with has left me with a bunch of scandanavian channels which I can't understand, my Irish channels have disappeared and the UK channels are unwatchable. How long should an upgrade take? They tell me 10 days or so!!!


Never heard of them but
Upgrades from my iptv supplier take minutes not days! No loss of service when they upgraded catch up to 60 days on some channels!
And are normally done in the middle of the night when viewing is at its lowest.
And when the data centre went down (for the first time i have been using this system) for a few hours, the back up channels worked fine...


----------



## Pazcat

Does anyone have one of those dual sat/android receiver boxes and are they any good?
I'm pretty sure our existing box is on the fritz and the one that I can find easy enough is the engeldroid sat 1010 box will that work with freeview?
Anyone got one or is there a better one available?


----------



## snikpoh

Pazcat said:


> Does anyone have one of those dual sat/android receiver boxes and are they any good?
> I'm pretty sure our existing box is on the fritz and the one that I can find easy enough is the engeldroid sat 1010 box will that work with freeview?
> Anyone got one or is there a better one available?


It certainly won´t work with freeview but might be OK with FreeSat


----------



## Pazcat

Ah yes, slip of the keyboard. I mean FreeSat.


----------



## sat

No it will not work with Freesat as only Freesat branded receivers will work for Freesat.
And the "engeldroid sat 1010" is not a Freesat receiver.

But it will be able to get the same free channels that are on Freesat, and a few other free channels that are not on Freesat.


----------



## Pazcat

So that would be a yes then possibly?
With that box I could continue to receive the same channels I am already getting?


----------



## sat

Pazcat said:


> So that would be a yes then possibly?
> With that box I could continue to receive the same channels I am already getting?


It should be able to receive the subscription free channels.


----------



## Pazcat

OK thank you sat.

Do you know much about this particular model or of any good reason not to get that and go for something different?


----------



## moonman

hopefully,the expert sat can answer my question. i have an icecrypt box for the stand by system ,but according to a tv guy down on the costa del sol it cannot be converted to pick up channel 5.i have a revez q10 receiver and if needed i could bring ove an amiko hd 8300 receiver. would any of the above mention boxes receive ch 5. i havent been over for a good while due to an ilness but fingers crossed everything is ok now. thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> hopefully,the expert sat can answer my question. i have an icecrypt box for the stand by system ,but according to a tv guy down on the costa del sol it cannot be converted to pick up channel 5.i have a revez q10 receiver and if needed i could bring ove an amiko hd 8300 receiver. would any of the above mention boxes receive ch 5. i havent been over for a good while due to an ilness but fingers crossed everything is ok now. thanks in anticipation.


As far as I know, all you have to do is manually add the channel 5 settings to the box, and you will gt C5. (or find online a channel list and upload it to the box). No "conversion" is required, whatever that means


----------



## moonman

thank you for your quick reply. the tv guy said something about there was no software for it. i dont know what model it is but it is an icecrypt and i got it shortly after we lost the channels. would any of the 2 receivers i mentioned get it for me if i connect one of them and put the codes in. thank you.


----------



## Gregorians

It looks like the BBC has now got round to blocking iPlayer use via Private Internet Access (one of the leading VPNs).


----------

